# Post your random Youtube links here...



## mango (Oct 9, 2007)

*I've been meaning to start this thread for a while.
I've seen so many funny random things on youtube - so why not start a thread with random funny youtube vid links.


Here's an intriguing observation by comedian Jon Friedman about the TV show 'The Wonder Years'.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6d8h-tOKYTU


 *


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Heh! Mango, that's so true, and I never thought about that. Used to be an avid fan of the show. 

This is a video created and edited by my husband, who is also a programmer for Fantasia and created their Square Jaw Theatre, a section of the festival that is all superhero short films.

And here is Baby Got Back - Gilbert and Sullivan Style. Hilarious.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

And as a zombie movie fan, I love this awful little flick.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 9, 2007)

There's so many I could post on here... but I can't remember which ones I've already posted on the forum. LoL So I'll show some newer ones.

Mathematicians might get this better than I do, but it sounds cool, and it's from my best friend.

Charlie goes to Candy Mountain. So stupid, it's hilarious.

I'm a Ferret... and I'm DANCING!

A pretty neat House Fanvid. Enjoy!


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

trance mix of the "leave britney alone" guy. You bastards!  lol

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6FAuJod1XmY


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Um, Happy Tree Friends. This one is called Out On A Limb. *WARNING*: For those of you sensitive souls who feel sympathy pains and do not like gore, please avoid all Happy Tree Friends episodes at all cost...

Ha! Funny, susie. 



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> There's so many I could post on here... but I can't remember which ones I've already posted on the forum. LoL So I'll show some newer ones.
> 
> Mathematicians might get this better than I do, but it sounds cool, and it's from my best friend.


Heh. The nerdy Boyz 2 Men.  Nice!


> I'm a Ferret... and I'm DANCING!


Heh.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 10, 2007)

Lingering Odors I never get tired of this. NEVER.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_70CQkitT5o

Thats Armageddon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm8txY989Iw


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 10, 2007)

Not so much funny as random

I will never be as good as this guy at video games

In all honesty I can't even get past the third level of _Ikaruga_.
So it's insane to see this guy obliterate the final boss with limited ammo.

And while I'm dorking out over video games here's some kid playing the Mute City theme from F-Zero on guitar. And the Big Blue theme


----------



## Spanky (Oct 10, 2007)

Doodies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OciPma-SAOU&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko0RF4c8qmQ&NR=1


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2007)

Can I have yo numba?!!??
http://youtube.com/watch?v=D8T52eQGfR4&mode=related&search=

Dead Ringers version of James Blunts- You're beautiful (british)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zjYyRCdvqIE
All the laughing is a bit annoying, but funny? the answer is yes.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 11, 2007)

"Infomercial" for my son's science project last year . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-_yCu5SLX8


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 11, 2007)

Kitty Cat Dance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpA2tMrQ4RU


----------



## Tina (Oct 11, 2007)

Heh. A classic.






Speaking of kitties, have you all seen Nora? She's wonderful.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

This guy who worked with us at McMurdo made this video two seasons ago. He made another one last year but no one knows where it went. It's a time-lapse of a whole year down on the ice. Brings back the memories...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TemK6CF6lF0


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 11, 2007)

Some of my favorite music videos. The artistic vision in some of these really shines through. 

Lucas With The Lid Off - http://youtube.com/watch?v=B5HOsnq_2j4 

Sugar Water by Cibo Matto - http://youtube.com/watch?v=659LXeV9ZPQ 

Work It Out by Rjd2 - http://youtube.com/watch?v=WZmgZN1umsM 

Y Control by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs - http://youtube.com/watch?v=q3zPbBMbnjI 

It's Oh So Quiet by Bjork - http://youtube.com/watch?v=htobTBlCvUU


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 11, 2007)

One of my all-time faves is the Fatboy Slim "Weapon of Choice" video, featuring the improbable Christopher Walken. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WW8flwpH-Q


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 13, 2007)

The dramatic prairie dog.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHjFxJVeCQs


----------



## Tina (Oct 13, 2007)

Hilarious, Jack. The one that gives 'the look' too part of the Kill Bill soundtrack is funny, too.  I hadn't realized how many variations they have on the theme. Some very funny stuff there. 

Very cool, Traci. He had such a song and dance background that I'm not surprised that he could do it, but at his age, that he's still agile enough to do what he did is impressive. Gotta love both Walken and Fat Boy Slim.


----------



## Aurora1 (Oct 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Can I have yo numba?!!??
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=D8T52eQGfR4&mode=related&search=
> 
> Holy shit...I freakin died laughin watchin that video!!! It almost reminded me of the last time I went to Goddesses in NY. rofl
> ...


----------



## Mathias (Oct 13, 2007)

If those jerks' floor next door to me wasn't carpet I'd do this to them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts9pqNvJFqY


----------



## Suze (Oct 14, 2007)

Aurora1 said:


> susieQ said:
> 
> 
> > Can I have yo numba?!!??
> ...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 14, 2007)

Match with Invisible Wrestler: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K-FVM1Kgkc

Christopher Daniels/ AJ Styles dance Off: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EBU8Oxnb70

"Rocket" by Braund Reynolds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SH_qTs8CzE
Possibly my favourite music video ever!

Rainbow- Tie filthiest kids show EVER!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQkYcwgZ1Us


----------



## mango (Oct 27, 2007)

*Take a journey on the Autobahn.

*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 29, 2007)

This short video stars Dimensions very own James in the New Forrest. Don't worry folks, hes ok. hehe


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This short video stars Dimensions very own James in the New Forrest. Don't worry folks, hes ok. hehe



hahahahah sasha!!! some tree expert you turned out to be!!!  

cute (and slightly unfortunate, james!) video you two. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This short video stars Dimensions very own James in the New Forrest. Don't worry folks, hes ok. hehe



LOL! I was actually kind of expecting him to fall a-straddle on it. Glad he didn't. 

Also, James seems totally awesome. I want to meet him someday.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 29, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> LOL! I was actually kind of expecting him to fall a-straddle on it. Glad he didn't.



hahahaha me too. clicked on the link, read the title ... and thus held a cringe on my face for the rest of the video, totally expecting the same thing. 

nicely done on avoiding that scenario james.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a few music videos:

Out Retired Explorer - The Weakerthans

A few Kid Koala tracks:
Drunk Trumpet - ever hear a turntable being used as a brass instrument?
Basin Street Blues
Fender Bender


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 29, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Just a few music videos:
> 
> Out Retired Explorer - The Weakerthans
> 
> ...



the weakerthans are SUCH a great band, count. i absolutely love them. awesome link!

and frank zappa is THE man. props on the signature as well. :happy:


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 29, 2007)

*bows* Thank you!

Because I felt that was so nice, I have another one for you all:

Bicycle Bicycle, You Are My Bicycle - Be Your Own Pet


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 29, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Just a few music videos:
> 
> Out Retired Explorer - The Weakerthans



(Ahem, this might be kind of rambling, and I'm completely about to geek out)

Holy crap man! I have no idea how I never found this song sooner. I've heard stories, whispers if you will, of this Canadian band with this song mentioning Shackleton and Antarctica. Hahaha, holy crap! This is that song!!!! Thank you so damned much for posting that, what are the odds!?!?! Right, so I have a pet obsession with the Ice, so obviously I think that this song and video are the coolest damned things in the world! Ahahahaha! Seriously, I'm freaking giddy.
Hahahahaha, yesssss! Man, I want to go back there now...

Sir, you win, going away. Hahahaha! So f'ing cool! If it lets me rep you I'm all over it.
Alright now that I've thoroughly made a fool of myself, I'll be going. Cheers!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 29, 2007)

When I first saw this,(my nephew emailed me the link), I didn't know whether to laugh or gouge my eyes out. I decided to laugh, then never watch it again... PROCEED WITH CAUTION

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs1DsNBvEoc


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 29, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> When I first saw this,(my nephew emailed me the link), I didn't know whether to laugh or gouge my eyes out. I decided to laugh, then never watch it again... PROCEED WITH CAUTION
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs1DsNBvEoc



I clicked on this why? Oh that's right, because I'm an idiot :doh:
I need to clean out my eyes...


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 29, 2007)

Star Trek TNG-Related:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMHAZwR-BdQ

Dancing Korean Carrots-Related:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBMcJrjZ5qM

Red Green Show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP3xiLKJ9_4


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This short video stars Dimensions very own James in the New Forrest. Don't worry folks, hes ok. hehe



*Heh... There should be a law against Englishmen climbing tree limbs.
It just doesn't happen!

*


----------



## Carrie (Oct 29, 2007)

Hiphopopotamus vs. Rhymenoceros.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 29, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Hiphopopotamus vs. Rhymenoceros.



Haha, great show! "My lyrics are bottomless."

'Cause you know, when I'm down to just my socks, what time it is. It's time for business...it's business time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHw2_QbJcNU

Also, one time, when we were touring I put a wig on you. Bret, you've got it going on. (Got it goin' on)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4sizhcx06Q


----------



## Carrie (Oct 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHw2_QbJcNU
> 
> Also, one time, when we were touring I put a wig on you. Bret, you've got it going on. (Got it goin' on)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4sizhcx06Q









"Next thing you know we're in the bathroom, brushing our teeth. That's all part of it, that's foreplay; foreplay is very important." 

I love the show, but their live stuff is even better. The Humans are Dead


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 30, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> When I first saw this,(my nephew emailed me the link), I didn't know whether to laugh or gouge my eyes out. I decided to laugh, then never watch it again... PROCEED WITH CAUTION
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs1DsNBvEoc



OH MY GOD. I am never going to be able to sleep now . . . or maybe ever.


----------



## James (Oct 30, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This short video stars Dimensions very own James in the New Forrest. Don't worry folks, hes ok. hehe



"trust me I'm a tree expert".... haha...


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

James said:


> "trust me I'm a tree expert".... haha...



Hahaha, this could have gone soooo much worse....funny, funny stuff.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 30, 2007)

James said:


> "trust me I'm a tree expert".... haha...



Now you know me pretty well James. Why would you believe me when I say I'm a tree expert? lol Im glad you didn't hurt yourself too bad.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 30, 2007)

Carrie and MadHatter... Thank you for sharing these videos. The best laughs I've had in a while, watching their videos. I'm with Carrie, I prefer the live versions, but it's still good fun.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Carrie and MadHatter... Thank you for sharing these videos. The best laughs I've had in a while, watching their videos. I'm with Carrie, I prefer the live versions, but it's still good fun.



I've got a bunch of the live recordings on my iPod, and I agree they are much funnier. Haha, the bus driver's song is great.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 30, 2007)

How Your Cat Wakes You Up In The Morning

Beyond freaking hilarious.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

How I wake up in the morning ... because it's like an alarm clock, WHOO WHOOOO.

this is admittingly pretty old, but somehow still funny. and if you haven't seen it yet, then by golly you have to see it now. there's not one interview that isn't hilarious. 

oh, and p.s. -- my weekend bowling team... yes, you are correct -- my weekend bowling team, our name is "WHISTLES GO WHOO!"

beautiful. :wubu:

and p.s.s. -- bubb rubb and lil' sis were glad to show it off.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> How I wake up in the morning ... because it's like an alarm clock, WHOO WHOOOO.
> 
> this is admittingly pretty old, but somehow still funny. and if you haven't seen it yet, then by golly you have to see it now. there's not one interview that isn't hilarious.
> 
> ...



Aren't you 'posed to be up cookin' breakfast for somebody? Bubb Rubb's hungry! Hahaha, classic

Found this one a few weeks back. Backstory: If football fans remember, Kevin Everet was the Bills' backup tight end who suffered a severe spinal injury in week 1 (or was it week 2?). Anyway, it was initially thought he would never walk again. Well, according to this news broadcast he's doing juuust fine....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=V0KmjqabDUU


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Aren't you 'posed to be up cookin' breakfast for somebody? Bubb Rubb's hungry! Hahaha, classic
> 
> Found this one a few weeks back. Backstory: If football fans remember, Kevin Everet was the Bills' backup tight end who suffered a severe spinal injury in week 1 (or was it week 2?). Anyway, it was initially thought he would never walk again. Well, according to this news broadcast he's doing juuust fine....
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=V0KmjqabDUU



aaaahahahahahaha ... how/where did you find THAT gem?!

that's the wrong video by the way ... oh god. how shameful that must feel. :doh:


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> aaaahahahahahaha ... how/where did you find THAT gem?!
> 
> that's the wrong video by the way ... oh god. how shameful that must feel. :doh:



Hahaha, ESPN I think.
Here's another winner....I'm thinking this guy prooobably got fired..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXm5vTTTSzk


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1bR6WdwZp8

Posted this on the Rap/Hip Hop thread last week with little or no fanfare... hoping someone out there will dig it.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1bR6WdwZp8
> 
> Posted this on the Rap/Hip Hop thread last week with little or no fanfare... hoping someone out there will dig it.



I automatically have a grudge against this video because that guy is wearing a Sox jersey....hahaha.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, one more. This has been around for a while, but wow I feel sorry for this guy....
BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W45DRy7M1no


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ok, one more. This has been around for a while, but wow I feel sorry for this guy....
> BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W45DRy7M1no



hahahaha yeah, i've seen that before and really, i need to know... HOW did _that_ guy get _that_ job in the first place?!
:doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> How I wake up in the morning ... because it's like an alarm clock, WHOO WHOOOO.
> 
> this is admittingly pretty old, but somehow still funny. and if you haven't seen it yet, then by golly you have to see it now. there's not one interview that isn't hilarious.
> 
> ...



Did anyone notice how the people were videotaped _speeding through a stop sign_? 1:49-1:55.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

Haha, the story is that he was filling in for a friend. The rest is legend...


Blackjack, you mean when they almost hit an oncoming car? Hahaha, that couldn't have been scripted better.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Found this one a few weeks back. Backstory: If football fans remember, Kevin Everet was the Bills' backup tight end who suffered a severe spinal injury in week 1 (or was it week 2?). Anyway, it was initially thought he would never walk again. Well, according to this news broadcast he's doing juuust fine....
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=V0KmjqabDUU



Actually, the story of that video is darkly humorous in and of itself.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iI15nFIVUE0


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Did anyone notice how the people were videotaped _speeding through a stop sign_? 1:49-1:55.



hahahah yes!!! i was totally hoping someone would catch that with my 'p.s. - bubb rubb and lil' sis were glad to show it off' ... they almost crash into a car, swerve back into the lane, speed through the stop sign and almost get hit by a car going across that intersection. all in a matter of like, six seconds. _so_ great. 

edit: well, obviously NOT so great. but like madhatter said ... that couldn't have been scripted better.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Actually, the story of that video is darkly humorous in and of itself.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iI15nFIVUE0



oh dear god. 

... no pun intended.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Actually, the story of that video is darkly humorous in and of itself.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iI15nFIVUE0




Holy crap!  Nice Hannibal Lecter-type mask they set him up with afterwards...




cold comfort said:


> oh dear god.
> 
> ... no pun intended.




Hahahahahaha, veerrry clever indeed. 


(Wow I really need to stop screwing around and go to class....)


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Holy crap!  Nice Hannibal Lecter-type mask they set him up with afterwards...



I'm guessing it might have something to do with getting hit in the face. It looks like he might've been, although the angle sucks.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'm guessing it might have something to do with getting hit in the face. It looks like he might've been, although the angle sucks.



Looks that way to me too. Haha, it only adds to the insanity of said video though.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ok, one more. This has been around for a while, but wow I feel sorry for this guy....
> BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W45DRy7M1no


That was positively painful, though he rallied briefly with the dynamite bit.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I automatically have a grudge against this video because that guy is wearing a Sox jersey....hahaha.



lmao.... well, would it please you to know that half of that video was taped in the Keystone State?


----------



## mango (Oct 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> How I wake up in the morning ... because it's like an alarm clock, WHOO WHOOOO.
> 
> this is admittingly pretty old, but somehow still funny. and if you haven't seen it yet, then by golly you have to see it now. there's not one interview that isn't hilarious.
> 
> ...




*Let's not forget the accompanying Whistle Tip (Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpl_ey5cVnk

and the Bubb Rubb - "Whistle Remix Remix"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaXa55ONxvQ

There's afew more.... amazing how a news report gets a gangsta cult following. heh

*


----------



## mejix (Oct 31, 2007)

cool animation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jfcpa_x4Lg

one hour revealed- i love these graffiti videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjux9AB4MOs


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 31, 2007)

mejix said:


> cool animation
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jfcpa_x4Lg
> 
> one hour revealed- i love these graffiti videos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjux9AB4MOs



Big fan of these time-lapse videos. Cool music in the background too.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2007)

This is hilarious, but you don't know it until the end. Until then, it's just kinda, eh. But it's a short one, so there's not long to wait. 

Here is some freaky stuff. There's more on the sidebar, but I haven't watched them. 

Interesting animation, mejix.


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright here's a few of my personal favorites.

Mr. T commercial

Mad Tv Oprah skit

No pants dance


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is hilarious, but you don't know it until the end. Until then, it's just kinda, eh. But it's a short one, so there's not long to wait.



Awwww, that was so cute. 

What a lot of people don't understand is these little toy breeds can't take the cold like larger dogs. They have to wear little sweaters and boots for their own protection. Ice as well as the salt on the roads and sidewalk are torturous on their little feet.


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is hilarious, but you don't know it until the end. Until then, it's just kinda, eh. But it's a short one, so there's not long to wait.
> 
> Here is some freaky stuff. There's more on the sidebar, but I haven't watched them.
> 
> Interesting animation, mejix.



I laughed at the little dog. Then I realized that if I put socks on my hands and feet and tried to walk on all fours on a hardwood floor, I'd probably look even sillier.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedumb said:


> Alright here's a few of my personal favorites.
> 
> Mad Tv Oprah skit






Dot is hilarious. 



Here's a little something for my fellow cat lovers out there.


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrie, my sweetie sent that to me two mornings ago and I adore it! So true to life, isn't it? Well, except for the elastic ear and the bat, maybe. 

Yeah, me, too, Zero. I'd be flat on my bottom.  I thought it was the cutest thing, though. 


Jack Skellington said:


> Awwww, that was so cute.
> 
> What a lot of people don't understand is these little toy breeds can't take the cold like larger dogs. They have to wear little sweaters and boots for their own protection. Ice as well as the salt on the roads and sidewalk are torturous on their little feet.



Exactly, Jack. When Big and I get our pup, it will be a smaller dog, though likely not a Toy. But I plan on buying booties and a sweater for her, as it will be going out in the snow from time to time and I don't want it to get cold.


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2007)

*From the year I was born....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y0TEa-Aa4sU

*


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 4, 2007)

Nerd alert: Want your Windows XP to look like Windows Vista?

*Change Your Desktop Theme in Windows XP*


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2007)

*Shoes



OMG



Shoes


http://youtube.com/watch?v=wCF3ywukQYA*


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 5, 2007)

A bean figure, and a "shelf" formed by the buttocks. 

*Robert Crumb Explains The Bean Effect*


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc

Spider/drug experiments


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 5, 2007)

A couple of classic Stone Roses tunes:

She Bangs The Drums

I Wanna Be Adored

And quite possibly one of the only pop-style songs I'll ever like:

Robyn - Konnichiwa Bitches


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2007)

Six minutes of hilarity, with minimal dialogue. Absolutely brilliant Frasier clip.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_43-yxsPbM


The Premise: James Brown, Sex Machine...except, not quite. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## mango (Nov 5, 2007)

*HUMAN TETRIS!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84_QL1kEmH4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll2kajMH2u0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPFZl59_OZ4


*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 5, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_43-yxsPbM
> 
> 
> The Premise: James Brown, Sex Machine...except, not quite. You'll enjoy it.



Hahahaha, what a gem! I don't know what's stranger that version or the one sung by Tom Jones...
Get up ah, (get on up) on the scene!


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

This has been around for ages, but it's hilarious for it's umm..."production value" and for some reason it's strangely catchy..

Tunak tunak nak!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnPorliRVns


----------



## vermillion (Nov 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VLWVPKhyNi8
my vid


----------



## Suze (Nov 6, 2007)

mango said:


> *HUMAN TETRIS!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84_QL1kEmH4
> 
> ...



that's must be the sickest shit i have watched in a while
lmfao


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2007)

Doesn't get much more random than this.


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 9, 2007)

The greatest video ever....Guy with amazing singing voice....


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 9, 2007)

Freedumb said:


> The greatest video ever....Guy with amazing singing voice....



That was just fucking hilarious.
Not YouTube, though. _Cheater!_

*Sling Blade - My Little Pony* (animated impression)


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 9, 2007)

Random link buried in Wikipedia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xocvGX0S6s


----------



## panhype (Nov 9, 2007)

Maybe the most outrageous event in the UK. Ever. Fronted by a timeless bass line.

*"This video may not be suitable for minors."*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch9Au-u0dHg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 10, 2007)

Dancing cockatoo

Operation Flowbee


Oh and I post this because I want to find a place to buy this song! I have looked all over
and can't seem to locate it Boo!

anyone know where I can find Duv Mafia by Boo! ?


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2007)

Freedumb said:


> The greatest video ever....Guy with amazing singing voice....



OK, that was good. I have to send this to a ton of my friends.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2007)

OK, here's mine for the day. It's considered a funny video but I can't help but to think this would have killed most people or left them severely damaged. Not too funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaERjjvFbOM


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

This is not a video link, but hilarious nonetheless. Apparently this guys loves him some sausages.

http://dalasverdugo.com/post/18917411


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 11, 2007)

*Extreme Caterpillar Breakdance*.


----------



## panhype (Nov 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> This has been around for ages, but it's hilarious for it's umm..."production value" and for some reason it's strangely catchy..
> 
> Tunak tunak nak!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnPorliRVns


Ah! Daler Mehndi, the king of Pop Bhangra. Was that the first Punjabi tune that made it into the US charts?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 11, 2007)

Hardcore Rap at it's finest, yo!


----------



## Suze (Nov 11, 2007)

a really nice christian boyband


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 11, 2007)

These are clips from perhaps one of my favorite movies, Legend of 1900. Sure, they don't actually play the piano, but the music is so fantastic, I don't care.

First, the "love piece" from the movie...

Then, the famous "Duel" between Mr. 1900 and Jelly Roll Morton- Part one and part two. I only wish the sound was in sync with the film... You get the idea though


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 12, 2007)

This never fails to make me laugh!

oldie but goodie!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WHWjNMhdY0I


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2007)

Another oldie but a goodie, Natalie Portman busts a rap and swears like a sailor on this SNL digital short: http://youtube.com/watch?v=LZroACr-8j0

(My favorite line: group of admirers "We love you, Natalie!" Natalie: "I want to fuck you too!")


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, I didn't find this on Youtube. I found it on funnyordie.com. Same difference though. 

Bush Zombies

Plus this one was pretty damn funny as well.

Tom Cruise Is A Cock Block


----------



## panhype (Nov 12, 2007)

The most classical Zune ad. With the expected ending


----------



## panhype (Nov 12, 2007)

Bush press conference in Punjabi. There are tons more in that style lol


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 12, 2007)

susieQ said:


> a really nice christian boyband



SWEET MERCIFUL CRAP! That has to be the funniest thing I've seen/heard in ages. teh r0fLc0pTeRzZZzZ!!1!!111!... & so on...


----------



## Suze (Nov 13, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> SWEET MERCIFUL CRAP! That has to be the funniest thing I've seen/heard in ages. teh r0fLc0pTeRzZZzZ!!1!!111!... & so on...



He beeped me, he faxed me, he e-mailed my soul! 

glad you liked:happy:


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 14, 2007)

Haha, ok well there's two of these. But this is a serious warning, they contain very strong language and may be offensive to some. Buuut...if you're not easily offended, they are HILARIOUS!!! You'll never look at Charlie Brown the same way again...

First, in time for Christmas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fghQsUKNgq0

And fast forwarding to Valenitne's Day:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2xbGALQiM0&NR=1


----------



## panhype (Nov 14, 2007)

More de-localization fun. President Bush joining a Bhangra band


----------



## Suze (Nov 15, 2007)

Catherine Tate: 7 languages interpreter


A Total Eclipse of the Heart Bonnie Tyler Rockin' Las Vegas


I love youtube


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 15, 2007)

susieQ said:


> a really nice christian boyband



AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

with most horrendous things, i will more often than not wish that i had that X-amount of time added back onto my life for the wasted minutes i spent on aforementioned horrendous thing.

HOWEVER.

that was so fucking horrendous, that it was actually ENJOYABLE. dude, the blonde guy with the, uhm ... flamboyant jog (arms out?!) made my DAY. i actually made myself CRY, i was laughing so damn hard. 

well done suuuuuzzzzz!!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 15, 2007)

panhype said:


> More de-localization fun. President Bush joining a Bhangra band



you know, i've been trying to tell people ... it's because george w. bush CARES.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 15, 2007)

susieQ said:


> A Total Eclipse of the Heart Bonnie Tyler Rockin' Las Vegas
> 
> 
> I love youtube



jesuuuuuuuuuuuus woman! two in a row that had me rolling around laughing! there are so many perfect things about that video. between the guy in the back that didn't know almost any single lyric in the song, the song's greatness alone, and the girl i now dream to one day be my best friend (i think that was the first time i actually laughed at a CHICK more than the guys with her).

and the cherry on top? i TOTALLY jump the gun on the big, loud "I REALLY NEED YOU TONIGHT!" at the end, too. glad to see i'm not the only one!


----------



## Suze (Nov 15, 2007)

^
What can I say? If people share my sense of humourthey MUST be awesome!


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 15, 2007)

Just wanted to share a few videos from The Hidden Cameras. Some days just call for upbeat rock music.

AWOO
Death Of A Tune
A Miracle


----------



## mango (Nov 16, 2007)

*Afew random clips of kangaroos on live television.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nsBL51yj7ys

http://youtube.com/watch?v=imqOcCkCzKY&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PYQTwvongCE&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=g_FVD0BR2Mc

*


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's a few videos by the [email protected] choir, who are a seniors' chorus cooler than any people have a right to be.

I Wanna Be Sedated
Staying Alive
Schizophrenia (Sonic Youth) 
Fix You (Coldplay)


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> you know, i've been trying to tell people ... it's because george w. bush CARES.



Mr. West would like to have a word with you....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsY-pMtmJHg


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Mr. West would like to have a word with you....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsY-pMtmJHg



awwww, kanye was just a little riled up. he just wanted to point a finger. dubya cares about everyone ... more than he even should. if i could elect him to a third term, i would. 




























.......


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> awwww, kanye was just a little riled up. he just wanted to point a finger. dubya cares about everyone ... more than he even should. if i could elect him to a third term, i would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahaha, oh I see what you did there. Clever girl.


----------



## mejix (Nov 18, 2007)

jim morrison on spanish tv 1968!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgx_no3C9nc&feature=user


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 18, 2007)

Something my cousin sent me!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HrzKyopCls4

And this one is from a new cartoon my nieces made me watch... I find it funny... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Aerv7lOdeoA


----------



## Suze (Nov 20, 2007)

A video of dirty drawings that turn out to be not so dirty.

dirty drawings


Quite interesting if you ask me


----------



## mango (Nov 21, 2007)

*The two talking cats

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=z3U0udLH974


V.Cute!*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted already and I'm too lazy to look though all the posts... 
This is Plastik the BBW Movie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE5Zytj45fI


----------



## findingme4me (Nov 21, 2007)

this is funny. pot brownie over dose

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2029375142


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XU2EtLHVoiI


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 21, 2007)

Not so much YouTube, but a Harvard site with an amazing animated model of a living cell, specifically the molecular mechanisms involved when a white blood cell is moving through the body.

Some liberty was taken as to available free space inside the cell in order to indicate certain features, but the majority of what you see is based on hard scientific fact regarding the cell and molecular biology.

The unfortunate coda is that the Discovery Institute took the video, hatcheted a "isn't a cell magical" themed narration over it and used it as an example of Intelligent Design, when the original video doesn't even consider that.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 21, 2007)

HILARIOUS!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ak7SffEbLhI


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 22, 2007)

Something to warm your heart on the holiday...


http://youtube.com/watch?v=jFwL6iFDk9Q


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 22, 2007)

*i found this on youtube and thought it was cool.......take a look....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tpx47Mz8zY


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 23, 2007)

Currently on my YouTube music jukebox:
"A Quick One (While He's Away)" live by the Who from Rock n Roll Circus. I'm gettin all Who-ed up again. Comes in cycles. The last 3 minutes joost about kill me. Fun to watch Keith Moon go completely nuts.
I can't stop listening to this one either, Lalah Hathway (live) singing "Forever, For Always, for Love," a cover of the Luther Vandross song that actually surpasses his.
More from the great Stephanie Blythe...this time from Xerxes. Ohhhh...hurts! hurts.
"100 Car Pile Up" live by Scrawl, pretty low-fi, but WHO CARES, one of my fav bands ever, wish there were way more vids of them out there
Leslie Ann Warren singing "Chicago, Illinois" in _Victor/Victoria_...heh
APB doing "Shoot You Down" at 2006 reunion concert YEAH!
This version of Caetano Veloso singing "Cucurrucucu Paloma" from the Almodovar film that *mejix* first pointed out to me (thanks, mejix)
"Memphis Egypt" by the Mekons....so young! heheh
Live version of "Easy Silence" by the Dixie Chicks...NM has the reedy voice of an angel if ye ask me
I love "Oscar Tango" by the Penguin Cafe Orchestra (this is a neat Torvill & Dean piece) - music starts like 1:30 in
I really like the new Mary J. Blige song ("Just Fine")

Bootleg mislabeled (it's Act 1) bit of Turandot at the Bolshoi...one of me fav arias. Not the best sung ever, but really neat to see the whole thing
Bryn Terfel singin Scarpia at the end of Act I in _Tosca_ in Amsterdam...oooo does he sing the heck out of this


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 23, 2007)

well ... slightly a youtube link, slightly a movie trailer ...

but seeing as my boys and i already have a countdown 'til december 21st and literally can quote every single line in this trailer, forward and back (with emphasis on "THE WRONG KID DIED," "in my dreams yer blowin' me... some kisses," and "LOOK OUT, MAN") i thought it only appropriate to effectively display my excitement, anticipation and general love for the long-awaited film:

WALK HARD.

:wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 25, 2007)

Not *technically* a youtube link, but some army guy on a routine stop having some fun with the guy.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/14652/


----------



## mejix (Nov 26, 2007)

cafe tacuba:

volver a comenzar


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2007)

Peter Gabriel has one of the best stage shows _ever_.

"Signal to Noise" from his Growing Up tour

Also just as impressive, from the same tour, is "Salisbury Hill". Yes, the outer part of the stage _is revolving_ starting halfway through the song.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't fallen from my chair in a long time, but this did it.

http://www.break.com/index/prank_call_to_hotel.html


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 28, 2007)

Peter Frampton needs money.


----------



## mango (Nov 30, 2007)

*Baby Panda Sneezing


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbqzgDnfMsE



*


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 30, 2007)

The infamous HEAT MISER/SNOW MISER song from the Rankin Bass HOliday special.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yon2YuXssvo


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 4, 2007)

Just in time for the holidays....

Die Hard: The F*&king Short Version (a bit old sure, but hey)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFRSruZyWGc


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W5W6jJkBGg


I love Nate Dern...


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

I saw this today... it's freakin ridiculous.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1728017


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 4, 2007)

Sadly, I can't remember if I saw this on here (or if I posted it myself) but in either case, it deserves a bump.  The Race for the Upper Class Twit of the Year!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSqkdcT25ss&feature=related


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it sad I laugh and laugh and laugh at this?

Potter Puppet Pals - Banana Phone


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

^^
Not at all.
but why do the wizard have a cleavage?

My contribution (flagged by YouTube's user community)
Call on ME video (very sexy? version)


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYxu_MQSTTY

and then Part 2...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EqGAaLsCP4&feature=related


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYxu_MQSTTY
> 
> and then Part 2...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EqGAaLsCP4&feature=related



haha! I love the face he does to the camera. Too bad it's fake though


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

I just love the "victims" and their reactions- you time traveling demon!!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 5, 2007)

but I do like to step outside my box now and then, LOL! :doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX3VmDgiFnY&NR=1

Consider me truly bi-faceted.  Sort of. Sometimes. OK, dammit very rarely, but still...


----------



## DJ_S (Dec 5, 2007)

Pro Street Romanian racing!!

Hilarious!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4t0szl8Xwk


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2007)

When I saw the actual Spiderman 3 movie, I almost walked out at the scene with the butler. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoNgMVFQNBI

This is how it should have ended.


----------



## DJ_S (Dec 5, 2007)

> MattS19 When I saw the actual Spiderman 3 movie, I almost walked out at the scene with the butler.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoNgMVFQNBI
> 
> This is how it should have ended.



Lol, I thought when spiderman went emo, it was all gonna end badly!

Yuh funny vid, the others are entertaining aswell!! nice find!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 5, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> When I saw the actual Spiderman 3 movie, I almost walked out at the scene with the butler.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoNgMVFQNBI
> 
> This is how it should have ended.



This was easily exponentially better than the ACTUAL movie. Hahaha.

"What the hell was that?"
"Spiderman just did a Saturday Night Fever Strut in front of our window..."
"Yeah, but why?" (Wouldn't we all like to know?)

And:

"I just took a grenade to the face dude!"


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 5, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EKBUcxsWE0U

i absolutely love this song and i *HATE* music like this usually.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2007)

You'd think they'd have actually tried this at one point. :doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBgVmx4VVR4&feature=user


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 6, 2007)

Play Nintendo Wii, get enthusiastically humped by the family dog:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j34-BzCYzw0

I don't know what's funnier to me - the fact his dad just videotaped the whole thing, or that the kid would rather try to continue playing rather than remove the dog...


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Play Nintendo Wii, get enthusiastically humped by the family dog:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=j34-BzCYzw0
> 
> I don't know what's funnier to me - the fact his dad just videotaped the whole thing, or that the kid would rather try to continue playing rather than remove the dog...



he was raped. that's not funny you know :huh:

j/k
Hilarious


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 6, 2007)

Prepare to have your mind blown....

One of the most random commercials I've seen in a looong time. Talk about two things you'd never expect to see together...:blink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bsOKH3_DNo


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

Or this one...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5AF1lPRWG8


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2007)

*Two classic movie dance sequences of the same song.

The Original
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7a6wBgi2rBw



And The Tribute (30 years later)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VH2nQHPs4aA

*


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 7, 2007)

A video of Arcade Fire playing "Neon Bible" in an elevator. The best touch is the percussion being pages torn out of a magazine!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wjxef8AfVQg

For more of Vincent Moon's Take Away Shows:

http://www.blogotheque.net/cae_tous_les_concerts_en.php3

I strongly recommend checking the site out. It's all videos of musicians doing impromptu shows (The Shins playing acoustic songs while walking down a Paris street, for example), and there's a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Dec 7, 2007)

you've prolly heard that Soulja Boy song on the radio.
here's an EXCELLENT parody.
CRANK THAT KOSHA BOY!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ha ha! I just saw that on MySpace... I love it.  I heart my gangsta jew boys.

They should hang out with these girls-

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8RJ-2FUz7xo


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 8, 2007)

TPB j-rocs' shit's pimp-tite! Nomesayin?


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 8, 2007)

How about a little of "God Save the Queen" for all the Brits?


----------



## Knyghtmare (Dec 8, 2007)

I post creepers... so trust me... its funny... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYk5x3RkjC4


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> I post creepers... so trust me... its funny...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYk5x3RkjC4



LOL
It doesn't beat this version though 


Ok...At first its just kind of annoying, but then suddenly one of the guys on stage starts to laugh
He has seriously the funniest laughter I have EVER heard. Im amazed I havent stumbled across this video before since it has over 8 million views!

check it out if you haven't----> Dad at Comedy Barn







I love this thread, mango!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Ok...At first its just kind of annoying, but then suddenly one of the guys on stage starts to laugh
> He has seriously the funniest laughter I have EVER heard. Im amazed I havent stumbled across this video before since it has over 8 million views!
> 
> check it out if you haven't----> Dad at Comedy Barn



I have a stomach cramp and dizziness from laughing so long, so hard... So much for sleeping...


----------



## Suze (Dec 8, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I have a stomach cramp and dizziness from laughing so long, so hard... So much for sleeping...



I found this reaction video as well...a girl with a similar laughter see the video for the first time and are being taped. It's like she and the guy are having a conversation or something.

Laughing Girl

hysterical I actually thought this was even funnier


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok once again I am too lazy to go back though and see if these have been posted before... 
Man Cold: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXLHWmjA5IE

Daft Hands: Sit through the first 45 seconds.. no matter how hard it is, cuz the rest is enjoyable 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2007)

Christmas song time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqOfXumI18A


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not sure what this is. But i thought it was funny

Banging in the nails


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2007)

*What garbage....

.... well, what do you expect?... they're Canadian....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXHLKgA0_Lo


*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 9, 2007)

Colin Farrell stars in "Jungle Book 2"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZUNVe6BybM


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I'm not sure what this is. But i thought it was funny
> 
> Banging in the nails



WowI see now that this video may be really offensive (especially around Christmas) Honestly I didnt know. I just liked the tune and didnt pay attention to the lyrics. :O


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 9, 2007)

Frats? Dudebros? "Man that is sketch..." All on your undesirable list? Well take a look here. Haha, really, this is terribly funny I promise. especially if you've been in undergrad in the past five years:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 9, 2007)

My sense of humor is rather weird -- I laugh sooo hard when people are scared. Especially, in a haunted house setting. Here is a video of one of my haunted houses:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmKWDM2rNZ8


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 12, 2007)

Josh's Grobin's Christmas tribute to our deployed military. It brings tears to my eyes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg200MLmbXY


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

This is fun.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fe11OlMiz8

A Capella Holiday Music


----------



## panhype (Dec 18, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> How about a little of "God Save the Queen" for all the Brits?


Kicks Jimi Hendrix off his throne, doesn't it ?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 19, 2007)

I feel really sorry for this woman...

http://www.break.com/index/no-shit-sure-lock.html


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2007)

I just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I feel really sorry for this woman...
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/no-shit-sure-lock.html


Now, that was HELLA funny!!! And something similar happened to my eldest son! LOL!!


----------



## panhype (Dec 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in


Interesting.. that one has a slightly different ("rustier") guitar track. Here's the version i was familiar with.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't think too much of this till the beat got faster and faster and the girls stayed in beat. Its pretty awesome. 

Daft Bodies


----------



## Britannia (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay... I'll out myself... I sometimes post vlogs.

Here's the embarrassing one, I sing horribly. But my friend begged me to do it.

Oi vey.


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 19, 2007)

It's time for Shappy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDLLlF_OfiE

I shot this video, sadly. The high quality cutaways were shot by my students.


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I didn't think too much of this till the beat got faster and faster and the girls stayed in beat. Its pretty awesome.
> 
> Daft Bodies



*That's a great one Sasha.

Here's a related one called Daft Hands.


*


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 20, 2007)

Britannia said:


> Okay... I'll out myself... I sometimes post vlogs.
> 
> Here's the embarrassing one, I sing horribly. But my friend begged me to do it.
> 
> Oi vey.



I think "Canto de los Elephantes" is one of the most adorable things I've ever seen. "Living Alone" was frightening to watch...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 20, 2007)

Butter Floor (NSFW language)

Everyday Normal Guy (Rap song)


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 21, 2007)

Flute player with a twist...

Inspector Gadget

Super Mario Theme


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 21, 2007)

Exorcist Walk

The deleted scene which inspired it.

Parody outtake... ouch.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 23, 2007)

The World's Most Annoying Toy.

Not sure which is funnier, the toy or the guy's expression.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 23, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The World's Most Annoying Toy.
> 
> Not sure which is funnier, the toy or the guy's expression.



I think it doesn't really matter. The guy's expression makes it infinitely more hilarious.

As does the skipping of the webcam when he slams the thing on his desk.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 23, 2007)

This is the best video on YouTube. And the best part comes at 4:45.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFXHFXysRfk

:eat2:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 23, 2007)

Ryan said:


> This is the best video on YouTube. And the best part comes at 4:45.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFXHFXysRfk
> 
> :eat2:


Part of the grand theme of what I call, Yet Another Botfly Maggot Video. The Botfly lays it's eggs in the skin of the victim and the maggot (one of the largest in the fly genera) burrows into the skin and forms a huge cyst. Sounds like what this guy had was several in one area, he somehow killed off the maggot, they died and it became infected.

Very gross, very nasty process to get rid of them. This guy did it the wrong way. Curious if he would up requiring cosmetic surgery or some sort of work to burn off the infected tissue.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Part of the grand theme of what I call, Yet Another Botfly Maggot Video. The Botfly lays it's eggs in the skin of the victim and the maggot (one of the largest in the fly genera) burrows into the skin and forms a huge cyst. Sounds like what this guy had was several in one area, he somehow killed off the maggot, they died and it became infected.
> 
> Very gross, very nasty process to get rid of them. This guy did it the wrong way. Curious if he would up requiring cosmetic surgery or some sort of work to burn off the infected tissue.



I was wondering that, too; whether or not the skin from the deflated cyst would just hang from his face or something.

I like this video for two reasons:

1) It's gross.
2) I know I'd do the same thing if this happened to me.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The World's Most Annoying Toy.
> 
> Not sure which is funnier, the toy or the guy's expression.



I need one of those. I can use it as the outgoing message on my voicemail.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, it's a bit late or way the hell early for next year but I'm just getting around to opening all my e-cards. This was in one of them. If you like a capella holiday music it's quite nice, imho.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fe11OlMiz8


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

This video always makes me --> 

Lion King / Pulp Fiction Dub


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 26, 2007)

AAAGHHH!!! IT'S NOT HOT!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 26, 2007)

We are here


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2007)

It kinda looks like soy milk. Kinda.


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

Ryan said:


> It kinda looks like soy milk. Kinda.



I.HATE.YOU.









seriously...aren't you a fa? this shiz makes me loose weight!


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

Double post. (I still hate you!)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I.HATE.YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still looking for a video that tells us if that stuff TASTES like soy milk. :eat2:

How can someone with a user title of "very vulgar!" be grossed out so easily?


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'm still looking for a video that tells us if that stuff TASTES like soy milk. :eat2:
> 
> How can someone with a user title of "very vulgar!" be grossed out so easily?



Grossed out easily?
Pffft...I sat trough the entire 2 girls 1 cup 
I have always associated the word vulgar with something sexual(for the most part)...if you see ANYTHING sexual about these videos then thats your freaking problem dude

Just out of curiosity...would you drink that "soy milk" for 10 000 bucks?
Just wonderin'


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Grossed out easily?
> Pffft...I sat trough the entire 2 girls 1 cup



What's that?



susieQ said:


> I have always associated the word vulgar with something sexual(for the most part)...if you see ANYTHING sexual about these videos then thats your freaking problem dude



Well, I wouldn't call it a problem...



susieQ said:


> Just out of curiosity...would you drink that "soy milk" for 10 000 bucks?
> Just wonderin'



All of it? Or just a glass or two?


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

> What's that?



Oh, just a little thread I started...:batting:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32961
and here's the video...enjoy! *evil grin*
2girls1cup


> All of it? Or just a glass or two?



I guess one glass would do. But if you are hungry for more? Screw the rules!


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 27, 2007)

Ohhh... Ris!




You've got your pitchfork! :wubu:









Honey... :blush:... where did I leave my mask?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought this was kinda cute. It's clips of Dr. Girlfriend set to the song Killer Queen by Queen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM825DjZ2qw


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Oh, just a little thread I started...:batting:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32961
> and here's the video...enjoy! *evil grin*
> 2girls1cup



That video rules! 

One smiley, one plate: :eat1:



susieQ said:


> I guess one glass would do. But if you are hungry for more? Screw the rules!



I'll consider it.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

This video ISN'T gross.

Just kidding!


----------



## Suze (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> This video ISN'T gross.
> 
> Just kidding!



you obviously need therapy....and i guess i need it too since i clicked on that freaking link still knowing it would gross me the hell out!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you obviously need therapy....and i guess i need it too since i clicked on that freaking link still knowing it would gross me the hell out!



How can someone who starts a thread about 2girls1cup be grossed out by pus? Besides; there was a "Just kidding!" disclaimer in my post...written clearly in white text!


----------



## Suze (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan said:


> How can someone who starts a thread about 2girls1cup be grossed out by pus? Besides; there was a "Just kidding!" disclaimer in my post...written clearly in white text!



you know what? i'm done replying to this shiz.
(now I'm gonna go eat some melted vanilla ice cream or something..)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you know what? i'm done replying to this shiz.
> (now I'm gonna go eat some melted vanilla ice cream or something..)



Yay! I win!

This guy is my hero!


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 31, 2007)

*Full Metal Jacket spoof*

... Absolutely hilarious.
I suppose I should put a *Warning:* Strong language abound.


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2008)

*Scarface - the short version

http://youtube.com/watch?v=D8vJ-rzTQz4


*


----------



## mango (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vader playing harmonica 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HSZoDwOvUt8



*


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 3, 2008)

A time traveling bathtub, all of your favorite classic video games, and Ducky...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRhF3YKrpyE

...and this one's a liiiittle weirder. But when you've got Clippy from MS Office offing Abe Lincoln, well..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxJ5RPUBTIk


----------



## Suze (Jan 4, 2008)

The 10 Most Ridiculous Things About the Beyonce Experience


Celine Dion is amazing



I hate them both


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 5, 2008)

For anyone who's ever wanted to join an evil organization...

A. R. A. C. H. N. I. D.

It's not quite being the evil genius of your dreams, but what with the death/incarceration rate you could be at the top in no time! And a few "mysterious" deaths or disappearances could help you get any key positions you've had your eye on...

And speaking on behalf of all Canadians, I would like to apologize to the world for Celine Dion. And Bryan Adams. If anyone went through the trouble of marooning them both on a desert island, I assure you a lot of people would find that just _peachy_.


----------



## Jasminium (Jan 5, 2008)

This woman is hilarious. 
Alexyss Taylor's - Vagina Power Show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zixl1NljA0

I so <3 this guy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkB3Flck9_8

40 Year History of Dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCQ1NVGE4RI

I know this is horrible and cheesy and I really shouldn't love this, bit I do. 
ZLAD - Elektronik Supersonik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_PIjc2ga4


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 5, 2008)

yessss unicorns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPONTneuaF4


yessss muffins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tcR19y7GPM

watch em


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 5, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> yessss unicorns
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPONTneuaF4
> 
> 
> ...



Several times today in the User CP when I have read the latest post made by:
I have read your name as "David Bowtie" LOL sorry but I had to share.


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2008)

*Ok.

So I'm sure this has been posted somewhere here before but it's definitely worth a repost.

Kirk & Spock - Closer
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1PwpcUawjK0


*


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 6, 2008)

Mango, I don't know if it's the same guy or anything, but your avatar ALWAYS reminds me of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcLfMWi_nm4


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

Always a good one...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2f8grWE7AOw


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 6, 2008)

classic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttDiK09Eu68&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzmRWXlnfiE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXSfyOfN9Ek&feature=related


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2008)

I like Waffles. Do you? :eat2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtlaTNI1TaU


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

I Am A Banana...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuOvqeABHvQ


*WARNING- This is video is retarded and crude. Do not watch it if you do not like bleeding stick figures. Or have the sense of humor of anyone over the age of 12. You know what? Just don't watch it.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 7, 2008)

*The Human Spring*


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2008)

mango said:


> *Vader playing harmonica
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HSZoDwOvUt8
> 
> ...



That's hilarious Jay!

:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2008)

funny kids (parody of a commercial)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjimLwAhAOQ


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 8, 2008)

*Young Trumpet Player*

He's a little shit...
Sounds good, though.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 8, 2008)

Heavy Weapons Guy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY5qJHZCz2I


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 8, 2008)

mango said:


> *Vader playing harmonica
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HSZoDwOvUt8
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha. Speaking of Vader...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw


----------



## PeacefulGem (Jan 9, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jv3tWFlnPbk


It is a video of me squashing my husband... and then falling off the bed! lol


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2008)

Can You Guess The Song?

I dunno why he's messing with the balloons, jenga, bowl, clock and soda... it doesn't really do anything for it.


----------



## Jasminium (Jan 12, 2008)

Timmy and the Talking Body Parts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPUr94zcsaw&feature=related

It's a series of shorts from this little boys perspective, they're just bizarre.


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you ever wanted to join an evil organization? Contact A.R.A.C.H.N.I.D. today!

Recruiting Commercial
Employee Testimonial: Tyshawn Green, Cannon Fodder
Employee Testimonial: Mike Peterson - Defense Specialist
Employee Testimonial: Ted Ignacio - Journeyman Guard
Supervillian Henchman Training Video


----------



## Suze (Jan 13, 2008)

Virtual Barber Shop

You have to use headphones for this to work properly and you get the best effect if you close your eyes as well. It feels like youre actually in a barber shop! My heart was pumping like mad through the entire video because the sounds were so real.

Its scary, funny and impressive at the same time!


----------



## mango (Jan 14, 2008)

*Some oldies but goodies....

I believe these are from a Japanese gameshow called 'Kasou Taishou' which means something like Japanese Human Art.


Matrix Ping Pong 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-dcmDscwEcI

Matrix Karate 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4Dv13HOn4xY

Matrix Pole Vault 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vxbcutsglcs

Matrix Breakout
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dD-RGpEQ6Ms

cena matrix 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=w9vKntBxoUo

Cards Duel for beloved Queen 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PHCisfQJDbQ

Beautiful Baseball Dance (Swan Lake)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=94MD_TZt8BE

*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 15, 2008)

I grew up watching these cartoons on a couple of video tapes we had. Surprising how much of these I still remember. Here's a few:

Goofy's Football

Goofy's Swimming

Goofy's Skiing

Goofy's Baseball


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 16, 2008)

Everything Comes Down to Poo, from the Scrubs Musical (Season 6)


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 17, 2008)

it's people like this that are the reason i watch American Idol.
SINGING THE MUSIC THAT YOU LIIIIKE!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> *Young Trumpet Player*
> 
> He's a little shit...
> Sounds good, though.



He's really good. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 17, 2008)

Foamy is really P.O.'d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoS39F9r0ZE


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

This is why I love classical music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waivuSBDvVQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxs57QtTqsI&feature=related

All hail The Great Wakkorotti!


----------



## Suze (Jan 17, 2008)

^ I just spit out half a glass of orange juice on my keyboard. Thanks a lot.

Guess what? Some young artists can actually sing live... and being really good at it!
Paramore - Misery Business

She has awesome hair too, whats not to love?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

A slightly older one, but classic. 
We've AAALLLL seen people like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M

Also see the Asian edition...


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

A Normal Day...

How much time do they have on their hands???


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 17, 2008)

The Mean Kitty Song


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

The best geography lesson ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc&feature=related


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

Ryan said:


> The best geography lesson ever:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc&feature=related



What a classic show. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 17, 2008)

To follow the theme... In the infamous words of Yakko, ::MUAH!:: Good night everybody!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsBq_K1WLsE


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 17, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> To follow the theme... In the infamous words of Yakko, ::MUAH!:: Good night everybody!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsBq_K1WLsE



Ah yes, but who could forget the Wheel of Morality?
(I don't think this one is thaaat funny, but still necessary)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv6IWX1_XHQ


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 18, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ah yes, but who could forget the Wheel of Morality?
> (I don't think this one is thaaat funny, but still necessary)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv6IWX1_XHQ



Wheel of Morality was fun, but doesn't hold a candle to Mr. Skullhead...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jZJJ9DPKuw&feature=related


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmttXfajZv4&feature=PlayList&p=AD88BD61834C2EC5&index=23

Click the above link to see a preview of a documentary and Im in the video too..
so If you want to see me looking like a dork go ahead and check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a5p4KxvujQ&feature=PlayList&p=AD88BD61834C2EC5&index=20

Ford Shelby GT Cop comercial..soo funny. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=30619
Dimensions Forums - Reply to Topicand the car is just drool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ7YedEopp4&feature=PlayList&p=AD88BD61834C2EC5&index=9

SPAM!!!!! SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM and bacon. and spam

Combichrist meets chicken little..cracks me up:

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=3337420

the MANtage:

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=20934122


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Jan 18, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Wheel of Morality was fun, but doesn't hold a candle to Mr. Skullhead...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jZJJ9DPKuw&feature=related



ohh anamaniacs..thats the shiznits  ehheeh


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 19, 2008)

I love this

Ragtime Patriotism

The 'Assylum Street Spankers' suggest you show support for our troops by sticking magnetic stickers on that SUV.







.


----------



## Suze (Jan 21, 2008)

I can look at this 10 times in a row an and still laugh out loud. 
If you are a Saw fan you should check this out. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PRcVF40tvhc


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 21, 2008)

Dio- Holy Diver

Nuff said.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 21, 2008)

The best three-minute rap verse you'll hear all day:

DJ Format & Abdominal - Vicious Battle Raps


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone in need of storytime?

The Three Little Pigs


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Be prepared to have this song stick in your head FOREVER


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 22, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Be prepared to have this song stick in your head FOREVER



No. Be prepared to have THIS "song" stuck in your head forever! :doh:
My fucking roommate showed me this. Aaargghh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOxR7rTYuSI


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 22, 2008)

badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushrooooooooooom~


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 22, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Be prepared to have this song stick in your head FOREVER





themadhatter said:


> No. Be prepared to have THIS "song" stuck in your head forever! :doh:
> My fucking roommate showed me this. Aaargghh!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOxR7rTYuSI





IdahoCynth said:


> badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushrooooooooooom~


oneupmanship ahoy:
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ4j-MBnLQo

Presenting - BANANAPHONE.



Count Zero said:


> rap


more rap better:
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=rN2VqFPNS8w


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 22, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> oneupmanship ahoy:
> http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ4j-MBnLQo
> 
> Presenting - BANANAPHONE.



I think the guy in the video put it best with: "Bananaphone? What the fuck?!"

God dammit Raffi... :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 22, 2008)

Has this been posted before? Guy in horse head dances around whilst cooking mushrooms? It's seriously effin weird. 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ffDPTKn7HiY


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Has this been posted before? Guy in horse head dances around whilst cooking mushrooms? It's seriously effin weird.
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ffDPTKn7HiY



I think I speak for everyone when I say:

*WHAT. THE. FUCK?!?!?!*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Has this been posted before? Guy in horse head dances around whilst cooking mushrooms? It's seriously effin weird.
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ffDPTKn7HiY



I am still lmao at the gasmask and other "costumes". I want a translator for the text.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 23, 2008)

This song is so Metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVK3MpBLtwM


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 23, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> This song is so Metal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVK3MpBLtwM



http://youtube.com/watch?v=JO7TZGgBbOw

You may dig this too. 

ENEMIES OF METAL, YOUR DEATH IS OUR REWARD


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 23, 2008)

Theooooooo. Exploration Rudyyyyyyyyy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3a52kemJcY&feature=related


----------



## Suze (Jan 24, 2008)

He's back... And he's mildly upset.

Everyday Normal Guy 2


----------



## Suze (Jan 24, 2008)

2 Girls 1 Cup Song


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 24, 2008)

Dethklok = Pure metal. 

This song, on the other hand, is the opposite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHxpy7O004s


----------



## mejix (Jan 24, 2008)

a recent obsession of mine. I-BE Area


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

Why do foreign countries have all the interesting TV shows?

Conclusive evidence that drinking water is bad for you.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 25, 2008)

I thought this was a great piece even before these two made their own arrangement... Andy McKee and Don Ross are impressive beyond words. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlEEIr-yQbk


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 25, 2008)

bad day at the office


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 26, 2008)

Giggling while hungover can be painful...and these made me giggle a lot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfEE_nYehZ8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxCJZnHpsm8


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 26, 2008)

Ohhhh poor made-up Mike... LoL Thank you for sharing those, both were a laugh! (I'd give rep, but I always seem to need to spread it around )


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 27, 2008)

The Raven as told by Vincent Price.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FID1CiB4bcU


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Freestyle Rollerblading*


----------



## panhype (Jan 27, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Why do foreign countries have all the interesting TV shows?


It takes a pretty kool attitude to go on like she did. Respect !


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

This is my 3 yr old nephew's favorite video on YouTube...


He's so gangsta, I taught him to say, "Peace out, Grandma!"


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 27, 2008)

Just a few songs by comedian Jon Lajoie. Personally, I find them hilarious:

Everyday Normal Guy
Everyday Normal Guy Part 2
High As Fuck
2 Girls 1 Cup Song

As it should be obvious from the titles above, there is language in these songs that may offend those of delicate sensibilities. For them, here is a video of dolphins blowing/playing with bubbles, set to soothing violin music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMCf...pepad.com/cute_overload/2008/week4/index.html


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought this was very nicely done. Clearly by and for FA's. Little somethin's for the feeders, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOC0CR3pkow

I hope these are all legitimately acquired clips, btw. Any good way of finding that out?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 27, 2008)

What's this? Another Clash thing? Ha, sick of it yet? 

Anyway, if you've ever heard 'Complete Control' (and if you haven't then don't consider us on speaking terms ), you'll probably notice that the lyrics are, well, ahhh a tad hard to decipher, to put it mildly. So some guy on youtube put up his translation of the lyrics for those who don't know them. Uhh...strange, but funny in parts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kluV2ieirr4


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread but here are two of my favorite videos. 

The first one is a cute WoW video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A


The second used to be on youtube but now isn't; I found it on the NBC website. Both are guaranteed to make me giggle.

http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/uncensored.shtml


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

If any of y'all saw this thread then you should see this video too....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 30, 2008)

The Donnas- Strutter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKtFMpmUAc0


----------



## Suze (Jan 30, 2008)

A kid's show going slightly mad. :blink:

Gali the alligator


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 30, 2008)

Kate Bush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv0azq9GF_g


----------



## Ryan (Jan 30, 2008)

Hold up! Wait a minute! Put a little love in it!


----------



## mango (Jan 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Kate Bush
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv0azq9GF_g



*Nice one.


Here's another....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz07Hf5htfY


*


----------



## panhype (Jan 31, 2008)

Another one by amazing Kate Bush.

Cloudbusting


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 31, 2008)

The Sensual World 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJc64xncBt4


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 1, 2008)

Tex Avery: "Magical Maestro". Probably my favorite MGM era cartoon of all time. It's just all over the friggin' place.
*
A disclaimer: *This and many other MGM/Avery cartoons (such as Tom and Jerry) were made in the 1940s when offensive African-American stereotypes were still commonplace. Some people may find the caricatures in this cartoon objectionable. You have been warned.

Most of these cartoons underwent editing in the last 20 years to remove many of these elements, such as the Aunt Jemima and blackface characters.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 1, 2008)

Warren Zevon is the fucking *man*.

A live version of "Lawyers, Guns, and Money" played on a 12-string guitar, which sounds absolutely amazing... far richer than a regular guitar, as is to be expected, I guess.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 1, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Warren Zevon is the fucking *man*.



You better fuckin' believe it!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 1, 2008)

Sarah Silverman has something she needs to tell Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Sarah Silverman has something she needs to tell Jimmy Kimmel





HILARITY!

This just FLEW around my office today.


Pockets of very loud laughter.

I'd fuck him too, oh yes I would.


----------



## mango (Feb 2, 2008)

*A Feast Of Friends 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HKd9YdURSFo



*


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> If any of y'all saw this thread then you should see this video too....



My boyfriend LOVES this site!

So I haven't been through this whole thread so I don't know if these have been posted but these are my two fav. videos I about peed my pants watching them. I've never seen a muppet have such adult humor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orxd5L5qFLI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_gxpyavag


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Can I have 4 beers?

Welcome to my nightmare...

I heart Pearl


----------



## troubadours (Feb 3, 2008)

has anyone posted any yo gabba gabba! stuff yet?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KEC2rc79yVo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ZsCfwUyMgY

and non-gabba gabba related:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RcgbKuMRQHQ


----------



## furious styles (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bs6Fchas30

pillowy mounds of mashed po ta toes


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hhahahahahah


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 3, 2008)

powerthirst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-3qncy5Qfk
elmo fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLaHpl7CmRU


----------



## mango (Feb 4, 2008)

*Goonies 'R' Good Enough 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XQBQlFZyZ-c


*


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 4, 2008)

mango said:


> *Goonies 'R' Good Enough
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XQBQlFZyZ-c
> 
> ...



Heeeeey Yooouuu Guuuuyss!!! 

But where are the 'booty traps'?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 4, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JZAHl5_LTGQ

It's LOLCATZ and the best soundtrack ever. Don't pass it up.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 4, 2008)

ska, anyone?

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=HCzWPBR30Nk (note the singer: so good it's almost irritating)

( the original, if you must: http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=7z9bPrUark4 )


----------



## Suze (Feb 4, 2008)

troubadours said:


> has anyone posted any yo gabba gabba! stuff yet?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KEC2rc79yVo
> 
> ...



OMG:blink: poor kids!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2008)

my favorite super bowl commercial in years

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ycvf9E2cjRs


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> my favorite super bowl commercial in years
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ycvf9E2cjRs



hahahha thats f-ing priceless


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

from myspace but damn funny

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=232739


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 5, 2008)

I heart this commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsRxUU8KddI :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fav. Super Bowl Commercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dprQVQ3wOU

Best part at 00:50.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Fav. Super Bowl Commercial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dprQVQ3wOU
> 
> Best part at 00:50.



Seeing that commercial again (my second favorite) forced me to go find my first favorite from the SB. It's already been mentioned in the NFL thread. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc1ADvKwWXU


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ha ha- awww, poor Stewie. His efforts are always thwarted.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Ha ha- awww, poor Stewie. His efforts are always thwarted.



And who does he lose to? That blockhead, Charles Brown. I sense he paid someone off...


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no idea why, maybe because it's 5am or something, I dunno, but for some reason this is uncontrollably funny...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3vzZLuWgK8


----------



## Mathias (Feb 6, 2008)

A little mishap in Grand Theft Auto San Andreas. Who saw that one coming? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo002JUxRVQ


----------



## Ash (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w740xO_0Z8w


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q&feature=bz302

odd if i do say so


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I have no idea why, maybe because it's 5am or something, I dunno, but for some reason this is uncontrollably funny...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3vzZLuWgK8



I think it's because it was 5 AM.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I think it's because it was 5 AM.



Yeah, I watched it again today and realized: WOW, this is pretty rigoddamneddiculously dumb. But at 5am, it did the job. 

...I am slowly going crazy 1,2,3,4,5,6, switch...


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

crazy going slowly am I....

Ha ha ha.


You need to lay off the Brawndo and get some sleep before you go *completely* bananas.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 8, 2008)

Alanis Morissette doing a much better version of "My Humps" than Fergie.


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 9, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Seeing that commercial again (my second favorite) forced me to go find my first favorite from the SB. It's already been mentioned in the NFL thread. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc1ADvKwWXU



i have a teacher that did this commercial....well parts of it. lots of 3D stuff. He told the class that coke dropped a million dollars on the commercial and it costs 1.5million to have a 30 sec. spot on the superbowl....CRAZY STUFF :huh:


----------



## wistful (Feb 9, 2008)

A p.s.a. from my youth that I totally forgot about until I saw it a couple of weeks back.Why don't they make p.s.a.'s like this anymore?? I loved these little blue guys when I was younger!! If you lived in the NYC tri-state area during the 80's you will remember this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xayd1c0wtOE


*Warning*- Their little ditty will get stuck in your head.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 9, 2008)

This song has been stuck in my head all day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofPT2arxICc


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 10, 2008)

Although I was never a fan of Jefferson Airplane as a whole, this is one of my favorite songs of all time:

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit

_When logic and proportion
Have fallen sloppy dead
When the White Knight is talking backwards
And the Red Queen's "Off with her head!"
Remember what the dormouse said:
Feed your head
Feed your head
Feed your head_

Absolutely classic!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 10, 2008)

DUN DUN DUNNNN

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hkqqMPPg2VI


----------



## Red (Feb 10, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> DUN DUN DUNNNN
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hkqqMPPg2VI



Oh, that was excellent.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 10, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Alanis Morissette doing a much better version of "My Humps" than Fergie.


Best comment from YouTube:


InnerEgoist said:


> This is perfect.
> If you don't get that this is a joke, please die in a fire.


And yes, it's very Tori Amos covering Smells Like Teen Spirit

-Rusty
(...and while you're there, check out the Patti Smith version too. Not a literal cover, but true to the spirit and you can see why she's still a legend.)


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Bjork dismantles a TV* to show how it works.

"It looks like a little model of a city."


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 12, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> *Bjork dismantles a TV* to show how it works.
> 
> "It looks like a little model of a city."



That is indeed quite random... any insight into why that video was made? She looks rather young there too, it must have been done quite a few years ago now. No? 

Well, in the theme of celebrities doing random things, here is a video of Paul McCartney making mashed potatoes: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyyEc-GNDfQ&feature=related

Sorry if this has been posted already.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 12, 2008)

This is the cutest video I have seen in a long time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rJ_I-UdCVc

And now I want a hedge hog so I can watch it eat.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaQzo_QqecU

Anyone remember THIS show?


----------



## mango (Feb 13, 2008)

*It's not what you do, it's how you do it...


http://youtube.com/watch?v=wFB6FfaNQ40



*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 13, 2008)

One of the most eloquent, humbling speeches, evar.

Dr. Carl Sagan reading from Pale Blue Dot with the visualizations of Voyager 1's 1990 look back at our solar system. 

Don't mind me, just a little bit of...dust in my eye.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> One of the most eloquent, humbling speeches, evar.
> 
> Dr. Carl Sagan reading from Pale Blue Dot with the visualizations of Voyager 1's 1990 look back at our solar system.
> 
> Don't mind me, just a little bit of...dust in my eye.



I prefer this one. It's got more of the speech, and is accompanied by images that are fairly fitting of the text.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zhkkyz6Cfg&feature=related


Check this one out if you are not easily insulted and like a bit of rude humour.


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 14, 2008)

L7 - Pretend We're Dead


L7 is still one of the most kick-ass girl groups there ever was.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 14, 2008)

Yacht Rock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMTI8vg7A5U


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 14, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hkqqMPPg2VI


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMGcv3mSdDE


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 15, 2008)

An awesome animated video for "Bad Bad Bad" by the Japanese pop-punk group ketchup mania.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfFYNgOtE0c&eurl=http://www.japanator.com/?start=20


----------



## corbinFA (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHLs9jo4v40

I was amazed when I saw this for the first time. The artist has such an imagination, not to mention some serious skillz! If you're in to art, definitely check this out.


----------



## corbinFA (Feb 15, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> This is the cutest video I have seen in a long time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rJ_I-UdCVc
> 
> And now I want a hedge hog so I can watch it eat.



Man, I love that smilin' little guy. Next thing on my to-do list: get a hedgehog!


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 16, 2008)

Although there's probably a few people here who have seen these before, these shorts by SamBakZa have to be one of my favorite things on the Internet:

There She Is!
Cake Dance (There She Is! 2)

The animation and music in these shorts just ooze charm. Sadly, since SamBakZa's last update was about two years ago, I doubt there'll be any more of these


----------



## mango (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bang Bang 



*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 18, 2008)

corbinFA said:


> Man, I love that smilin' little guy. Next thing on my to-do list: get a hedgehog!



I love the smacking sounds he makes at the end.. I always turn that part up. I must have watched this 50 times now...


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 20, 2008)

Drive-By Truckers - Never Gonna Change

Drive-By Truckers make great rock in the Southern tradition. Definitely worth checking out for fans of Lynyrd Skynyrd.

Bettye Lavette - I Still Want to Be Your Baby (Take Me Like I Am)

I'd never heard of Bettye Lavette until a couple weeks ago, but her voice is absolutely amazing!


----------



## swordchick (Feb 20, 2008)

This youtube video is an episode of Maury in which a woman wants to find out if her man has been cheating her via lie detector test. Warning: this is a bad quality video but it is very funny!

Walking Limonia


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 21, 2008)

Internet Party

I find it mildly hilarious and scary that I loved as well as understood this video.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Internet Party
> 
> I find it mildly hilarious and scary that I loved as well as understood this video.




I agree it was amusing but scary at the same time and although it did mention some site's that Im not aware of I still totally got and have now emailed the link to some who I know will love it.


----------



## Red (Feb 22, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> I agree it was amusing but scary at the same time and although it did mention some site's that Im not aware of I still totally got and have now emailed the link to some who I know will love it.



I LOVED the dig at Wikipedia, so true. Great find Sasha.


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoBVdcadDxk

give me the food... lol


----------



## ripley (Feb 24, 2008)

Steve-O filming a commercial but keeps bloopering because he is thinking about fat girls, and says "I love fat chicks" a million times. 




Warning: cursing.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 24, 2008)

A summary of Star Wars.. from a three year old girl. 

Very funny. It pretty much hits on all the important parts, too lol


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 24, 2008)

ripley said:


> Steve-O filming a commercial but keeps bloopering because he is thinking about fat girls, and says "I love fat chicks" a million times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a joke though right? It's making fun of fat chicks? I googled him because I was interested in reading about someone who was so taken with fat chicks haha, and he has a link to his wife's website and she is no fat chick!!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> A summary of Star Wars.. from a three year old girl.
> 
> Very funny. It pretty much hits on all the important parts, too lol



That is the cutest thing I have seen in a long time. She really grasped the concept of the movie.


----------



## Suze (Feb 24, 2008)

Chad Vader- Day Shift Manager
episode 1
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4wGR4-SeuJ0

I've seen all of the episodes, I'm addicted.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 24, 2008)

One of the reasons I love this show. (can you saw awesome die hard reference?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPj7J17umn0


----------



## ripley (Feb 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> It's a joke though right? It's making fun of fat chicks? I googled him because I was interested in reading about someone who was so taken with fat chicks haha, and he has a link to his wife's website and she is no fat chick!!



I don't know! His wife is skinny, but that wouldn't be the first time an FA has married a skinny chick....I know he dated Kat Von D for awhile, and she has a _little_ chub.

I don't think it's a joke (but could very well be wrong). This and the Dumptruck Logo tattoo...makes me wonder!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 25, 2008)

Makes you want to laugh doesn't it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb8fWUUXeKM


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

This is one that I found funny but be warned, Everyone is a target. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EacfBi0x-LQ&NR=1


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 26, 2008)

Yank dat Cameltoe


----------



## mango (Feb 26, 2008)

*Bearly Legal

http://www.fugly.com/videos/3603/bearly_legal.html

*


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 26, 2008)

ripley said:


> I don't know! His wife is skinny, but that wouldn't be the first time an FA has married a skinny chick....I know he dated Kat Von D for awhile, and she has a _little_ chub.
> 
> I don't think it's a joke (but could very well be wrong). This and the Dumptruck Logo tattoo...makes me wonder!



Ok, all very good points LOL. I just didn't know if he was someone famous that I was supposed to know..or someone from DIMS..or just being funny..

In any case, it made me laugh


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yank dat Cameltoe




I don't get it??? Im totally confused and slightly weirded out by this one


----------



## abluesman (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, here is a video of my bassett hound puppies. They're both 9 months old now. They were about 6 months when I posted this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA_f7He7smE


----------



## Suze (Feb 27, 2008)

The original Gummi Bears intro

Gummi Bears in:
Swedish
Norwegian 
French
Slovak
Italian

My favourites
Dutch
 Japanese


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> The original Gummi Bears intro
> 
> Gummi Bears in:
> Swedish
> ...



Now that was a blast from the past LOL. I loved the original and for some strange reason the Norwegian one.


----------



## Suze (Feb 27, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Now that was a blast from the past LOL. I loved the original and for some strange reason the *Norwegian* one.



thanks
................

btw...I think the Ducktales intro is the best ever. I'm not even kidding, it's so damn catchy. I love it. (Gummi Bears are awesome too, off cource) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CMU2NwaaXEA

But I'm lol'ing over the arabic version...http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2LP0FQrZOk


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> A summary of Star Wars.. from a three year old girl.
> 
> Very funny. It pretty much hits on all the important parts, too lol


 
Her review made more sense than the plots of Episodes 1-3 COMBINED. Take that George "Jar-Jar is just a Rasta Threepio for the kids" Lucas... 

Some time, when I have a couple hours of typing to do (a sure way to enthrall Green-Eyed Fairy, heh heh) I will expand on my argument as to why the real George Lucas was captured by aliens somewhere around 1988 and replaced with some talentless clone with a penchant for green screen and racially-stereotyped aliens. 

On a decidedly different albeit still sci-fi note, I give you Seven Loves Janeway, a cleverly edited group of Star Trek Voyager clips to the tune of John Denver's "Annie's Song" (which saddens me that I once was able to play this on guitar--another world, another time...in an age of wonder).


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 28, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Sarah Silverman has something she needs to tell Jimmy Kimmel


 
Jimmy Kimmel made a responding video this week that was so awesome in scope and hilarity that it not only pwned Sarah's video but threw her down a flight of stairs, immolated her in a lake of alchemist's fire and then Keith Richards snorted up the ashes.

I will say that the bleeps lose humor after a bit. I really want uncensored videos of both songs, cuz they rock like chairs.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry peeps but this one was too good not to post as it was one of my favourite show's and it is sadly missed. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnPcwaf1VdM&feature=related


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2008)

Land Before Time - If We Hold On Together
This is the only song that makes me weep. :blush: It's a really touching movie ye see.
The voice of Ducky was murdered when she was 10. She was shot to death along with her mother by her own father, who then shot himself to death.

Well, off course that makes it even MORE sad.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 28, 2008)

EPIC:
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=ADgzb-t_n6s


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 29, 2008)

I laughed until I cried:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O_5ef49N5I

"well I gave a sigh
as the boss walks by
no one ever talks to me 
or looks me in the eye
well I should work but instead
I just sit here and surf the internet
in ... my cubicle"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 29, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> EPIC:
> http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=ADgzb-t_n6s


To quote the great Neill Cumpston, I think I just camed in my pants.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 29, 2008)

Best car dealership commercial you'll ever see:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sZuN0xXWLc


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 29, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Best car dealership commercial you'll ever see:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sZuN0xXWLc


That reminds me of another one... Not the time of year for it, but...

GIRLS'S COSTUME WAREHOUSE!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 29, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> That reminds me of another one... Not the time of year for it, but...
> 
> GIRLS'S COSTUME WAREHOUSE!



Can't forget Winter Wonderland either!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYMnmymg1n0


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 2, 2008)

Cutest video ever! But make sure you watch the whole thing through


----------



## Red (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV6mrcl38O8

Never fails to amuse me, ever.


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 3, 2008)

From the Jeremy Kyle Show. For those not hip to the Kyle, a judge recently labeled his talk show bear-bating after an argument erupted into violence. This fella though, would make prime bear bait. But he's awesome in his own way. I give you... The Wang. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_s0ZxAVAcDw&feature=related


----------



## Red (Mar 3, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> From the Jeremy Kyle Show. For those not hip to the Kyle, a judge recently labeled his talk show bear-bating after an argument erupted into violence. This fella though, would make prime bear bait. But he's awesome in his own way. I give you... The Wang.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_s0ZxAVAcDw&feature=related



I wonder what the real Jeremy Kyle thinks of this?


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 3, 2008)

If you know anything about David Blaine...I find this hilarious....well, I think so. Look for part 2 and 3...Oh man..Great stuff.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYxu_MQSTTY


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 4, 2008)

Red said:


> I wonder what the real Jeremy Kyle thinks of this?



Evidently Jeremy Kyle lacks the capacity for thought.


----------



## Red (Mar 4, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> Evidently Jeremy Kyle lacks the capacity for thought.



Yeah, you're right. Just shouting, lots and LOTS OF SHOUTING! 



Scum.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 6, 2008)

This is the best worst song/video eva! lol I love it!

True Love Never Dies


----------



## mango (Mar 9, 2008)

*Steve Martin - Billie Jean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH7KIWmQDLo



*


----------



## James (Mar 9, 2008)

time for a slang war...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Cty6nQeDg


----------



## Aireman (Mar 9, 2008)

Only posting to get a subscription.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Well it worked cos I subscribed. That was funny as hell and I would love to know where to get some cards like those as they would be great to use with some friends while having a few beers.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome acoustic/bluegrass version of "One Week" performed live by the Barenaked Ladies.

I think I just found the song that I'm doing for karaoke next time I do karaoke.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 13, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GS9QClXompc

This ad kept popping up while I was playing an online game. It cracks me up every time.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 13, 2008)

Speaking of banned commercials...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eNqPTOb31S8


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 16, 2008)

Aireman said:


> Only posting to get a subscription.



That will be $19.95 please.


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 17, 2008)

Enjoy because they will be stuck in your head all day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgeEWUMI7n0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aef9DGvZ8Qo 

Fun to sing too.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Something tells me this might be the most random of all youtube video's.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-MLwPW86Rs


----------



## mango (Mar 17, 2008)

*Some cool links I found on the 2007 Youtube Awards.....

These are all in the Creative category.


Human Tetris
http://youtube.com/watch?v=G0LtUX_6IXY

What song is this?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LbkNxYaULBw

Women in Art
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nUDIoN-_Hxs

Kitty said what? - Morphing Kittens 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hm2BdCbZkKY



Vote now.

*


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 17, 2008)

kanskfish said:


> Enjoy because they will be stuck in your head all day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgeEWUMI7n0
> 
> ...



Now I have Bugs Bunny stuck in my head! :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2008)

kanskfish said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aef9DGvZ8Qo



The fight scene that's set to this with the Russian in _The Punisher_ is probably one of my favourite fight scenes of all time. The movie's alright, not great, but I frigging LOVE that sequence.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> The fight scene that's set to this with the Russian in _The Punisher_ is probably one of my favourite fight scenes of all time. The movie's alright, not great, but I frigging LOVE that sequence.


I agree, wasn't the best comic book cover ever (I'm sorry, but Frank Castle is farkin HUGE!), but the Russian fight scene (cough, _Rebecca Romijin (paf paf paf)_, cough) and the finale were priceless.


----------



## Red (Mar 18, 2008)

mango said:


> *
> Women in Art
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nUDIoN-_Hxs
> 
> *




Women In Art, very very cool but almost the stuff of nightmares. I found it quite creepy.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 18, 2008)

I know people who can't keep a beat like this guy. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DDg7kWgs5e0


----------



## Red (Mar 18, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I know people who can't keep a beat like this guy.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=DDg7kWgs5e0



Heehee, she has the best job in the world, ever!!!


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSWv_XcR_54
I put this in the baseball thread but it might as well go here too. For those that dont know its a dual cut auto of Babe Ruth and Joe Dimaggio. Only one was made so its worth a shit ton.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone out there know Scott Steiner? You will after these two babies!

YOU DON'T HAVE TA WAIT FOR THE EARTH TO ROTATE ON A 47 DEGREE AXIS SO THE STARS CAN SUCK THE SKY & CREATE AN EQUINOX SO YOU CAN SEE THE BIG DIPPER! NO, NO, NO!

GIT MA BAAAAAGS! I'M DOIN' HIM AN EGG!


----------



## mango (Mar 20, 2008)

*Old School Break Dance 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M--sej-sMOo


*


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RDsf-JBZSM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWPY7b35vF4


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 21, 2008)

THE funniest scene in the entire Knocked Up film, which you have to get on the DVD extras. Dr. Ken takes Seth Rogen and all the other professional "comedians" in the movie and makes them his bitch.

Dr. Ken is a real doctor who actually does comedy on the side. Aside from this, which was likely the pinnacle of his career, he needs to stick with medicine. The stand up is pretty weak sauce.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 21, 2008)

Solomon Grundy wants pants too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfvR4hl-Gzw


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know why - but this cracked me up. Enjoy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTvVMjnBePM


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 22, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I don't know why - but this cracked me up. Enjoy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTvVMjnBePM



Where were the tentacle sex scenes? What about the schoolgirl costumes and bad dubbing? This must be old school hentai.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 23, 2008)

Kinetic Typography from Fight Club, specifically the Chemical Burn scene. Excellent work. A++


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 23, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Solomon Grundy wants pants too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfvR4hl-Gzw


I LOVE that clip.
"I just want some pants... just a decent pair of pants!"


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 24, 2008)

not sure if someones already posted this but deffo worth a look, specially the "rockstar" spoof
http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesatWar


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 25, 2008)

Haitian weatherman.

I guess the way I see it, Haiti doesn't seem too hospitable because no one wants to live there. You think the forecast would be partly cloudy with afternoon brimstone showers. Plague tomorrow, with a high near the upper 200s. Wear those hats, kids.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 25, 2008)

Dr Quest learns Race Bannon has a foul mouth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bawMDbNQsMo


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 26, 2008)

Meanwhile, back in ancient Rome, Batman and Robin swear like truck drivers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jojOqtzKD8


----------



## furious styles (Mar 27, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dE_-ErrWJA0

drop acid before watching it, though.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWi3ehCucWg&feature=related

THIS IS MARTHA!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpfz3m11bsk&NR=1

And WOW Cubed!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97CMSfwdfHo&feature=related

Could either of these actually be done in a human lifetime?!? Sheesh! Not by moi, for sure! :shocked:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 27, 2008)

Fred (of Scooby Doo) launches into a vulgar tirade after being asked about his famous neckerchief one too many times.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlo3x0NMs5g


----------



## Suze (Mar 31, 2008)

This is awesome and cute. Ellen Paige and Michael Cera's doing a little singing in the movie Juno. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nBDbUVXXp-U


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 31, 2008)

So enjoying these videos. Somebody probably already has them up!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=89GB7z_Ogt0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPOfiUt5f6k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36e9kZcRWGI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1vMAKGxVCs&feature=related


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

My 3 yr old nephew cracked up at this video... and so did I.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=njzeq9t95ZE


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Unaired TV Pilots 
*Heat Vision - Jack *

pretty funny stars Jack Black - Owen Wilson as the voice of the 
motorcycle. directed by Ben Stiller 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6lWgXDOAJ5s


*Gilligans Island*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1aWS7ugvSYs&feature=related


*Lost in Space*

No robot or Evil Dr. Smith 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iT7L0_Ybo3U&feature=related


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

A "you-tuber" put together a video that features lots of neat photography along with a chill and melodic song done by Orbital.

Lost --- Orbital

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtNwlwMkduE


----------



## Suze (Apr 1, 2008)

this is awful and sorta funny at the same time...

Marriage Proposal Rejected at BasketBall Game


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 1, 2008)

susieQ said:


> this is awful and sorta funny at the same time...
> 
> Marriage Proposal Rejected at BasketBall Game



At least he was consoled by the mascot - wow


George Lucas 'lookalike' the force is with him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv1RS0E03A0&NR=1


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 1, 2008)

susieQ said:


> this is awful and sorta funny at the same time...
> 
> Marriage Proposal Rejected at BasketBall Game



Poor guy. Forget Rodman, that woman is the biggest villain in the history of basketball!


----------



## Suze (Apr 1, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Poor guy. Forget Rodman, that woman is the biggest villain in the history of basketball!



go here
go here
go here
go here
go here
go here


----------



## Raqui (Apr 1, 2008)

you can check out my you tube page i have some interesting stuff there

http://www.youtube.com/raquibx


----------



## interesting monster (Apr 1, 2008)

The ENTIRE front page (featured videos) has been Rick rolled! Most awesome April fools site admin trick EVAH

http://www.youtube.com/


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok - this isn't so random - I taped it at my sisters house on Easter day!
My "dogphew", Walta

I had to give it to Deidra to upload.

Please rate it! THanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOa5mY4_k4c&feature=email


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 1, 2008)

interesting monster said:


> The ENTIRE front page (featured videos) has been Rick rolled! Most awesome April fools site admin trick EVAH
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/



Fuckin awesome lol


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 1, 2008)

Chimpmunks- Witch Doctor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBMEZvZSWFQ


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 1, 2008)

Umm...so this one is from Bruce and me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEQH5fOw-Jk

(there's a better version out there soon I think)

Cheers Bruce!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Umm...so this one is from Bruce and me:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEQH5fOw-Jk
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, dude! 
very cool, energetic, what were the lyrics? :blink:


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Thanks for sharing, dude!
> very cool, energetic, what were the lyrics? :blink:



Google 'Spicy Mchaggis Jig'


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Google 'Spicy Mchaggis Jig'



Aha! Thanks man. :bow:


----------



## Suze (Apr 3, 2008)

Its some of the funniest stuff I’ve EVER seen. Seriously worth a watch! The song at the end in part 2 owns!!
Part. 1 Sarah Silverman "I'm F*cking Matt Damon" on Jimmy Kimmel

Part. 2 Jimmy Kimmel is F*cking Ben Affleck in response to Matt & Sarah. click me! I’m funny!

p.s. Sarah Silverman IS in fact Jimmy Kimmels girlfriend.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 3, 2008)

Trunk Monkey prevents an alien abduction.

Trunk Monkey rules!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9tj3xnsqfY


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Trunk Monkey prevents an alien abduction.
> 
> Trunk Monkey rules!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9tj3xnsqfY



cool man! 

__________________________________--


another random youtube clip featuring "magnetism" ....

You won't believe your eyes.
This is really neat to watch!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m6cYt4zwXA

:bow: :blink:


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRaISrinXVI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDs8VMz-cuc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu0o6u1VmGE


----------



## Raqui (Apr 4, 2008)

Well i posted a video that i tried to get up on my you tube but it was to long. It is about 12 minutes but so funny and very real. If your interested go to my LargeInCharge link in my sig and check out Raqui's Spot. LOl let me know what you think.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has seen this yet, it's fake but very cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK27aknWVI4


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 4, 2008)

Gotta love animated videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONqgaVU_XPk


----------



## olwen (Apr 4, 2008)

the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny

http://youtube.com/watch?v=w8ye4mYR878

and Flight of the Conchords
"the humans are dead"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WGoi1MSGu64


----------



## biodieselman (Apr 5, 2008)

Claude the Kung-fu bear.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Kozo vs. Vending Machine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwW9x9l1X9g


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 7, 2008)

How It Should Have Ended. Cute little animation site with some decently funny 'alternate' endings. I recommend the Superman, Episode IV and Lord of the Rings ones particularly.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2008)

Fucking love this dude... and this song in particular is really moving, somehow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg4NwkuDiFo


----------



## duraznos (Apr 7, 2008)

i have no idea if this has already been posted, but it's so funny to me. probably because i literally have one semester of spanish, from college. these ppl have a bunch of other funny videos too... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngRq82c8Baw

"yo tengo dos bicicletas!"


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2008)

This has got to be the best one of these yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KANI2dpXLw


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Fucking love this dude... and this song in particular is really moving, somehow.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg4NwkuDiFo



beautiful guitar-picking and singing on this song!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> This has got to be the best one of these yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KANI2dpXLw



Oh man! thats friggin hilarious! :huh: 
thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Ben from England (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8b5ruc_-E

I fell off my chair when Yoda stated spittin.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a hilarious scene from one of my new fave shows. Even though its way old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P7dileY9sY


----------



## MadWeePete (Apr 9, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8b5ruc_-E
> 
> I fell off my chair when Yoda stated spittin.



Brilliant. It's amazing what you can find.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 11, 2008)

Justin, if hedgehogs are this cute when they eat, then I think I'm about to become a hedgehog feeder. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_3CXGY6s2I&feature=related


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Justin, if hedgehogs are this cute when they eat, then I think I'm about to become a hedgehog feeder.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_3CXGY6s2I&feature=related



that is my favorite video on youtube. I have watched easy 50 times in the past 2 months. At the end when it licks its lips i have to turn up the volume lol it never gets old.


----------



## Blanka (Apr 11, 2008)

This is hilarious I was almost crying by the middle of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AXPnH0C9UA


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 12, 2008)

TENACIOUS D FIX!!! Hellz yeah!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=80DtQD5BQ_A

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 12, 2008)

Jerry the dog, self fetching.

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?cl=7351036


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sure some of you have heard of this already, but just in case, here it is:

"Where In The World Is Osama bin Laden?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjxXX70_R0A&feature=related

Bonus for using Gogol Bordello in the trailer music.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 16, 2008)

Butters gets his groove on with What What (In the Butt).

That boy RULEZ.


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 16, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is a hilarious scene from one of my new fave shows. Even though its way old.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P7dileY9sY



That was one of the most satisfying clips I've ever seen. Although I wish the clip stopped when the couple left the house. Not sure how to take the alley shoot-out (which was brilliant. Just not sure how it was supposed to be taken).


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 16, 2008)

Many of us here are dyed-in-the-wool fortified nerds (present company very much included), but I'm hoping no one's bitter about this classic clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzPGFNE-lvk


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> That was one of the most satisfying clips I've ever seen. Although I wish the clip stopped when the couple left the house. Not sure how to take the alley shoot-out (which was brilliant. Just not sure how it was supposed to be taken).




I think to understand it fully one must watch a couple of episodes. Spaced is a great series but some people I know just do not get it. I love it myself. Love the film references, love the attention to detail, love the characters. This scene in particular though, is just the surreal end of the wedge that is 'Spaced looniness'. I recommend investing in the DVD of the first series at least, genius.


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2008)

she had me in tears...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F6SLOuIRIk


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 16, 2008)

But I found this lady amusing.


----------



## mango (Apr 17, 2008)

*Classic Jim

http://youtube.com/watch?v=h_vvI26NnwE


*


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x61EkF2NO60


----------



## Suze (Apr 18, 2008)

2 nude ssbbw's on youtube 

i know that some may find this offending/ in bad taste. i just ignore the stereotyping and see the humor in it.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 18, 2008)

Pudding Blues!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSMw5_rzDRo


----------



## mejix (Apr 18, 2008)

for some reason this really cracks me up: jamie foxx/ the brady bunch


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 19, 2008)

Yael Naim, the singer whose "New Soul" tune was played over the Macbook Air commercial, covers Britney Spears' "Toxic," and totall pwns the original.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Perhaps the cheesiest lyrics of all time. I love it so. I can't get the volume loud enough on my computer. 

Enjoy: http://youtube.com/watch?v=DwowjMQ5mh8


Heart from the 1990 album "Brigade"

It was a rainy night when he came into sight
Standing by the road, no umbrella, no coat
So I pulled up along side and I offered him a ride
He accepted with a smile so we drove for a while
I didn't ask him his name, this lonely boy in the rain
Fate tell me it's right, is this love at first sight
Please don't make it wrong, just stay for the night
All I wanna do is make love to you
Say you will you want me too
All I wanna do is make love to you 
I've got lovin' arms to hold on to

So we found this hotel, it was a place I knew well
We made magic that night. Oh, he did everything right
He brought the woman out of me, so many times, easily
And in the morning when he woke all I left him was a note
I told him I am the flower you are the seed
We walked in the garden we planted a tree
Don't try to find me, please don't you dare
Just live in my memory, you'll always be there

All I wanna do is make love to you
One night of love was all we knew
All I wanna do is make love to you
I've got lovin' arms to hold on to

Oh, oooh, we made love
Love like strangers
All night long
We made love

Then it happened one day, we came round the same way
You can imagine his surprise when he saw his own eyes
I said please, please understand
I'm in love with another man
And what he couldn't give me
was the one little thing that you can

All I wanna do is make love to you
One night of love was all we knew
All I want to do is make love to you
Come on, say you will, you want me too

All I wanna do is make love to you
One night of love was all we knew
All I want to do is make love to you
Say you will, you want me too

All night long


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 20, 2008)

lol, alright i'll play. 

this is a skit thats completely random from one of the newer SNL's entitled "Andy Punches!" probably the 2nd greatest and most random skit they've ever done.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jBnqGa2l2OI


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 20, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Perhaps the cheesiest lyrics of all time. I love it so. I can't get the volume loud enough on my computer.
> 
> Enjoy: http://youtube.com/watch?v=DwowjMQ5mh8


 I know about a dozen thirtysomethings who lost their virgiinity listening to that song. I don't know if that's a good thing or bad, sort of like the point at which Heart jumped the shark from hard rock to 80s kitsch.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 20, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> lol, alright i'll play.
> 
> this is a skit thats completely random from one of the newer SNL's entitled "Andy Punches!" probably the 2nd greatest and most random skit they've ever done.


 I dunno, "Dick In a Box" is so far ahead of everything else, it's hard to find a solid 2nd place. I did like the Punched skit dance steps. He couldn't have been more white if he'd done the whole thing encased in baking flour.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR3TIL2En80&feature=related

"We play a lot better when we don't have to look at shit flying at us."
Best line ever.


----------



## Blanka (Apr 22, 2008)

For the WoW fans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXvfaPPtbpM


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 24, 2008)

A series of Star Trek clips where the dialog is overdubbed with hilarious results. I was nearly peeing m pants laughing last night.

Part I
Part II

The author of the clips has a few more (featuring other Trek scenes, "Chin Hitler" is excellent) as well as some political parodies.


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

*I gotta fever.. and the only prescription is more cowbell!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctDX_s5QxZ8


*


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy crap is this insane.
This is the result of some one having _way_ too much time on their hands! But, it came out wonderfully.

*WARNING:* Graphic content can get obscene and grotesque for those that do not enjoy blood, ripping off of limbs, violence, nudity, and sheer rawness.

DailyMotion Video: *When Album Covers Attack*


----------



## James (Apr 28, 2008)

and set to some tasty fat drum and bass beats...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npYSZ3IvUBs


----------



## Tieve (Apr 28, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted somewhere here already, I only just stumbled across it today but I'm usually last to see everything anyway!

Thought it was good giving the current political climate...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyJKJtN65Y8


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 29, 2008)

My brother sent me this mix of Sweet Dreams/Seven Nation Army:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hT5eJwgAtvY&feature=related


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 5, 2008)

Moltar, where are the dainty cakes?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIFUERlAAb0


----------



## themadhatter (May 6, 2008)

Best speech ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY2_z3Cdzl0

Threat Level: Midnight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbyUyDMlRwE


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

go write your paper and drink some brawndo


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 6, 2008)

I got a 141% chance a winnin'! The numbers don't lie!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNOx9MDE5X8


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2008)

So this just totally blew me away. It's "Ave Maria" performed by Celtic Woman.


----------



## mango (May 7, 2008)

*www.thekidfrombrooklyn.com

http://youtube.com/watch?v=18ClRW7nDxs

*


----------



## mejix (May 7, 2008)

Tony Stark makes you feel
He's a cool exec with a heart of steel


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 8, 2008)

CSI Miami Horatio Montage. It's not random...[puts on sunglasses]...if you posted what you searched for

YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy girl (May 8, 2008)

I love her


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 9, 2008)

Annuale: Once a year. Period.


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 9, 2008)

Dramatic Lemur

Requires sound.


----------



## mejix (May 10, 2008)

public service announcement about male hygiene


----------



## goofy girl (May 10, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> Dramatic Lemur
> 
> Requires sound.



OMG..I'm going to have night mares for weeks!! LOL


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2uJE48aKVNo&feature=bz302


hehehehehehehehehe...if you get an erection lasting more than 4 hours...call The Guinness Book of World Records


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cgmL2LeuhY4&feature=bz303

I can't stop giggling!


----------



## CleverBomb (May 15, 2008)

I was looking for videos of the Catalina 22 sailboat and found this charming young tour guide describing Catalina Island, California. 

(This is a Catalina 22 Sailboat, in case you're interested.)

Enjoy!

-Rusty


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Neat trick!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpq2lZ


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2uJE48aKVNo&feature=bz302
> 
> 
> hehehehehehehehehe...if you get an erection lasting more than 4 hours...call The Guinness Book of World Records






Meatball necklace ?¿?¿?


----------



## CAMellie (May 16, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Meatball necklace ?¿?¿?



*snickersnort*


----------



## CAMellie (May 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cgmL2LeuhY4&feature=bz303
> 
> I can't stop giggling!



I'm quoting myself because I have since had to eat my words about giggling. This damned video started an almost unhealthy obsession with Fall Out Boy and Pete Wentz. :doh:


----------



## MadWeePete (May 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> So this just totally blew me away. It's "Ave Maria" performed by Celtic Woman.



Have a look at this. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SIAowBz_jCY Almost had me in tears. They even have an account so you can see many other songs. All of which are brilliant.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm quoting myself because I have since had to eat my words about giggling. This damned video started an almost unhealthy obsession with Fall Out Boy and Pete Wentz. :doh:




tsk tsk!


----------



## Suze (May 19, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU



LMAO!

(business hours are over...baby)


----------



## Suze (May 19, 2008)

Comptine D'un Autre Ete L'apres Midi by Yann Tiersen

i have just learned to play this


----------



## JoyJoy (May 19, 2008)

The Piano moremoremore


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2008)

JoyJoy and susieQ ... great videos! both awe-inspiring! :happy:


very touching.


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHCPDxh-y98

But is it funny?


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (May 20, 2008)

Not sure if anyone from the british contingent has posted this already, but it's an advert currently playing at the moment...

Boogie with Brains!


----------



## Suze (May 22, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Butters gets his groove on with What What (In the Butt).
> 
> That boy RULEZ.



the video is so erm...special...i almost didn't notice the cross in the beginning.



wowz i'm posting like cRaZy today!


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssrt_AB4cXI

:bow:


----------



## themadhatter (May 22, 2008)

Would you buy furniture from this guy? I dunno, he kind of looks, and sounds, like he'd sooner take you around back, give you the business, then spread your body across several acres before he sells you a couch...or a manequin apparently.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QeT0z0wvfw

(courtesy of my friend Mike)


Speaking of 'awesome' commercials, have you been to the flea market lately?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk&feature=related

(and now with subtitles)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW5-H2HlVmY&feature=related


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Would you buy furniture from this guy? I dunno, he kind of looks, and sounds, like he'd sooner take you around back, give you the business, then spread your body across several acres before he sells you a couch...or a manequin apparently.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QeT0z0wvfw
> 
> ...



hilarious!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 23, 2008)

Weezer's video for "Pork and Beans," featuring about 2 dozen different Internet memes (with corresponding cameos). This is the best. video. evar. You know this to be true.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 23, 2008)

vinyl is fun!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lvlNWyg4UM0


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 23, 2008)

So in my afternoon wanderings, I read up on Jim Henson's funeral, which was apparently quite the memorial.

Here is Big Bird, singing "It's Not Easy Being Green" at the service. The associated links go to many other scenes from the memorial, including some very poignant musical tributes from other Muppeteers and one amazing song by Harry Belafonte.

Now if you'll excuse me, a bit of dust flew into my eye and I need to go take care of it


----------



## Suze (May 27, 2008)

Fat Dinosty

funny and cute fat girl video!


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Daft Bodies


These girls are really effin' coordinated. I'd fall over trying to keep up. 


And then the guys had to do it...


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Daft Bodies
> 
> 
> These girls are really effin' coordinated. I'd fall over trying to keep up.
> ...




Love that song! That's interesting. Just watched the girls. heh. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So in my afternoon wanderings, I read up on Jim Henson's funeral, which was apparently quite the memorial.
> 
> Here is Big Bird, singing "It's Not Easy Being Green" at the service. The associated links go to many other scenes from the memorial, including some very poignant musical tributes from other Muppeteers and one amazing song by Harry Belafonte.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, a bit of dust flew into my eye and I need to go take care of it




Thanks for sharing this. Jim Henson, quite a guy. Lots of great links. I spent some time youtubing the other links too.


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the rep, swamptoad 


I was also watching a spoof on David Blaine... there's like 3 videos in the series.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Your welcome! 


Another random youtube link ...

song from Orbital --- Tunnel Vision and a video of (Audiosurf)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2grZMQK9iHs


----------



## Blackjack (May 28, 2008)

Okay, so I'm totally like eight years behind with this one, but I was laughing my ass off at this, especially Harrison Ford's part in it.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2008)

I've always loved the voice of the announcer and the background music from 70s superhero cartoons. Makes me feel like the sleepy little girl curled up on the couch with a bowl of Capt. Crunch on Saturday morning again. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqRxWAqnQ_g&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZAyAxdxsc&feature=related


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ever wonder what Jupiter sounds like?*


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 5, 2008)

Is this on here already? I dunno....enjoy


http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZQmq5fjTG4o




Hoooooo!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Is this on here already? I dunno....enjoy
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZQmq5fjTG4o
> ...



classic.  scary.  looooong. :blink:


the very ending. lol!


Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 5, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bbLfxvGPebg

from a great show...which i still need to get on DVD


----------



## fatlane (Jun 6, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wOTcQGqxALA

Watch all 14 parts for a massively classic jawsome Russian sci-fi movie.

HAY CHIPPY I KNO U! O HAI THAR!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 6, 2008)

This is why my insurance keeps going up--my health care provider needed a new mascot. Petey P. Cup.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvUQqqAFqME

Coming soon! Pokey the syringe! No kidding. 

:doh:


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2008)

*Blondie Vs. The Doors - Rapture Riders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnhKPw2NXIw


*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 6, 2008)

A PSA for talking to your kids about sex:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6dZ2arEJNA


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A PSA for talking to your kids about sex:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6dZ2arEJNA



*What Happens During Ejaculation

This segment from 1972's "Everything You Wanted to Know about Sex" focuses on the interactions between the male body's various components during sex. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mWrW1fPhSEU

*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 7, 2008)

hey who likes clowns?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hFHBtu6Nb40


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 11, 2008)

I know it's not YouTube, but you can't ignore the wonderful stylings of Strongbad writing love poetry.

Inserting scented candle names for romantic descriptors ftw.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 13, 2008)

The pig in boots (scroll down the page a bit for the video)

pig...............in boots!


----------



## Synful (Jun 13, 2008)

My YouTube filled with my randomness

http://www.youtube.com/synfuldame


----------



## user 23567 (Jun 13, 2008)

Corny, yet funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt4Go_TKdoE


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 14, 2008)

my brain is bleeding


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesomely epic!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=ybLSwFUmMjE


----------



## Suze (Jun 15, 2008)

Brad Pitt gets kidnapped!


----------



## Suze (Jun 15, 2008)

A girl shits in the pool!


----------



## boobstoke (Jun 15, 2008)

hey hey,
I love this band, and this video just makes the song that much better!!!!!

+Le Le : Skinny Jeans+


----------



## fatlane (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQoQU-JlxOI

Crispin Glover ftwtf.


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2008)

*I'm Too Sexy .. World of Warcraft Version !!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HVS7Nzg5Kug


*


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

Booger belching ROCKS!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

Just....dayum!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 17, 2008)

B-7

a.k.a., the best [adult swim] bump EVER

You must watch this if you were in Mashoptality over Memorial Day when this was on TV. You can actually hear what's going on this time.


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2008)

*A few clips from a cinema classic (and its sequel)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrwNqf8ujtk


Original Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3rXK7NhWN8


*


----------



## Filly (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3S_GYMRgaw

I love this. Not everyone will be into it but I think it's great


----------



## Suze (Jun 20, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=U5xK12hmZ-I
^
yes, please.

edit:
and off course...:wubu:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=i6N0sNMKFO4


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

I know I've posted this like eight times before, but...

"We Are Here: The Pale Blue Dot"

It's just so damn _uplifting_.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 24, 2008)

Kirk Cameron (Doctorates in Sitcom Theory and Nonsensical Asshattery) decimates a century of evolutionary theory with his revelation of the fact that science has yet to reveal the existence of the transitional form of...

the croc-o-duck. 

It's about 3 minutes in and the resounding facepalm is like a thunderclap.

A word of warning; I suggest reading Kant and Socrates to bolster your reasoning circuits beforehand because watching this video in it's entirety will cost you valuable IQ points.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 25, 2008)

"Don't you know that God is pooh bear?"


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't stop watching this video.. I have no idea why, really...

The Bird and The Bee - Polite Dance Song

:blush:


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=U5xK12hmZ-I
> ^
> yes, please.
> 
> ...



Rufus is fantastic, I love that boy!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=12m3CRZQkHc

'......I have to let her out on stage or my mom will kill me...'


:happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2008)

this *is* pretty funny.


----------



## mejix (Jun 27, 2008)

Spain is going to the Euro Cup finals!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

A blast from our collective 80's adult-contemporary pop past..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E117zIRIl1g 

Some of Dave Foster's finest work..... it's like a mini pop-opera featuring three virtuoso vocalists. Haven't heard this tune in years, but the "Bette Davis Eyes" remix that Green Eyed Fairy posted in the Techno/Trance/Ibiza thread made me dig back into the recesses of my mind and search for this tune. Glad I did.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 4, 2008)

The "You suck at photoshop" series by MyGodamnChannel.



http://www.youtube.com/results?q=you+suck+at+photoshop&search_type=

I don't know if this has been posted before, and I don't know how I missed it until now... but I laughed until I had tears...
You have to watch them in order so you can follow the story line. There are 11 videos total.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Koo Koo Kachoo*


Bush Hoofin' It

But nothing's better than the original!


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 6, 2008)

Adored the Bush+Putin Video.

Sweet editing.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 7, 2008)

***May Contain Content Offensive To Some***


Achmed The Dead Terrorist


Kung Fu Porno


Special Olympics


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 8, 2008)

Now turn off the sound because you don't need Eminem to sing while watching this. All I know is I hate these birds and its creepy the movements they make in great numbers. 

Crazy Bird Formation


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 8, 2008)

The Bunyip, or as I call it "scary as fuck animation from the LSD era"

Apparently, there are historical aspects to the creature.

And remember, kids, most folk tales of scary monsters, werewolves and vampires were intended to keep kids away from pedophiles, cannibals and serial killers back in the day before we knew what they were. Hansel and Gretl was the friggin' Safe Side after school special of it's day.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 10, 2008)

The "Letter" thread has some pretty good "dancing" clips (and I use the term lightly). I am shocked this never showed up...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKlxjbhB9HE


----------



## Suze (Jul 11, 2008)

Waffle House Wedding.

I'm sorry, but WTF??

I love the fact that it looks like the bride is smoking while going down the aisle.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UK0QtndAGo

southern heritage


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 17, 2008)

You can't watch it just once

My god, I'm laughing so hard at this and I DON'T KNOW WHY.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

Bulbous Bouffant - The Vestibules

The REAL name of the song I was looking for that was played on the Dr Demento show


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBsxqQIu_5s ^_^


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 18, 2008)

Discovery Channel's version of "I'd like to buy the world a Coke".

It's dorktastic. The ladies can click the link below it for more of Mike Rowe singing. They seem to appreciate all his myriad "talents". I'm sure the Deep Voice(tm) and pectoral muscles don't hurt, either.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 21, 2008)

I did a search on this thread and came up with nothing, so I'm going to assume this link hasn't been posted before. If it has, please forgive. 

*Free Hugs*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2008)

I posted this in the hip-hop thread last week and didn't get any kind of reaction over there... maybe here? 
*
Cul De Sac of Shattered Hopes: The Movie*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niJzqwfrFG0 

This is a movie I was in with some friends of mine. It looks like its really going to be funny! Check it out and enjoy.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 21, 2008)

I still love, love, love Lynda Carter (and her legs, too). 

Lynda Carter


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-7XwboOx98

Evil Cellphone.


----------



## William (Jul 22, 2008)

Long and needs to be viewed with broadband.

I love this video

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4983515392697070078&q=pike%27s+peak&total=879&start=70&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=9


William


----------



## 362436 (Jul 24, 2008)

This makes me :shocked: and : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSPvQ2Kb484


----------



## Suze (Jul 25, 2008)

makes me crack up every time.

Furby in microwave


----------



## leighcy (Jul 25, 2008)

This is hilarious. Interrogation scene spoof of The Dark Knight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc


----------



## Nice-Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

Youtube's videos will own you all !


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> trance mix of the "leave britney alone" guy. You bastards!  lol
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6FAuJod1XmY




That was AWESOME 

Check this out. It's a Pet Mantis.
They're so cute!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iQdmbHuMxso


----------



## Red (Jul 26, 2008)

Olga_NYC said:


> That was AWESOME
> 
> Check this out. It's a Pet Mantis.
> They're so cute!!!
> ...



Wow, thanks for posting this. I have never seen a Mantis that close before, they're crazy!


----------



## William (Jul 27, 2008)

This is why I do not go on Cruises 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4a6_1213476183



William


----------



## William (Jul 27, 2008)

For some reason this reminds me of the Keystone Cops

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=306_1214659775


William


----------



## Red (Jul 28, 2008)

This is surreal but very sweet....


http://youtube.com/watch?v=lv38j4lPzd0


ETA : Elmos sigh at 0:49 kills me!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 28, 2008)

This may be pulled rather quick, depending on where you live, so save it locally and spread the love:

Wolverine preview at ComicCon

This is a legit trailer, so if you can get past the cam-quality capture, the rapturous screaming of fans and the muffled audio, you can get a tease of some great stuff.

I don't want to really consider myself to be a rabid fanboy geek when it comes to movie advanced previews, but I squirmed, clapped like a schoolgirl and felt all funny in my bathing suit area after this one. It was like seeing the advanced teaser for Episode I and realizing that it didn't have Jar-Jar and therefore didn't suck big donkey balls. 

I wasn't all rabid over the better, bigger, faster Hugh Jackmehofferman, but more over all the little toss-ins (a certain X-Man from Louisiana, for example, also a rather good representation of The Blob) and the general badassery of the flick.

I still don't see Liev Schreiber as Sabretooth, but maybe he can pull it off...add enough muttonchops and even I could play the part.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 28, 2008)

Red said:


> This is surreal but very sweet....
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=lv38j4lPzd0
> ...



That guy is so freaking amazing... even if the song's totally silly. 

On another Sesame Street note... here's de Niro:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zqHfser_9_s&feature=related


----------



## tattooU (Jul 29, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I wasn't all rabid over the better, bigger, faster Hugh Jackmehofferman, but more over all the little toss-ins (a certain X-Man from Louisiana, for example, also a rather good representation of The Blob) and the general badassery of the flick.
> 
> I still don't see Liev Schreiber as Sabretooth, but maybe he can pull it off...add enough muttonchops and even I could play the part.



How did i miss Gambit? Damn, gonna have to watch it again! But did you see Emma Frost!? It's about time she made an appearance in one of these movies, she's been in the series for a long ass time now. 

i thought Sabretooth was pretty recognizable, but it is probably the muttonchops.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 29, 2008)

tattooU said:


> How did i miss Gambit? Damn, gonna have to watch it again! But did you see Emma Frost!? It's about time she made an appearance in one of these movies, she's been in the series for a long ass time now.
> 
> i thought Sabretooth was pretty recognizable, but it is probably the muttonchops.


I don't have my Nerdtron Freezimator handy, so I can't tell you where the 1.8 seconds of Gambit is, but it's there. I did see Emma Frost for a brief moment, but the Amazing Internet Wiki doesn't tell me who is playing the part.


----------



## Red (Jul 29, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That guy is so freaking amazing... even if the song's totally silly.
> 
> On another Sesame Street note... here's de Niro:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=zqHfser_9_s&feature=related



Hehee, love it!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 30, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That guy is so freaking amazing... even if the song's totally silly.
> 
> On another Sesame Street note... here's de Niro:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=zqHfser_9_s&feature=related


There is a significant absence of F-words in that skit. Now if DeNiro Elmo was more like "Kids it's a fuckin' letter B? Got it? You do it right next time, or I'm gonna smack you in the head with Dorothy's fishbowl so fuckin' hard your kids are gonna have glass shards in their head" then I'd believe it.

Had to lol at Cabbage DeNiro.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2008)

Pinky und der Brain

Fucking LOVE this.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2008)

KILLING ME WON'T BRING BACK YOUR GODDAMN HONEY!

Also, watch for the bear suit punch scene. It made today worth living.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome vid of Mr. Rogers totally owning the Senate. He's defending PBS and it recieving the $20 million grant that Nixon wanted to severely reduce and did it in six minutes with a speech that's just great.

Another vid of him recieving the Lifetime Achievement Award at the Emmys in 1997.

I only note these 'cause PBS is considering taking Mr. Roger's Neighborhood off of daily syndication, which makes me very, very sad indeed. He was a great man and what he taught is just as relevant and necessary today as it always has been.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 4, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I only note these 'cause PBS is considering taking Mr. Roger's Neighborhood off of daily syndication, which makes me very, very sad indeed. He was a great man and what he taught is just as relevant and necessary today as it always has been.


 
I was just about to post these videos, as I read the same story. One of the few good memories of childhood programming I have, and it's amazing to see a guy like Rogers take on a senate hearing and win...with a song.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey y'all, check out this clip of highlights from a show I did about a week ago:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXbM3tFoZuY


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Awesome vid I only note these 'cause PBS is considering taking Mr. Roger's Neighborhood off of daily syndication, which makes me very, very sad indeed. He was a great man and what he taught is just as relevant and necessary today as it always has been.



Wow, you know I was just wondering the other day if they still showed Mr Rogers Neighborhood on TV. It was such a major television institution when we were growing up in the 70s and 80s. It seems very sad to think of a world without Mr Rogers and the sense of values he taught. But I realize there is such a thing as being relevant to today's youth; the world has changed a lot in the last 20 years. Heck, the world is changing everyday faster than it ever has before. Maybe if there were someone who could pick up where Fred Rogers left off and continue his teachings for the kids of today in a language they could understand, it would be okay to let go of the past and say goodbye to that old series.... problem is, I don't see anyone stepping up to put that kind of programming back on TV.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> KILLING ME WON'T BRING BACK YOUR GODDAMN HONEY!



AAAUGH NO NOT THE BEES! NOT THE BEES!! AAAUUUUUGGHHH!! AUUUGH THEY'RE IN MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!!! AUURRRRRGUHHH


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 5, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Wow, you know I was just wondering the other day if they still showed Mr Rogers Neighborhood on TV. It was such a major television institution when we were growing up in the 70s and 80s. It seems very sad to think of a world without Mr Rogers and the sense of values he taught. But I realize there is such a thing as being relevant to today's youth; the world has changed a lot in the last 20 years. Heck, the world is changing everyday faster than it ever has before. Maybe if there were someone who could pick up where Fred Rogers left off and continue his teachings for the kids of today in a language they could understand, it would be okay to let go of the past and say goodbye to that old series.... problem is, I don't see anyone stepping up to put that kind of programming back on TV.



It's such a shame, too. Although there's people who I've talked to who said that they never liked Mr. Rogers as a kid, and that they found him boring, I've yet to find anybody who disagrees with most of what he says when they listen to it. The things that he taught- about respecting others and oneself, about it being perfectly acceptable to show emotion, about being the older or younger sibling... all of it still holds true today and people so often need to be reminded of that.

What's special about Fred Rogers is that who he was on TV was _exactly_ as he was in real life. There's so many stories of people who've met him and found him to be just as nice and kind as he seemed. It's going to be so incredibly difficult to find someone to carry on his message, because it's so rare to find people who are really that _good_, all the time.



mfdoom said:


> AAAUGH NO NOT THE BEES! NOT THE BEES!! AAAUUUUUGGHHH!! AUUUGH THEY'RE IN MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!!! AUURRRRRGUHHH



Is that what he's saying?

I thought it was "I LOVE MY EYES! MY EYES! AAAAAAUUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH!!!"


----------



## James (Aug 6, 2008)

blah blah blah... same old story... yeah mate yeah yeah yeah

*YOU'RE CHATTIN RUBBISH!*


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 8, 2008)

This is pretty freakin' cool.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 8, 2008)

Sesame Street: Unnecessary Censorship.

Hold onto your F&*king hat. I was crying and holding my sides.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 12, 2008)

Julia Nunes, a.k.a. jaaaaaa on YouTube. Awesome singer (guitar, ukulele and that recorder/keyboard thing that was popular in that one song about 20 years ago that I can't remember but know the melody in my head), funny as hell and just so goddamn adorable. She's a huge celeb on YouTube and apparently opened for Ben Folds a few days ago. She rocks like a chair, and her Q&A videos are just too cool. Just a few faves of her that I love:

REM - It's the End of the World

The Conversation (Motion City Soundtrack)

Regrets


----------



## Suze (Aug 15, 2008)

simply amazing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-524bnuYdM


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 15, 2008)

Cuddy and Cameron from House MD doing their scenes as Valley Girls: 

Season 2 

Season 2, Take 2 

Season 3 (lots of bleeps)


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> ....things that he taught- about respecting others and oneself, about it being perfectly acceptable to show emotion....



Sorry for the delay in response, but I really wanted to comment on this. I think you've hit the nail on the head, Blackjack. Whether or not you watched Mr Roger's on TV as a kid or if you thought he was boring or whatever, the fact of the matter is the message he was trying to teach to the children of the world is a message we need desperately, now more than ever! Most of the problems we face as a nation is because we are seemingly raising generations of kids who are increasingly more and more out of touch with their own emotions as well as those of their peers. We live in a world dominated by corporations and driven by technology and machines, and it just seems to get easier and easier for people to feel less and less _valued_ as human beings, and to completely disregard the humanity of others.

Maybe a TV show isn't going to be the answer to all of our problems, but the kind of dialog that was initiated by Fred Rogers on his show seems like it would have been a good place to start. Where will we start now?


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

Just thought I would share a couple of my live clips here, if anyone was interested in checking them out: 

Live in Philly: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XssenceKroI 


Live in Boston: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXbM3tFoZuY


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yogi and Boo Boo in Jellystoned...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 22, 2008)

big emo dork in wayback machine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQnwh6wjC_w


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 22, 2008)

This may be "low-brow" to some people... and I'm not really a fan of the other videos, such as Happy Tree Friends and stuff. But this video makes me laugh every time.

I'm going to kill you...


----------



## garbled (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a two parter made by some young guys here in dublin about a kid whos born a cartoon character very funny 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIv7poWJFU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaXVyDKLOiM


----------



## jeff7005 (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/isaachayes-shaft


----------



## jeff7005 (Aug 22, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZzBrxj-Gjo


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

the shoe fairy


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Sesame Street: Unnecessary Censorship.
> 
> Hold onto your F&*king hat. I was crying and holding my sides.



That was HILARIOUS!!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Just about the funniest thing, ever!
Doop!(watch it and you'll understand :happy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzQUtElQXX0


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 24, 2008)

George Costanza lip synching to the words of Dr. Martin Luther King may not sway too many people, but the sentiment overall is a good one. Here's Dave Stewart's American Prayer video for Barack Obama.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 29, 2008)

Orlando

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVCO_F0fUas


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Aug 29, 2008)

F.A.Q. for the D.O.D.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 8, 2008)

That creepy Six Flags dancing old guy. I just cannot get enough of him and that fucking song.

Also, new Neil Patrick Harris exercising his lungs as the Shoe Fairy. Must. Have. Wet Mop Shoes. What can't NPH do? Let's get to work on cancer, explosive flatulence and that pesky war thing, Neil.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 9, 2008)

I love me some NPH after watching Dr Horrible and the Shoe Fairy...I totally want to be his "Fag Hag". I have all of you here to thank for it, too. Please accept these lacy curtains as my gift to you, and imagine that they're gently wafting. 
View attachment 49390


And lest I forget...

I love this version of Girls Just Want to Have Fun.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 9, 2008)

well, since I hit the back button once too often and have two posts anyway....Elmo's Hot!


----------



## Red (Sep 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> well, since I hit the back button once too often and have two posts anyway....Elmo's Hot!



Wow, that is both scary and funny. Mostly scary though.


----------



## Red (Sep 10, 2008)

Super Mario saves the princess.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 10, 2008)

This guy can really multi-task!


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 10, 2008)

Something I just discovered. The *Rolling Stones* did a *Rice Crispies* jingle. 

Damn, they sold out before they even had a chance to say "We'll never sell out!". This Stones song very well may be what inspired The Who to release their album called "The Who Sell Out" with the cover that parodies them selling baked beans and whatnot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZBmhEMFdl0


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 12, 2008)

Tom Lehrer - "So Long Mom". A Cold War tune to be sure, but given recent global events, it all comes back around.

Lots of related songs by him. Just an all around intelligent, fascinatingly funny songwriter. Thank you Dr. Demento for turning me on to him.

He reminds me of the warden in Shawshank Redemption. Must be the glasses.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 19, 2008)

Hard to top Tom Lehrer, but here's one I enjoyed...

The Trons!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 23, 2008)

White Gold : "Tame the White Tiger"

I don't know if it's a real band.
I don't know if it's a cleverly-created viral video for the Dairy Council.

All I know is: I CAN'T STOP LISTENING AND GROOVING TO IT!

Feel the clawwws, baby!

Note: The singer is NOT Hugh Laurie, though it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 24, 2008)

Grim Grinning Ghosts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNIPf82BJ54


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Y50hMT8ss


Bad Karma on the Kippur is a MUST SEE!!!!!!

even funnier - i am related to "The Scalper" ....


----------



## Mathias (Sep 29, 2008)

The Dark Knight done Halo 3 style.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USHc6med-Mk


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 29, 2008)

5 Voiceover Guys In a Limo. In memory of the late, great Don La Fontaine. 

And in a similar vein, the infamous Hal Douglas in the Comedian movie trailer. Classic.

And, in a somewhat similar but entirely relevant vein, a sub-inferior vena cava, if you will, the entry in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy for "Movie Trailers."


----------



## Red (Oct 2, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zvul3DC4l4E

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7-ZnPE3G_YY




Scrumpy, I'm still well jealous of you!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 10, 2008)

Michael Bay - EXPLOSIONS!

Courtesy of Robot Chicken.


----------



## Kacki (Oct 10, 2008)

Everytime I'm in need of a laugh, this cheers me up!
Coop Prix


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 12, 2008)

Tommy Emmanuel plays _The Hunt_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOp6j1_sn-g

Holy crap...


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2008)

The Piano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr64NI33qUo

An animated short set to a beautiful piece of music.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> The Piano
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr64NI33qUo
> 
> An animated short set to a beautiful piece of music.



That is wonderful, Blackjack. Thanks!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> The Piano
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr64NI33qUo
> 
> An animated short set to a beautiful piece of music.


That was lovely, Beej, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> That is wonderful, Blackjack. Thanks!





Carrie said:


> That was lovely, Beej, thank you for posting it.



I came across it earlier tonight. It's sometimes really amazing what comes up when you search for random, simple things.


Here's another clip- extremely well-known and all that, but it's still real nice and I love the song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRsJlAJvOSM


----------



## Carrie (Oct 12, 2008)

That one is every bit as sad and beautiful as it was when it was first broadcast. Nice that some things hold up so well to time.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, one more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5Ilq3kFxek

A touching story of one who strives and is ultimately defeated.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 14, 2008)

And here I am with another silly video of wrestling clips set to some great music:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=85yp9zT9y2M


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 15, 2008)

"Deep House Dish" from SNL. Get it while it's not copyright infringed.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 17, 2008)

The best scene from LOST.

Or, a video with just the song.

Or, a lower-quality version of the song that has the lyrics.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 18, 2008)

Watch at your own risk

If you make it through to the end, I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 19, 2008)

*Oceansize - The Frame*

Beautiful song.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 20, 2008)

Morgan Freeman has a good voice, even if it was from a 70s kid's show.

Check out some other tidbits I was completely unaware of: Tom Lehrer (of Dr. Demento fame) did a number of skits for The Electric Company. The LY Song is my favorite.


----------



## mango (Oct 20, 2008)

*Electric Company Theme (Season 6)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFYMijdQ_sA


Classic Sesame Street

Pinball Number Count (Compilation) by The Pointer Sisters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgocE-JfWFI*


----------



## kayrae (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UswHOV1kLeM


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 23, 2008)

Haunting Melody from my Youth


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2008)

I just CAN'T. STOP. LAUGHING.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9yhw1CGFmc

album changed my life when i was but a lad


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2008)

The problem with a thread like this that is so long.. you've no idea if the link I'm about to post ... is already here... but.. 

What are you doing here?


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 24, 2008)

If this has already been up, my apologies. But it KILLED me. Haha.


Office Linebacker


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so white and nerdy, I JUST now know about this lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw&NR=1


Gena (who thought she didn't like most hip-hop until now!)
.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2008)

This video just kicks ass. It's Pink Floyd performing "Time" live in '94. Sans Waters, unfortunately, but really awesome still.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 25, 2008)

the best hahah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKsd8z6scw&feature=related


----------



## QueenB (Oct 25, 2008)

oh wait, and this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYyD55elKJA&feature=related

i love that rube goldberg shit :happy:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 25, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9yhw1CGFmc
> 
> album changed my life when i was but a lad


This is what I call an Intimacy from A to Z album; the whole thing covers foreplay to afterglow cuddle. Haunting.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted here-with Halloweed right around the corner, I thought it was cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WpD7i4RxnY


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2008)

But what about Root Beer and Candy Corn?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2008)

Vader feels blue

It's so utterly absurd... I can't stop giggling at it.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminds me of this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5blbv4WFriM


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 28, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Vader feels blue
> 
> It's so utterly absurd... I can't stop giggling at it.





Chimpi said:


> Reminds me of this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5blbv4WFriM



Those are both fantastic! Have to spread rep, but out of rep. LoL


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faUuwRDRrqA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArbARCeam3I

Freddie Mercury was such an outstanding showman and an exceptional singer.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 29, 2008)

For those of you that don't think Excel is cool.


There are a bunch of us in SPREADSHEET HELL at work right now so this was a wicked little diversion.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2008)

Soda, keyboard, you know the drill


----------



## Carrie (Nov 1, 2008)

I love Super Troopers.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> I'm so white and nerdy, I JUST now know about this lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw&NR=1
> 
> ...



I can't just listen to his music but his videos are a crack up!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 4, 2008)

A little something I like to call: Anything can be funny when shown to the tune of "Yakety Sax".

I will warn you, the video does go a bit WTF near the middle, and yes this is an actual commercial from the folks who made a video about the Smurf village being bombed.

And if you find yourself laughing hysterically, that moist feeling you get is God pissing on your soul. You're welcome.


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 4, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=X96EGy7XXOY

Sibling rivalry. Young brother tries to kill older brother with a digger.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 4, 2008)

Kitty just visited Hyde Park.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwY0_SYNvoQ&feature=related


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 8, 2008)

fuckin' lol'd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ-5Mg_12zo


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> fuckin' lol'd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ-5Mg_12zo



Megaman fuck yea 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1JynBEX_kg8&feature=related

I love this lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 10, 2008)

Some amazing video of cephalopod camouflage:

Octopi (and a cuttlefish). The last part has to be seen to be believed.

Cuttlefish "Cloaking Device"


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 11, 2008)

This never gets old to me...ever.


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 11, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> This never gets old to me...ever.



One of the greatest videos of my childhood! Paul's reactions are priceless and Chevy always makes me laugh. Thanks for the memories JoyJoy!


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 12, 2008)

Would you like to see what happens when you breed a lion and a tiger?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD6vpheUoPE


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 12, 2008)

I give you...Old Greg.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUSvXzYnQZM


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 12, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> I give you...Old Greg.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUSvXzYnQZM


I have a love/hate relationship with Old Greg. On one hand, he fascinates me, on the other, he makes me want to sleep with the light on and a baseball bat under my pillow.


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 12, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Old Greg. On one hand, he fascinates me, on the other, he makes me want to sleep with the light on and a baseball bat under my pillow.



haha he just wants to be loved.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 12, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ6yoAxh5hA

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3XDjXCAAMmQ

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8QDRFFBCNzY

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XPflLe-1hWE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HWv8ToAO2gU

WATCH THESE IN ORDER. YOU WILL BUST A GUT LAUGHING. SERIOUSLY. lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 13, 2008)

National Geographic: 30 Giant Japanese Hornets decimate 30,000 European honeybees. Apparently the hornets are pretty bad for people in Japan, almost 2 dozen deaths a year (mostly allergic reactions).

Interesting side note: The Japanese honeybee (also video) has evolved a defense against these hornets: They engulf the scout hornet in a ball and then vibrate their wing muscles to heat the wasp to 47 °C (117 °F). This effectively kills the wasp as the bees can tolerate slightly higher temperatures than the hornets.

Moral of the story: European honeybees should stay the HELL out of Japan.

Also, being a bug geek from way back, first thing I thought of when seeing the video was:
*THIS IS HYMENOPTERAAA!!!* 

View attachment this-is-sparta_5_imagenGrande.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Nov 13, 2008)

http://video.ted.com/talks/podcast/UrsusWehrli_2006_480.mp4

not technically youtube but yeah.

this had me laughing endlessly. as both an art lover and someone with obsessive compulsive disorder .. incredibly entertaining.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 14, 2008)

hahaha. this doesn't get old.
let's do the fork in the garbage disposal!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 14, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ6yoAxh5hA
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3XDjXCAAMmQ
> 
> ...



Heh, I forgot the last one, sorry folks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWv8ToAO2gU&feature=related

And for more Power Ranger parody:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEwZrU_FnK4&feature=related


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 20, 2008)

Low Strung Cellos performs "Witchy Woman"

They became most popular for this (albeit slightly off-key) cover of "Don't Stop Believin'"

Their CD is just amazing, and it's affordable online.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 21, 2008)

Lasse Gjertsen, an animator from Norway, made a series of stop-motion music videos for YouTube and gained a fair amount of popularity.

This is his most popular video: Amateur. Hyperactive is another one, and is in more of a beatbox style.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsMjTTFRHdY&fmt=18

no one music thread can contain this!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 26, 2008)

Do the evolution. 

My favourite music video and one of my favourite songs. *shrug*


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOf4SktPDak

I never realized just how awesome Vangelis is until I listened to this.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 28, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Do the evolution.
> 
> My favourite music video and one of my favourite songs. *shrug*


Great video from Todd McFarlane. He also directed this one from Disturbed.


----------



## nerdcore (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f6V2LefAi4

The poem Why
It is Bob Flanagan's explanation on why he embraces the S & M fetish.

I don't usually dig poetry but I had to read this for a Soc. of Sex class and it floored me.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 5, 2008)

*Bowser's Minions*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOcixShtD5o


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2008)

Funniest commercial I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 6, 2008)

The funniest moment in _Buffy_ or _Angel_ history.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 9, 2008)

Andy Samberg is killing me these days. SO funny.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2008)

Even a year later this is still awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls7yJmxAF9Y


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 13, 2008)

John Pinette

The guy has me in TEARS I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjDhldyueUo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSZ-b1opcv0


I have a date with Magic Man on Tuesday night.....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm Sorry.
This IS a Truely Random Link.
And For Some Reason, Whenever I see it? I ALWAYS wind up laughing.

..Maybe because I it Fails So hard?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3d-Kii4G_k


----------



## Beckoo (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0gb9v4LI4o


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2008)

This video made me laugh. Hard.

Really, it's the simple, absurd things that can do it sometimes.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 21, 2008)

One for you Sealab fans-

I found this video on YouTube of Ellis Henican (Stormy) pwning Bill O'Reilly on his own show.

It's just so great to close your eyes and visualize Stormy on the Factor owning this guy. I love it, I laughed so friggin' hard.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 31, 2008)

Only because this is exactly what its like in a college bathroom.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07GXQ-SP14E


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 2, 2009)

Almost sorta makes me proud to be an old white guy.  :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWiXy55OHyY


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 2, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Almost sorta makes me proud to be an old white guy.  :happy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWiXy55OHyY


While I give him props for being on key, I believe I wasn't told it would be a musical number.

I offer this as a foil to what women really dream about having at home.


----------



## mango (Jan 7, 2009)

*http://www.cutethingsfallingasleep.org/

All together now...


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW...*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 7, 2009)

Is this the real reason there are so many Australian Jews?  :doh: 

http://www.toilette-humor.com/christmas/christmas_kangaroo/index.shtml


----------



## DjfunkmasterG (Jan 7, 2009)

Tina said:


> And as a zombie movie fan, I love this awful little flick.




Well if you're a zombie movie fan, try this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwiiMgEo7go


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

My sweetheart linked me this. Disturbing but funny. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4gqQQ2qTiY

Flodhestepik means hippopotamus dick in Danish. :/


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

My brother linked this to me on msn kinda amusing but the ghosts are so damn cute 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tXsO35TQ-0&feature=channel


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 28, 2009)

Can I get a napkin please food court musical (yeah, it's been around quite a bit.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkYZ6rbPU2M&feature=related


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 30, 2009)

But first...THE WHORES!"

Dedicated to Exxon's record profits reported today


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 30, 2009)

this one cracks me up no matter what...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbMFNCJ3eGQ&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Jan 31, 2009)

*One of my favs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSYMQ38SihA&feature=related* 

View attachment speedy_gonzales.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2009)

Eep opp ork ah-ah


----------



## mango (Feb 5, 2009)

*Hey Kitty by Racey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAhuwfaU4vs\


It's the original version of this song. 
Just found this out today.

*


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2009)

This vid totally cracks me up.

David after dentist

It's apparently become a rather viral vid... the poor kid had to get an anasthetic during his dental surgery and afterwards he's hilariously out of it.

"...is this real life? okay, now i have... TWO fingers."


----------



## mango (Feb 6, 2009)

*The inevitable....

Bill O'Reilly vs Christian Bale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW7bPzwNRrk


*


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 7, 2009)

Jermaine Clement at Outback, I giggled beyond hard.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVYn5drS6H8​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 9, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> This vid totally cracks me up.
> 
> David after dentist
> 
> ...


OMG I was in tears laughing. My oldest was under once and was not nearly as hilarious but I saw so many similarities.

Favorite line: "Is this going to be forever?"


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Feb 13, 2009)

*To all the ladies and hopeless romantics, may this day be as special as each and everyone of you are.

Happy Valentine's Day!

I leave you with BJ Thomas....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ama_t7JZx40&feature=related*


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't remember if I posted this here on Dims... Just something that's been around for a while I watched again the other day (and happened to find on YouTube...) It's a Star Wars parody called "Thumb Wars". It's a half hours worth of giggles...


Thumb Wars Part 1-2

Thumb Wars Part 2-2


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 19, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I don't remember if I posted this here on Dims... Just something that's been around for a while I watched again the other day (and happened to find on YouTube...) It's a Star Wars parody called "Thumb Wars". It's a half hours worth of giggles...
> 
> 
> Thumb Wars Part 1-2
> ...



Thumb times I worry about Junior, Stan. She nose how thumb this is, right?


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 19, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Thumb times I worry about Junior, Stan. She nose how thumb this is, right?



The reason this parody came back to mind is because Junior and I watched this video which I have on DVD (and the Thumbtanic video...). To the chagrin of her mother, Junior appears to have the same wacky sense of humour that I have and laughed her head off on the "spin the planet" part of Thumb Wars... She also thought the really bad singing in Thumbtanic was hilarious.

Thumbtimes there are things daddy nose best... 


Here's another one... *Thumbtanic*

Thumbtanic Pt. 1-3

Thumbtanic Pt. 2-3

Thumbtanic Pt. 3-3

BTW... The character "Jake" appears to be somewhat of a FA in this movie...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, Stan! You're not that big a thumb-ass at all. :happy:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

This breaks my heart, but at least these 90 dogs are now saved from suffering. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhbp7Jz0lmo


----------



## Tania (Feb 19, 2009)

Since I'm foaming over the Fair:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPHbVY-Kq_A (The photo of the girls nomming on Bel-Gem waffles is my current desktop, LOL.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glDWWSj6HiY

If I could zip back in time to any year, any place...it would be the 64 or 65 WF season, at Flushing Meadows. It makes me sad that the great Disney/WED attractions that debuted there are now mere shadows of their former selves.


----------



## frankman (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NI6iu7e91Y

The best fight sequence ever. It's bizarre, stupid, there's synchronized shirtlessness, a very funky looking useless knife, there's a chick with her arm in a cast. And when all that is said and done, there are some less than snappy comments.

Sorely overlooked by the academy...

And for those of you wondering: yes, he ripped the bit of shirt off with his fist. His FIST.


----------



## mango (Feb 26, 2009)

*Classic segments of the original Tom Green Show

Slutmobile
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLMBtvkA7aQ

Tiger Zebra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPGW2wZkNBs

Drink Responsibly (WARNING: contains vomiting)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGpxEp41zOI


*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 27, 2009)

Origin of the Grammar Nazi


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjWtRYaxmWM


all i have to say is that if u need a really good cry.. watch this..

its good cry .. not bad cry!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhfl4mFH1No&feature=channel


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Proof that Punkin does listen to other genre of music besides Country. This is one of my favorite pieces of instrumental music, ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZwsuN8vb7g


----------



## Red (Mar 2, 2009)

Make sure you use headphones or it wont work. Also I think it freezes a few seconds in, just hit play and it will work.




http://ccgi.bluerabbit.plus.com/virtualbarbershop/

ETA: sorry, totally not Youtube but still fun!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2009)

IM GUNNA WEAR YOUR PURSE AS A HAT!


----------



## Red (Mar 2, 2009)

BBC Radio 4 Advert


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 2, 2009)

Red said:


> Make sure you use headphones or it wont work. Also I think it freezes a few seconds in, just hit play and it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was awesome! lol


----------



## kayrae (Mar 9, 2009)

This is awesome. i actually started giggling at one point because I got all ticklish!



Red said:


> Make sure you use headphones or it wont work. Also I think it freezes a few seconds in, just hit play and it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 9, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Proof that Punkin does listen to other genre of music besides Country. This is one of my favorite pieces of instrumental music, ever!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZwsuN8vb7g



Also a fan of David Lanz, all because of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asWDDLrT_OY&feature=related

I can't stand any other version of Pachelbel's Canon because of this song.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 9, 2009)

If The Watchment were a Saturday morning cartoon, this would be it's theme song.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 9, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Also a fan of David Lanz, all because of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asWDDLrT_OY&feature=related
> 
> I can't stand any other version of Pachelbel's Canon because of this song.


I always thought Rob Paravonian's rant on Pachelbel summed the song up perfectly.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 10, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I always thought Rob Paravonian's rant on Pachelbel summed the song up perfectly.



God I needed that... and God it's so true. I loved the Taco Bell and the I Love the 1790's!


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

It's not... funny really. But I like it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58n1U1J_zzg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 12, 2009)

I took a trip on the "way back" machine this evening. Here are a few tunes I listened to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9kIRhA3tgM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogxTQXAgY3Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJcjrxp1XiM

Enjoy!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mT4jnkPnwE

I got a kick outta watching this contestant on Wheel Of Fortune!


----------



## kayrae (Mar 13, 2009)

That guy really was fun to watch!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Glad you liked it, kayrae. :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcoMzyPVT9M&feature=related funny dog.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 16, 2009)

kayrae said:


> That guy really was fun to watch!



Raymond is my hero.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2009)

"Helpful Bus" (a parody of the popular BangBus porno series)

For people who like everything about porn...except the sex.

"Grape soda and Fritos, bay-bee!"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 17, 2009)

I heard this on my favorite oldies station this evening while driving home. I'd never heard this version of Over The Rainbow before, but fell in love with it. The artist is "IZ". He is Hawaiian. He died in 1997. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D68ymfjpw98&annotation_id=annotation_790015&feature=iv


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 18, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> I heard this on my favorite oldies station this evening while driving home. I'd never heard this version of Over The Rainbow before, but fell in love with it. The artist is "IZ". He is Hawaiian. He died in 1997.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D68ymfjpw98&annotation_id=annotation_790015&feature=iv



Iz was truly amazing. I have most of his music on my i-pod but I'd never seen that vid. Thanks for posting, Punkin. It made me smile.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it was at the end of Finding Forrester. As far as I know, that was IZ's only movie appearance. Reading about him, he was quite the dude.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YrzjrmuaUI


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Iz was truly amazing. I have most of his music on my i-pod but I'd never seen that vid. Thanks for posting, Punkin. It made me smile.



Your welcome! :bow:


----------



## QueenB (Mar 19, 2009)

mama cass singing "dream a little dream of me" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWZfKcYlefE


----------



## protuberance (Mar 19, 2009)

I love Joe Pesci.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 19, 2009)

protuberance said:


> I love Joe Pesci.



Joe Pesci is the man Superb actor, and... erm, well, funny singer.

Oh, well, I'll post this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg9KUiy00&feature=channel_page

I admire Sinatra more than anyone else, but this version, of his beloved standard, is terrific. And Sid... oh, what a waste.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 25, 2009)

LED's and sheep. Is there anything they _can't_ do?!? :doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 25, 2009)

OK the lead-in is a little (lot) tedious and the laughter is distracting (live performance, what you gonna do?) but it's still fun. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HkXmOIwpkQ

*NOT a Rickroll guarantee of originality.* :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> LED's and sheep. Is there anything they _can't_ do?!? :doh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw



How funny!!!! Hubby wanted to copy that to send to friends. While I was watching the video, I was reminded of the first "Babe" movie. Good stuff!!

Thanks!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 26, 2009)

Alan Parsons Project, "Don't Answer Me"

I always find it interesting that music videos aren't ever on the original MTV or VH-1 stations anymore


----------



## furious styles (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWfvsIbLdII

muggerud beating on an sp 1200 back in '92


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 31, 2009)

This pretty much sums up my feelings about Twitter.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/twitter/video/x8puil_twouble-with-twitter-soustitre_creation


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> This pretty much sums up my feelings about Twitter.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...8puil_twouble-with-twitter-soustitre_creation


Not a YouTube link (although yours ROCKED), but this Penny arcade comic sums up my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone who was ever a fan of Dragonball Z will definitely appreciate this.

"Alright, time for us to kill- NAPPA WHERE THE HELL DID YOUR ARMOR GO?"



Bonus: No OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND meme!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2009)

For you fans of the 60's....

http://www.elwp.com/Joe Cocker.html


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 11, 2009)

Apparently this has been around a bit but I just saw it and LOL'd.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83JDXXKzOXg

My fave Gladys quote - "Well, I'm sure that means somethin'."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 15, 2009)

Children exposed to porn may expect sex to be enjoyable


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 15, 2009)

So this diver was like "watch this"
And this octopus was like "ooh, a green and silver fish, lemme grab it"
Then the octopus was like, "oh, fark you, this isn't food"
Then the diver was like, "OK, try this one, picky pete,"
Then the octopus was like, "still not food, asshole"

And then it got weird.


----------



## James (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYJoNf5CnGc

I feel so bad about finding this hilarious... there's so much well meaning size positivity but its so dreadfully awful at the same time...!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess you had to be there? :doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-L...ogle.com/reader/view/&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey7X8TAh2ZY&NR=1


----------



## Rowan (Apr 16, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So this diver was like "watch this"
> And this octopus was like "ooh, a green and silver fish, lemme grab it"
> Then the octopus was like, "oh, fark you, this isn't food"
> Then the diver was like, "OK, try this one, picky pete,"
> ...



Im just laughing at the guy's voice lol


----------



## mango (Apr 16, 2009)

*Radiohead - Paranoid Android (8bit sound)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q746eR-lbYo


*


----------



## Jasminium (Apr 19, 2009)

"We didn't start the flame war" video, set to the tune of "We didn't start the fire" - Billy Joel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sOk...UvPg5URj7sS7e1DOaXyv3J6RvFxi2T6EAP9at8CqG5VkJ


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 19, 2009)

Feeling a little low? Here's a favorite pick-me-up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q3Y0yB0Egc


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 27, 2009)

I love this commercial. So cute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU8D9QugbiM


----------



## Tina (Apr 27, 2009)

Just horrid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3tG1X5ewAg


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 28, 2009)

Tina said:


> Just horrid.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3tG1X5ewAg



Didn't know that the Lawrence Welk show went International. By the way Tina, any translation on the song ?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 28, 2009)

Even flying monkeys like to go to the cinema. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc_SVpeFCBs


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, but there's a severe lack of Whose Line here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvpo24-Nzl4

To those who prefer the UK version, my apologies. I'm just more familiar with the Drew version, so I enjoy it more.


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Didn't know that the Lawrence Welk show went International. By the way Tina, any translation on the song ?



Heh.  I'll have to check and see, Tony. If I find one I'll let you know!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 1, 2009)

More with Vicki and Wicked at the movies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnLj52cfrOM


----------



## Rowan (May 1, 2009)

I found this on Boing Boing....quite neat actually...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## HottiMegan (May 1, 2009)

I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if it's a repeat.. just a cool video of a guy treking across asia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ky6vgQfU24


----------



## Mack27 (May 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctMd0eCQlFc&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5oniErmeuE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgpAlKKftG0


----------



## biodieselman (May 2, 2009)

Do you think this guy *ever* needed training wheels?


----------



## Wild Zero (May 2, 2009)

Hastily made Cleveland Tourism Video

Hastily Made Cleveland Tourism Video: 2nd attempt

Laughing so hard.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj7fT-YXGI4

Norway's entry in the Eurovision 1983. Written by Herodes Falsk, who just so happens to be one of my biggest heroes. But he's not famous for writing Eurovision songs, to make that one clear.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 4, 2009)

Bullshit or Not.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2yVZCVLK3E


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 5, 2009)

I'm a Marvel...and I'm a DC - The Deadpool Edition. They fucking NAIL him.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s283GY4PPs he he cool!


----------



## kathynoon (May 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUt9FtiWiVs

This cracked me up.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 7, 2009)

Jones' Good Ass BBQ and Foot Massage, from the genius who brought you Jones' Big-Ass Truck Rental and Storage.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 7, 2009)

This is an awesome slo-mo wave video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BOhDaJH0m4


----------



## mango (May 7, 2009)

*Probably already posted... but worth a repost.

The spectacular dancing of Todd Rixon (on 'Pot Luck')

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQEEoKgo26M


*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 15, 2009)

9-year-old Japanese kid guitar phenom who originally started out on YouTube in a local video goes on Ellen to reprise his version of "Crazy Train."

Then near the end, it gets very interesting.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 22, 2009)

_"Chk-Chk Boom" shooting witness Clare Werbeloff in YouTube dance remix.._ or _Foul mouthed Aussie finds online fame_
Original: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjkQSREjxH0&feature=player_embedded
Remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDt4q2cDRlQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 22, 2009)

A little Beaker and Beethoven for your Friday, ya blokes.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2009)

Admiral, sir, you are in good form today! I L-O-V-E Beaker!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 22, 2009)

Here is a random video a friend of mine sent me...

She is a sand artist named Ilana Yahav, this work is called "You've got a friend" - 2009 Sand Fantasy. Her other works that you will find along with this one on YouTube are also pretty cool!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 23, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is a random video a friend of mine sent me...
> 
> She is a sand artist named Ilana Yahav, this work is called "You've got a friend" - 2009 Sand Fantasy. Her other works that you will find along with this one on YouTube are also pretty cool!



SO Beautiful, Stan! OutSANDing, really. :doh: I owe you many grains of reppage. What are you and the family dune this weekend, btw?


----------



## stan_der_man (May 23, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> SO Beautiful, Stan! OutSANDing, really. :doh: I owe you many grains of reppage. What are you and the family dune this weekend, btw?



For this weekend it will be the usual SoCal sand, surf and sun... actually where we live mostly sand and sun...


----------



## James (May 23, 2009)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkPL6p1OeVQ*


----------



## george83 (May 24, 2009)

She Sells Sanctuary butchered by me and my mate Joe.

A video clip of me and my mate from last night, just noting that I was very drunk on Jack Daniels lol.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 24, 2009)

Rap Chop, starring Vince.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 24, 2009)

Kinda cool if you can keep from _overthinking_ it, LOL. 

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=97120287400&h=JBABj&u=tBxKa&ref=mf


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 24, 2009)

I love this song right now:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jja7m6gp8zc

Pop music today is nothing compared to this!


----------



## disaster117 (May 25, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else has posted this, but right now I love this man: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw

Also, Show Me Your Genitals is good. =)


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 25, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> I don't know if anyone else has posted this, but right now I love this man:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw
> 
> Also, Show Me Your Genitals is good. =)



I'm obsessed.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 30, 2009)

Planet of the Apes: We Will Rock You.

Bloody brilliant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUk84bKUDI0


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 30, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> I don't know if anyone else has posted this, but right now I love this man:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw
> 
> Also, Show Me Your Genitals is good. =)



I am a big fan of Stay-At-Home Dad


----------



## Captain Save (May 30, 2009)

A colleague at work put me on to this video; it puts a certain muppet twosome in a whole new light!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOn1htjSZic


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2009)

*Ride Like the Wind by Christopher Cross as sung by dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP_8LJwjG1k


*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 4, 2009)

Youtube is down for me right now, but my brother sent this to me yesterday. I will never listen to the song the same way again.

Total Eclipse of the Heart - Literal Translation


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 4, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Youtube is down for me right now, but my brother sent this to me yesterday. I will never listen to the song the same way again.
> 
> Total Eclipse of the Heart - Literal Translation


Jim Steinman tells you to go fark yourself 

Hilarious video, though. This was the first song I slow-danced to. Then the Velociraptors descended upon the gym.

Good times.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 4, 2009)

This isn't on YouTube, but it's still hilarious (and SFW): what Joe Cocker is really singing. Via BoingBoing.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Youtube is down for me right now, but my brother sent this to me yesterday. I will never listen to the song the same way again.
> 
> Total Eclipse of the Heart - Literal Translation



OMG--- Friggin' Hilarious!



StarWitness said:


> This isn't on YouTube, but it's still hilarious (and SFW): what Joe Cocker is really singing. Via BoingBoing.



hahahahaha


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 4, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Jim Steinman tells you to go fark yourself
> 
> Hilarious video, though. This was the first song I slow-danced to. Then the Velociraptors descended upon the gym.
> 
> Good times.



Any dance that involves Velociraptors goes down as the best dance in history. Oh, and pseudo-rep for quoting Plain, Simple Garak. I gotta spread some rep.


----------



## Chef (Jun 4, 2009)

I searched the thread.. I know I've seen it here so this may be a repeat but...

Robot Chicken Star Wars


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

love this one!




Chef said:


> I searched the thread.. I know I've seen it here so this may be a repeat but...
> 
> Robot Chicken Star Wars


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 5, 2009)

Twitter Tracker on Conan

http://www.hulu.com/watch/75638/the-tonight-show-with-conan-obrien-twitter-tracker


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 6, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Twitter Tracker on Conan
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/75638/the-tonight-show-with-conan-obrien-twitter-tracker


That was unfortunately about 4:05 too long.

Twitter is annoying and self-absorbed. Welcome to a year ago, Conan.

Didn't this dude used to write for The Simpsons? Christ. :doh:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 6, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> That was unfortunately about 4:05 too long.
> 
> Twitter is annoying and self-absorbed. Welcome to a year ago, Conan.
> 
> Didn't this dude used to write for The Simpsons? Christ. :doh:



Well, I get you but Coco's mojo is still clearly tuned mainly for insomniacs, drunks and stoners. Hopefully he'll be able to recalibrate for people who are just a little sleepy in time? 

My puzzlement with Twitter is that it's still growing as fast as it is . Are we really _that_ vapid and voyeuristic? Hopefully it will fade in the stretch. If not men like you and I are screwed, Snackie. It takes us 140 characters just to warm up.  I see Twitter as another artifact of the burgeoning Global Viagra Village. No time for foreplay or niceties, just hit'n'split.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 6, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, I get you but Coco's mojo is still clearly tuned mainly for insomniacs, drunks and stoners. Hopefully he'll be able to recalibrate for people who are just a little sleepy in time?


On reconsideration, please note I wasn't attacking your choice of post; there are a great many people who loves them some Coco, I just found his move to the Tonight Show a little...forced. He has to be one of the better comedy writers for television, so one would assume he could have assembled much better lineups and guests given the advanced notice. If all he's going to regurgitate is the same tired Leno schtick, it's better to let TTS die a quiet death and move on to something else.



> My puzzlement with Twitter is that it's still growing as fast as it is . Are we really _that_ vapid and voyeuristic? Hopefully it will fade in the stretch. If not men like you and I are screwed, Snackie. It takes us 140 characters just to warm up.  I see Twitter as another artifact of the burgeoning Global Viagra Village. No time for foreplay or niceties, just hit'n'split.


That was my exact sentiment - I'm too fucking VERBOSE for Twitter. I can't give a 2-sentence answer without a paragraph of backstory.

You are right, it's the instant fulfillment and self-indulgence of a blog with the fast-paced, instantly-notifiable nature of today's internet/chat craze. It amazes me with just the people who have the Facebook app on their cell phones, doing the equivalent of a twit every other hour. I always go back to the classic Penny Arcade comic, in that eventually we're going to be Tweeting our BMs and restaurant pics as if it carries some cosmic significance to the rest of our 'fans'.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81eSIwsLcWg

I'm in a mellow mood this evening.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 8, 2009)

I have nothing but respect for Neil Patrick Harris. Being just about the only guy I would mancrush on, he certainly knocks this one in the hole with this partially improv number from the closing credits of the Tony Awards. 

When I try to think of the absolute gayness of that number, the closest thing I can come up with is placing Elton John in a supercollider and launching him at near relativistic speeds into an equally accelerated Richard Simmons. Their collision would result in the most fashion-sensible of new subatomic particles, the fabulotron.


----------



## James (Jun 8, 2009)

this has made my day.... Virg Bernero YOU ARE THE MAN!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-nLS6FJtSM


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iIBwC1KJek


I hope nobody comes in here and says this is hot. Quite the trunk show.


----------



## kayrae (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so cold. I'm so cold. I'm so cold. I'm so cold.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocif0HitnOQ


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2009)

I greatly admire a lot of the College Humor work.
*We Didn't Start The Flame War* really tickles my fancy.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 10, 2009)

I found this randomly while trying to get mossystate's *guh* elephant fisting video out of my head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyTgQPavij0


----------



## Chef (Jun 10, 2009)

*"You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll kiss three bucks goodbye."*
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...019&ei=njwwSufvCaLaqAPfx7SXCQ&q=hardware+wars

Best scene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0AaOohRAnM


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 19, 2009)

Prepare yourself...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9Wu2kWwSY


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 19, 2009)

?.........


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 19, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> ?.........



I'm confused at your confusion? Did you watch the video?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes. (With the sound off, tho. I don't have sound on my computer.)

Many alarming statistics, many questions but no answers. The most comforting thing is that many of those statistics will be obsolete in a couple years!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just so you know, there is a thread around here where you can post random youtube links.. I suggest you post in that as opposed to posting many, many threads with various links. Just a thought.


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Just so you know, there is a thread around here where you can post random youtube links.. I suggest you post in that as opposed to posting many, many threads with various links. Just a thought.



Whoops, sorry about that. I was unaware of the existence of said youtube thread. Didn't mean to upset anyone of violate any protocols.


----------



## Risible (Jun 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Just so you know, there is a thread around here where you can post random youtube links.. I suggest you post in that as opposed to posting many, many threads with various links. Just a thought.



Ah, I forgot about that thread. I'm just going to merge this thread with it - thanks thatgirl!


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 20, 2009)

Risible said:


> Ah, I forgot about that thread. I'm just going to merge this thread with it - thanks thatgirl!



Again, sorry to post many new threads with youtube links, didn't know that would be such a big faux pas. Just so you know I have several other threads I've started over the past week with youtube links if you wanna merge them here as well. 

They are as follows:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60477

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60389

thanks,

s.aka


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 20, 2009)

Risible said:


> Ah, I forgot about that thread. I'm just going to merge this thread with it - thanks thatgirl!



You're welcome!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 20, 2009)

If you don't get the Sundance channel I strongly suggest you check out any of the Green Porno vids on YouTube. Isabella Rossellini is outstanding! Here's just one fave example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BckqviVaWl0


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 21, 2009)

SF for rabbits.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 22, 2009)

The Guido Fan Club


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2009)

The Evolution of Dance


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Jun 27, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> The Evolution of Dance



*Gotta admit, I had to watch this one twice!* 

View attachment 19557.gif


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey, that guy was a pretty good dancer!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2009)

Outstanding acapella performance of Toto's "Africa". It's pretty amazing- even if you don't like the song, watch the first couple minutes before they get into it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! What a fantastic chorus! Thanks for reminding me of one of my favorite songs that I'd almost forgotten.

From that link, I spied a group and a particular song that brought back some teen memories. This particular group was very popular amongst the hard rock group at that time in my life. I remember going to a concert at the local High School to hear a touring show band. They were pretty good, so the crowd kept yelling out..."Know any Deep Purple songs?" Of course, they didn't and the band kinda got upset because the crowd kept asking for Deep Purple. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jp3de50_d8&feature=related


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 2, 2009)

Early Jim Henson stuff from the 50s. Pretty funny.

http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Wilkins_Coffee


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 2, 2009)

Just give it a minute and you won't regret it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mVpGmoES3w


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2009)

My hubby insisted I listen to this - it's called "Extraordinary Pantene Commercial". This was really good, even if the story is made up - it was good. This may have been posted in here already, but it is good enough to post again! Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um9KsrH377A


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi everybody!

I'm not sure whether I posted this in the right board, but here goes.

I found a nice clip on Youtube that I saw on tv months ago. It was a Dutch commercial to encourage recycling. (This is the first time I insert a link, hope it works):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkDO1HpHnmw

I wish I was that guy...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 9, 2009)

Train vs. Tornado


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 9, 2009)

Funny take on the Good Samaritan... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS_Uvg56U_o&fmt=18


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 9, 2009)

Well if Mitchell and Webb is your cuppa?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9al-mpqXjc&NR=1

A little sophisticated for my tastes, butt...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw this today and thought if was pretty funny and the song brings me back too, I used to know all the words.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZcik-iilMY


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 10, 2009)

A funny commercial:

http://s704.photobucket.com/albums/ww41/jtaparker/?action=view&current=StuffedAnimals.flv


----------



## italianmike21 (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-cxitNqSnU
she needs a new pair of shoes, and you gotta love the newscaster's reaction lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2009)

A tune from one of my favorite movies: You've Got Mail. I always tear up when I hear this song in the movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ7YTU8hS-A


----------



## mejix (Jul 13, 2009)

total eclipse of the heart (the literal video version)


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

This is pretty funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izet8zN1vmE


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 19, 2009)

This is freaky cool!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pyvSyqewPk&NR=1


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 19, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> This is pretty funny
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izet8zN1vmE



Dood, that was hilarious!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you what may very well be the most awesome movie trailer in the history of carbon-based life forms.

_TRUCK TURNER- makin' a healthy livin', by makin' livin' UNhealthy for cats who skip bail._


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 20, 2009)

Daydream Believer: Literal Video Version


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 20, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you what may very well be the most awesome movie trailer in the history of carbon-based life forms.
> 
> _TRUCK TURNER- makin' a healthy livin', by makin' livin' UNhealthy for cats who skip bail._



That is sooooooooo badass! Who needs flowers when you've got beer! Plus Nichelle Nichols as some sort of mean-ass pimpette, what more do you need? I just added this to my Netflix queue!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> That is sooooooooo badass! Who needs flowers when you've got beer! Plus Nichelle Nichols as some sort of mean-ass pimpette, what more do you need? I just added this to my Netflix queue!



You and probably about 80 people on Fark, myself included. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, for your evening listening pleasure, I give you this lovely piece of music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5dhyiqhR7Y


----------



## kayrae (Jul 21, 2009)

I love the Phantom of the Opera!!!!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jul 21, 2009)

If this was posted already, I'm sorry, but I got a kick out of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN75im_us4k


And on a different note, a particularly nice track from Hendrix's Woodstock set, "Villanova Junction".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWYgP7rbRa0


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 21, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, for your evening listening pleasure, I give you this lovely piece of music:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5dhyiqhR7Y



This is my favorite version of this song ever done, period. There is no better phantom than Michael Crawford. Sarah Brightman, eh, can't get into as much, even though I know she's good.


----------



## Tania (Jul 21, 2009)

Lolz: Buzz Aldrin coaches Buzz Lightyear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PsOB3flufQ


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 21, 2009)

This is one of those childhood memories that I kinda forgot about, until I was conveniently reminded of it on, of all things, Babylon 5. We had this on tape, and frankly, there's no funnier cartoon made to date.

Duck Amuck


----------



## Chef (Jul 27, 2009)

My Eyes! Oh God! My Eyes!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2juYsVLra8


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 27, 2009)

Monkeys making love in a tree:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-KhCLb70sM


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 28, 2009)

Chef said:


> My Eyes! Oh God! My Eyes!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2juYsVLra8



Wow, that looks about as exciting as doing laundry.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 28, 2009)

Chef said:


> My Eyes! Oh God! My Eyes!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2juYsVLra8





steve-aka said:


> Wow, that looks about as exciting as doing laundry.



I'd consider seeing it for Christopher Lee.

Although I'd be far more willing if it was MST3K'd or RiffTrax'd.


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 28, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I'd consider seeing it for Christopher Lee.
> 
> Although I'd be far more willing if it was MST3K'd or RiffTrax'd.



Yeah, Christopher Lee is pretty kickass but he looks likes he's just phoning it in here. Probably had some back alimony payments to make or something.

At any rate, maybe we should all get together and do our own riff track?

...Just a thought.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 28, 2009)

For thoes of you who love the show Top Gear. A great James May clip. just wait till 6:16 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM1WSKJ3PJs


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 28, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Yeah, Christopher Lee is pretty kickass but he looks likes he's just phoning it in here. Probably had some back alimony payments to make or something.
> 
> At any rate, maybe we should all get together and do our own riff track?
> 
> ...Just a thought.



Just so everyone's aware, I get to be Servo.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 28, 2009)

For those wanting their kick of Phineas and Ferb Music, I bring you the YouTube P&F channel. This one goes a step further by providing the links to downloadable mp3 rips of the songs.

So fun sitting in the car on the way to daycare rocking out to "In the Mall"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related

From a different world. One of my all-time favorite songs and I do think about my brother everytime I sing along with this song.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 29, 2009)

Hot Tub Time Machine.

Sorry if it's a repost, but this is the pinnacle of human achievement. If it's a joke trailer, I'm throwing myself off a bridge.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 29, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine.
> 
> Sorry if it's a repost, but this is the pinnacle of human achievement. If it's a joke trailer, I'm throwing myself off a bridge.



Shit, I want to see this SO BAD.

(When it comes out on DVD.)


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, two things: I love British humor, especially when it pokes fun at Christianity. Now you have been warned!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY4p...aham-to-kill-his-son/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## comaseason (Jul 29, 2009)

debz-aka said:


> Okay, two things: I love British humor, especially when it pokes fun at Christianity. Now you have been warned!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY4p...aham-to-kill-his-son/&feature=player_embedded



Love it! "No Lord, I am your bitch." I lol'd sparkling water out my nose. :bow:


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 29, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine.
> 
> Sorry if it's a repost, but this is the pinnacle of human achievement. If it's a joke trailer, I'm throwing myself off a bridge.



Don't throw yourself off that bridge yet! According to the IMDB this is an actual movie. Here's the link to prove it: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1231587/

The preview is hilarious, hopefully they didn't show all the best parts in it, though. However, Crispin Glover's in it so I'll probably see it anyway...most likely at a second-run theater so I can at least numb any pain of stupidity by drinking beer whilst viewing it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 30, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Don't throw yourself off that bridge yet! According to the IMDB this is an actual movie. Here's the link to prove it: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1231587/
> 
> The preview is hilarious, hopefully they didn't show all the best parts in it, though. However, Crispin Glover's in it so I'll probably see it anyway...most likely at a second-run theater so I can at least numb any pain of stupidity by drinking beer whilst viewing it.



Ruh-roh, Chevy Chase? :doh: Try thinking of a non-turd he's ever been in.  Just pray he'll be left on the cutting room floor, I suppose.


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 30, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Ruh-roh, Chevy Chase? :doh: Try thinking of a non-turd he's ever been in.  Just pray he'll be left on the cutting room floor, I suppose.



I agree with you in general but _Caddyshack_ is great (although not really because of him - mostly for Bill Murray, Rodney Dangerfield, and especially Ted Knight) and _Vacation_ has a lot of good moments. So, there's some hope...


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2009)

Two words: Wunder Boner
hahahahah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ79pCJBcJ8
sorry if it's been posted before.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 1, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Two words: Wunder Boner
> hahahahah
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ79pCJBcJ8
> sorry if it's been posted before.



Someone showed this to me at work a while back. It's hard (no pun intended) to believe it's a real commercial. Either way it's freakin' funny! The best line: "My wife would like that!"


----------



## Red (Aug 2, 2009)

Rolling Stones Remix




I think I prefer this to the original!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't mess with Charles Nelson Reilly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrGmD2wk8m4


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 4, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Don't mess with Charles Nelson Reilly
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrGmD2wk8m4



That was fucking BRILLIANT! I always knew CNR was awesome but this takes him into Godhood!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2009)

Elvis Presley, June 1977

That voice...still there!


----------



## MatthewB (Aug 8, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Elvis Presley, June 1977
> 
> That voice...still there!


Really? Sounds _barely_ there to me... 

Here's a video I like of Simply Sara; unfortunately, the copyright-hounds at *YouTube* disabled the audio, so you're not able to hear the song, but the footage... well, it may well put a song in your heart. :wubu:


----------



## JaytheFA (Aug 8, 2009)

:eat2: THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA7vXc0UHLI


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 10, 2009)

Adorable kittens!

I especially like the one with the glasses... I could play with him all night long... :wubu:


----------



## Beckoo (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzaoNEG6P4U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNsq01rFaDg

An absolutely beautiful time-lapse video of the night sky, with moonbows and a great rainbow at the end. Enabling high quality is obviously a must, and I highly recommend watching it in fullscreen.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 11, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNsq01rFaDg
> 
> An absolutely beautiful time-lapse video of the night sky, with moonbows and a great rainbow at the end. Enabling high quality is obviously a must, and I highly recommend watching it in fullscreen.



That was featured on the APOD website yesterday. Pretty freakin' amazing video!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 11, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> That was featured on the APOD website yesterday. Pretty freakin' amazing video!



I know, that's where I saw it... it's absolutely amazing. I love what one can see using time-lapse imagery.


----------



## mejix (Aug 16, 2009)

this is a shitty video but i just realized how great this song is:

anywhere i lay my head


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 18, 2009)

Its Never A Bad Time For A Family Guy Clip 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eYSpIz2FjU


----------



## joh (Aug 18, 2009)

Not youtube, but still stunning.


----------



## Beckoo (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_-AAzJV10M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 20, 2009)

How to deal with Freepers, from the only left-handed gay Jew in Congress, Barney Frank.

I keep wondering if he had additional comments for her or whether he just pressed the button to drop her into the vat of hot "mag-ma".


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 21, 2009)

Win.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds7s0ZSl6uQ


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 28, 2009)

Would this be better in the NFL thread?: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VfHnCwLp14


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 29, 2009)

This may be the most amazing video ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-qt5szlQ_U&fmt=22

This makes me happy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2009)

One of my all-time favorite songs by Don McLean. I was reminded of this song when I saw a Starry Starry Night Heart on Facebook.

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 2, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> This may be the most amazing video ever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-qt5szlQ_U&fmt=22
> 
> This makes me happy.


I'm waiting for Guitar Hero - Woodstock with the impossible-to-achieve "Star Spangled Banner" on insane level, the free acid blotter in day-glo colors (for the kiddies) and a special "Trippy effect" when you hit that special kind of Star Power...


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmjbFT4NPjQ


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 4, 2009)

Coolest card trick ever


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 4, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Coolest card trick ever



That was incredible! This dude's manual dexterity is mind-blowing! Thanks for so much for kicking off my weekend with this amazing vid!


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow that is the coolest card trick I have ever seen and to the music too. Thanks for sharing.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Coolest card trick ever


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 4, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Coolest card trick ever





steve-aka said:


> That was incredible! This dude's manual dexterity is mind-blowing! Thanks for so much for kicking off my weekend with this amazing vid!





ssflbelle said:


> Wow that is the coolest card trick I have ever seen and to the music too. Thanks for sharing.



Agreed on all counts. Although there's some of it where a trained eye can see just what he's doing, it's still mindblowing. And the music is perfectly fitting and a damn good song to boot.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 4, 2009)

Lest I forget to bow before the Card Trick Master, allow me to present someone you may know: Ricky Jay. He was the cameraman in Boogie Nights but he's shown his card prowess on many shows from X-Files to Deadwood to appearances on other late night fare.

I highly recommend his videos if you can catch them; they air on occasion on HBO and you can get info on his appearances from his personal website.


----------



## chublover350 (Sep 5, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmjbFT4NPjQ



YES haha spread the magic that is this video, and your welcome for showing u it


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc8tPTVBRSc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2009)

Posting smilies on Facebook reminded me of this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFZ1AyyQd7Y


WARNING: Cutesy stuff!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 11, 2009)

In honor of a friend's dating woes, I present this excellent tidbit of "what should be standard" for all single women:

Amazon Women on the Moon, "Two Forms of ID"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 12, 2009)

*if you lovethe Black Eyed Peas you might like this as much as me..it sincerely brought tears to my eyes.......in a good way
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6518MXL737E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2009)

It has been raining all day here in Texas. I'm loving it. Thought of this song and found it on YouTube. So far I've listened to 2 versions of the song, here's the one I favored:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v36OLccQnTA


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 13, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> It has been raining all day here in Texas. I'm loving it. Thought of this song and found it on YouTube. So far I've listened to 2 versions of the song, here's the one I favored:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v36OLccQnTA



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcds0xLgXA

I don't really get the "wolf" thing in this video. and it's not the best quality sound, but whenever I think about rain, this is the song that comes to mind immediately. Felt like sharing it.


----------



## Kbbig (Sep 13, 2009)

ALAN!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMjsIVX8kWs

And this, although it isn't YouTube. It is my local channel though and I know everyone in the video, so maybe that makes it funnier for me.
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/db866725ff/reporter-counts-to-ten


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 16, 2009)

Monty Python and Star Trek just seem to fit together like tongue-in-cheekov (or wang in Sulu, as the case may be).  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVjkTEIoJc


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2009)

MOMMA NOOOOOO

After I showed her this, I'm confident that my mother is never having another male in the house ever.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 17, 2009)

The Federal Commission of T-Pain finally makes an appearance on Autotune The News.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2009)

Not youtube, but a video, so it works...

I'm not a huge country fan, but I heard this song the other day and loved it! A few glimpses of some cute bbw, and a cute bhm in overalls:

Rockin' the Beer Gut


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 23, 2009)

As a science geek, I've been a fan of Carl Sagan since before I knew I was a geek. He defined scientific curiosity for my generation, and in my mind the world lost one of it's singularly talented intellects with his passing; few before him were capable of such an amazing synthesis of knowledge and foresight to be able to communicate the depth, complexity and wonder of science so smoothly, with or without a Vangelis soundtrack.

A fan composed a very melodic video with the late Dr. Sagan and Stephen Hawking (and our friend, Auto-Tune), in what I found to be an absolutely beautiful piece. I've yet to find a more fitting tribute in song.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 24, 2009)

Snagging a few off Funny or Die:

Lashisse: It's like a penis pump for your eyelashes.

The real healthcare victims...

And my personal favorite: Children.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 24, 2009)

Just sharing a piece of Cirque du Soleil - I haven't experienced them in person, sadly, but from what little I have seen online so far, I am simply amazed by this one (I have the song on my "personal" CD - it's fun to harmonize to, even when I don't know what the words mean).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9LeviW3Qbs


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 26, 2009)

Apparently Beyonce is a bit of a plagiarist. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Be4UjV2jA


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 26, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> As a science geek, I've been a fan of Carl Sagan since before I knew I was a geek. He defined scientific curiosity for my generation, and in my mind the world lost one of it's singularly talented intellects with his passing; few before him were capable of such an amazing synthesis of knowledge and foresight to be able to communicate the depth, complexity and wonder of science so smoothly, with or without a Vangelis soundtrack.
> 
> A fan composed a very melodic video with the late Dr. Sagan and Stephen Hawking (and our friend, Auto-Tune), in what I found to be an absolutely beautiful piece. I've yet to find a more fitting tribute in song.



Dude! This was beautiful! Sagan is one of my idols! Cosmos was first on when I was in high school and I watched it every chance I got. He was truly an inspiring human!

I'd rep you for this but I need to spread some around before I can, so this post will have to suffice instead.

Thanks for posting this link!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 26, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Dude! This was beautiful! Sagan is one of my idols! Cosmos was first on when I was in high school and I watched it every chance I got. He was truly an inspiring human!
> 
> I'd rep you for this but I need to spread some around before I can, so this post will have to suffice instead.
> 
> Thanks for posting this link!



What he said.

I'm watching the series on Netflix, and loving every bit of it. It's excellent.


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 26, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> What he said.
> 
> I'm watching the series on Netflix, and loving every bit of it. It's excellent.



My wife gave me the series on DVD for my birthday a few years back. (Thanks, Debz!) Sometimes when I'm feeling depressed I throw on an episode and bask in Sagan's ultimately positive views on the future of humanity. Works every time to cheer me up!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 27, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> My wife gave me the series on DVD for my birthday a few years back. (Thanks, Debz!) Sometimes when I'm feeling depressed I throw on an episode and bask in Sagan's ultimately positive views on the future of humanity. Works every time to cheer me up!



Sagan's last interview before his death later that year. The thing I have to respect the most about him is that he was in many ways so much better able to approach these difficult topics with passionate skepticism, but not with a finger pointing that declaimed the opposition as foolish or purposely wrong. Some of the hardliners like Dawkins, Hitchens and so forth are so forceful with pushing their agendas. In many cases they have excellent, rational points, but Sagan didn't have the huge need to shock and awe with his ideas, he simply said "here is beauty in the Cosmos, this is what I see and this is how I hope you can learn to love and appreciate it."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd just been thinking 'I need to make some new friends'. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj-ve6Ee_Do&feature=related


----------



## The Surfing Monkey (Sep 28, 2009)

crazy post-it employee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si4uab1GcLo

"Thriller"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMnk7lh9M3o

Chinese Toilet Enema
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51vtQLydDxs

JK Wedding Entrance Dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0


----------



## sirGordy (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a video, created by my brother and I, over a two year stretch. Hope you enjoy.

"All Our Autumns"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSEaX6esemo


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2009)

sirGordy said:


> Here is a video, created by my brother and I, over a two year stretch. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> "All Our Autumns"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSEaX6esemo



Lovely sounding (I've only listened to it while working so far, will watch it later when I get a chance)


----------



## steve-aka (Sep 30, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Sagan's last interview before his death later that year. The thing I have to respect the most about him is that he was in many ways so much better able to approach these difficult topics with passionate skepticism, but not with a finger pointing that declaimed the opposition as foolish or purposely wrong. Some of the hardliners like Dawkins, Hitchens and so forth are so forceful with pushing their agendas. In many cases they have excellent, rational points, but Sagan didn't have the huge need to shock and awe with his ideas, he simply said "here is beauty in the Cosmos, this is what I see and this is how I hope you can learn to love and appreciate it."



This interview is more proof why I respect Carl Sagan so much. I must admit it's nice to see the skeptical hardliners such as Dawkins and Hitchens say the things they do, as it admittedly pleases me to see fundamentalists get hammered, but this tactic really does nothing to actually change people's opinions. Blatant attacks on someone's belief system only puts them into a defensive position thereby making them unlikely to listen to anything said, no matter how ultimately rational. Respectful debate is an artform in dire need of CPR. Sagan, on the other hand, is more than willing to attempt to see the other side, without necessarily weakening or altering his views. He, in fact, makes several excellent points in defense of religion. This is why he was a true gentleman, one worthy of appreciation. Although he may be gone, his inspiration lives on.

Thanks a lot for posting this link, Admiral!


----------



## saucywench (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNVPalNZD_I


----------



## Beckoo (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXF8D_SGP9U


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2009)

It's not YouTube, but I love it.

Angry gamer vs. custom Mario level.

He just gets so hilariously pissed off. Really harsh language throughout, but I was in stitches from laughing.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't think this has been posted (I admittedly didn't check too far back), but here he is, the Hillbilly Ninja:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuigcXvcy1A&feature=PlayList&p=FCC94B67CC0F2FE4&index=0


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 6, 2009)

New Zealand v Aussie kids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT6oZqYij8U&feature=related

Australia - Invade New Zealand Tv Ad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RenRILqwhJs&feature=fvw#watch-main-area


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 6, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> It's not YouTube, but I love it.
> 
> Angry gamer vs. custom Mario level.
> 
> He just gets so hilariously pissed off. Really harsh language throughout, but I was in stitches from laughing.



I was doing okay... and then he kept falling over and over and over at the same spot, and suddenly I couldn't breathe. Those levels were something else!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I was doing okay... and then he kept falling over and over and over at the same spot, and suddenly I couldn't breathe. Those levels were something else!



"HOW- WHAT DO THEY EXPE- WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME?"


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 6, 2009)

Just something fun.

http://vodpod.com/watch/1116988-ray-charles-jerry-lee-lewis-fats-domino


----------



## comaseason (Oct 7, 2009)

I had to watch this again today...multiple times... ahh I love it so....

Shagged by a Rare Parrot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T1vfsHYiKY


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 9, 2009)

This deserves to be somewhere other than Random Youtube Links but discussing it further would probably stretch the bounds of the HP sanctions? Very moving; shattering really. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nktBsI0PYPs


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 10, 2009)

Instant classic, instant STUCK-IN-YOUR-HEAD song, all rolled into one.

Mahna Mahna


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ3D3ULkHyg


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 10, 2009)

My sister showed me this. Hope it hasn't been posted before.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wibQB50IqpI


----------



## furious styles (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epu97rNb9F8

^ i've become moderately obsessed with that song since hearing it on entourage ..


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 18, 2009)

The King's Singers performing "Greensleeves". It's outstanding.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

um ma Oprah swore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMy0ehXMscs

Woodspider
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhI1V79yMNU


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 20, 2009)

Check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8Ev5HgGACg&feature=channel

: -Jim


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2009)

For some strange reason, this little song was going around in my head. I guess my brain thought I needed a laugh. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBTY6oVDmXE&feature=related


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtujdPG3unM


couldn't resist lol


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 21, 2009)

This is _classic_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va8Sh4Agr58&fmt=18


----------



## steve-aka (Oct 22, 2009)

Counting sheep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2009)

*Cat Betrayed Girlfriend
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-vd0s9Da2U&feature=popular

*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 22, 2009)

Got this off Fark today. Without a single curse word, dick or fart joke, Jonathan Winters takes a stick, and makes you laugh your ass off.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 23, 2009)

Have had this song stuck in my head most of the day. I love it. I love WALL-E, so I may be just a little biased. But this song is the main reason WALL-E is one of the few movies I ALWAYS watch all the way through the credits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqbL26IPQ0I


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 24, 2009)

This my you tube page. I vid from the hypnosis event in the NJ BBW Bash...http://www.youtube.com/user/PhatChk


----------



## steve-aka (Oct 24, 2009)

...ironically, it's long.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pq98sZSBtc


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2009)

Calculus, for turn-of-the-millenium nostalgia's sake. Ridiculous, oh-so-cheesy; a brilliant boy band parody that's still fun on its own.


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 25, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Calculus, for turn-of-the-millenium nostalgia's sake. Ridiculous, oh-so-cheesy; a brilliant boy band parody that's still fun on its own.



HA! That's awesome. I was a math minor. Rep sent.


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay not a you tube link but if you are a gamer you'll like this: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/embed/496


----------



## Chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Sure this has been posted before:

Mythbusters - Fun with Gas


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2009)

In before 'old meme is old'.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyzoJ-eqT9o


----------



## Beckoo (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOsgqG5OOlM


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2009)

*Killer Queen - Acapella - Freddie Mercury
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56QJaEbb3_4*


----------



## Astarte (Oct 29, 2009)

Some Finnish music by a group called 22-Pistepirkko:

I'm a Moon Around You

Birdy


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 30, 2009)

I found this today: *A Fat Rant*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUTJQIBI1oA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been in a bit of a funk lately and the blues have really been calling to me. Willie Nelson and Wynton Marsalis at Lincoln Center. "Willie and Wynton combine their unique talents in a blend of jazz, blues and country music which takes in Willie Nelson originals, traditional songs and standards by the likes of Hoagy Carmichael, Jimmy Reed and Duke Ellington."

About 85 min. of sheer genius. :bow::bow::bow:

http://www.classicaltv.com/v802/willie-nelson-and-wynton-marsalis-at-lincoln-center


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 30, 2009)

And as long as I'm already WAY off the YouTube reservation:

http://www.classicaltv.com/v875/jazz/the-search-for-robert-johnson

Still can't hardly believe this fab shizz is free?!?  :happy:


----------



## James (Oct 30, 2009)

just wow... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHmwZ96_Gos


----------



## Chef (Nov 2, 2009)

Sign Language Cat Freakout!

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1923101


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOm43BAjQ5Q


I used to sing the theme song when I was 3.....can't believe I found this


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 2, 2009)

This keeps coming up in conversations about teenage eating habits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGwJQGu1sEU

I just can't believe no one remembers this commercial; I can't be the only one...
:doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2009)

Tron 2009 - featuring MORE WEED:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTN_McAF8JQ


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 3, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> This keeps coming up in conversations about teenage eating habits.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGwJQGu1sEU
> 
> ...



That used to be on my VHS of D2: The Mighty Ducks Are Back.....I thought it was funny back in the day.

The commercial I've been looking for for years was some sort of diet ad that featured some guy eating at thanksgiving saying can you pass this and can you pass that, and says at the end "can you pass my button"


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 3, 2009)

Playmate of the Year.  - Jim


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 3, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOm43BAjQ5Q
> 
> 
> I used to sing the theme song when I was 3.....can't believe I found this



I will never understand the profitability in "mundane" action figures. Unless those bats can slice off and cauterize an arm, or the mitts launch massive fireballs, I'll stick with fantasy.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2009)

HOLY SHIT KEYTAR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZngjU4WEOM


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 4, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I will never understand the profitability in "mundane" action figures. Unless those bats can slice off and cauterize an arm, or the mitts launch massive fireballs, I'll stick with fantasy.



dude I was 3.....what do you expect? lol


----------



## jamesdevise (Nov 5, 2009)

Not sure if this'll have been posted on here before, but I like it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QFWBFIEuig


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 5, 2009)

music video for "Shady Esperanto and the Young Hearts" by Stephen Kellogg and the Sixers, a sort of local band that Im way in love with <3

Featuring the UMass marching band!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJM5Mmn6_-0

it was directed by their drummer... the one who dances very unenthusiastically XD


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 6, 2009)

I found the lyrics to this Paul Simon song years ago, but couldn't find a recording of it until recently:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOCQdU-dH1A 

Not Paul, but since this one is more about the lyrics for me, it's good that she's singing a cappella. She's got a pretty good voice, too. 

(I did find a version of Paul singing it, here, but you can only listen to one full-length song on that site and then you have to buy one - which I did. It's a very somber song, but really speaks to me.)

For anyone who cares, here's the lyrics:

I am heading for a time of quiet
When my restlessness is past
And I can lie down on my blanket
And release my fists at last

I am heading for a time of solitude
Of peace without illusions
When the perfect circle
Marries all beginnings and conclusions

And when they say
That you're not good enough
Well the answer is
You're not
But who are they
Or what is it
That eats at what you've got
With the hunger of ambition
For the change inside the purse
They are handcuffs on the soul, my friends
Handcuffs on the soul
And worse

I am heading for a place of quiet
Where the sage and sweetgrass grow
By a lake of sacred water
From the mountain's melted snow


----------



## Matt (Nov 6, 2009)

This dog is alot smarter than mine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz9tzQnGcrQ


----------



## Beckoo (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qBOfzJVI7M


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 12, 2009)

Let's face it, I've rather fallen in love with this piece of music. I heard it on the radio the other day and just had to figure out what it was. Turns out it's a cello concerto composed by Philip Glass.


----------



## steve-aka (Nov 12, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Let's face it, I've rather fallen in love with this piece of music. I heard it on the radio the other day and just had to figure out what it was. Turns out it's a cello concerto composed by Philip Glass.



Tried to rep ya but I need to share some love elsewhere first so I'm just gonna say here that PG is awesome! Thanks for hipping me to this, downloaded it - great stuff!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ra57yr3hc

Oh yeah!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not a Stargate Universe fan (never seen it, actually) but friend posted this on FaceBook and I loved it! Click on "more info" to the right of the screen for the excellent lyrics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndS201I5ZPM


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 12, 2009)

A hypnotising Incubus Song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlLCXiG4eD4


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 12, 2009)

A hypnotizing Incubus Song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlLCXiG4eD4


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, technically it's an ad but based on a true story and still very moving.

http://www.responsibilityproject.com/films/player/the-home-run/ :bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3yjP6eybo8

As funny as it sounds....pause at 0:31. I always wanted to be one of the heads on the screen, guess that's where my start in wrestling began when I first saw this back in 93 (the actual video was from 91).


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 18, 2009)

Lambretta Twist commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMXQktgwcwY


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2009)

I have altered the deal.. pray I don't alter it further!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtKkyrZtUaM


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 30, 2009)

Tamara Blue- Thick Chicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyG8Zf5RM7g


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I stumbled across this video when looking up size acceptance vids for my sister. I don't really have anything to say, but maybe you all have an opinion?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z35zaLmb2rM

Just throwing this one out there because I thought it was kinda cute. And the animation is pretty well done.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1vrHHhfhKw

One of the funniest scenes in Chowder, ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVOLigSw1jM

And throwing out some Super Mario Brothers Z fight vids out there as well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIFQSql3zsw - Doomship Assault (ep. 8)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZVReiVZhZA - Mario vs. Basilisx (ep. 8)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zDuJxM99IQ - Mario and Sonic vs. Mecha Sonic (ep. 7)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy in Paraguay, another awesome dub by Dayjob Orchestra.

It's Trekalicious.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2009)

Worth revisiting


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2009)

This one needs to be seen every once-in-a-while...

In costume:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saZm6-6rZ88

The "In Concert" version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgTPH5y1-ZI


----------



## Mathias (Dec 6, 2009)

Auto tune the news! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Psfn6iOfS8


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2009)

The Muppets Bohemian Rhapsody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcEpdxsWZLA


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Bluegrass meets Boston Pops..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvXsH6sFY2M&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mLJ1Zuj1sw&feature=related


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 7, 2009)

I love this little scene from Arrested Development...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YknjhnywGGI


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not YouTube, but it's friggin' hilarious. Guy playing a hacked Mario level, designed to be really fucking hard.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 9, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> It's not YouTube, but it's friggin' hilarious. Guy playing a hacked Mario level, designed to be really fucking hard.



Actually it is on youtube... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in6RZzdGki8

The voice reminds me of John Turturro's character Emilo in the movie Mr. Deeds, I am picturing him doing the review......couldn't stop laughing the whole time.


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 10, 2009)

Have you ever wondered what the result would be if someone channeled Salvador Dali to make an animated porno movie?

Well wonder no longer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2BAeh8wZLI


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 10, 2009)

This one goes out to comaseason!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN9UT2zF8c8


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 10, 2009)

I love this fucken video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6jwcAMlc28


----------



## MatthewB (Dec 10, 2009)

The apparent inspiration for the _"Monster Mash"_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qayWiYV-dUc&fmt=18


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 14, 2009)

Random videos at Disneyland that I took yesterday (13 Dec. 09)

Holiday season lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Castle

Jedi Training Academy (Unfortunately Jr. didn't get chosen... but she took it in stride)

The Princess and the Frog Parade


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 15, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> It's not YouTube, but it's friggin' hilarious. Guy playing a hacked Mario level, designed to be really fucking hard.




I've seen this before. Good seeing it again. *lol*

I like it when the person says ... "there we we go .. there we die." :doh: hahaha


----------



## the_captain (Dec 15, 2009)

Whether you think of him as Captain Kirk, T.J. Hooker, or Denny Crane, everybody knows William Shatner can be a real space shot. Here he is like I'll bet you've never seen him before! :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 15, 2009)

Seen this also before. trippy. heh.


Nice share! :bow:


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJU1GnwTICo

Pretty much anything from 5secondfilms is comic gold.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 15, 2009)

I think the aussies around here will definately appreciate this- and NO I'M NOT BEING RACIST- I get called a 'wog' all the time anyway 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7sb8r5e6eE&feature=PlayList&p=144324BFA32B262C&index=0


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 18, 2009)

Yup, I'm a severe geek. I had to look up the explanation for this and actually enjoyed it!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=680106771263243162#


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 18, 2009)

The Silent Monks sing Hallelujah - very cool!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 18, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Yup, I'm a severe geek. I had to look up the explanation for this and actually enjoyed it!
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=680106771263243162#



FUCK YEAH SCIENCE

That is _*SO COOL*_.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 18, 2009)

Snatch Wars (Snatch Vs Star Wars)


> Meet Brick Vader, London's Lord of the Sith. A pig obsessed, forever angry, foul mouthed cyborg who calls everyone Errol and dishes out dead body disposal tips to anyone who will&#65279; listen.
> 
> The world of Guy Ritchie's Snatch and Star Wars collide on the Eastend of the Death Star. Goody gumdrops! Enjoy it or we'll cut your f**kin' jacobs orf.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 20, 2009)

Boy, I have so "been there, done that" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D92AUXhYZ0M&feature=video_response


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 21, 2009)

After viewing this, tell me you didn't think it was possible lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uZr3JWYdy8


----------



## Mathias (Dec 21, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> After viewing this, tell me you didn't think it was possible lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uZr3JWYdy8



I didn't think this was possible: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hil1F2T19GY&feature=related :blink:


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 21, 2009)

The Complicated Scientist.

(given you a clue yet? bricks will be shat.)


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I didn't think this was possible: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hil1F2T19GY&feature=related :blink:



Ok....I have to admit that amazed me. Wow, good find there Mathias


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 22, 2009)

I've probably posted this before, but in celebration of YouTube putting this version back up ...that is, the one kept as he intended when he performed it, without some goofy woman singing over his guitar (which is ridiculous, since he specifically talks about wanting to keep the song pure and simple, without the lyrics, in this version )...I give you Clapton, performing a stirring rendition of Danny Boy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP-VCRyNIC4


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2009)

That always seemed to be one of those things horrifically mislabeled on filesharing sites and programs, like Clapton doing "Classical Gas" (yeah, right.) Nice to know this one's the real deal!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's an animated music video done to a classic record by Stan Freberg. Fully animated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_7xqqt1Vgs


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 25, 2009)

The last two are shortest, but the first one should be watched too 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=4zebird#p/u/16/5Z-ACyBaS-4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrKvudS76Hg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gsy9O5GRKc&feature=related


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 25, 2009)

A couple of childhood seasonal faves from my main men, The 3 Stooges. :bow::doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S6oWl6MQkc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv2UieD7B0c&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoPqXlT0IQc&feature=related


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5bc8zFUiQE

Great tribute to 2009's films. Really worth watching.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2009)

This is one of my favorite holiday tunes by the late, great Roger Miller. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWUb9KVpDW4


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2010)

*This may have already have been posted here and you may have already seen this but...


Lady Gag - Butter Face

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK7wW-qj2SY*


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2010)

Cake - Mahna Mahna (I just love how they did it! ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypVe2DbhxXQ


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 5, 2010)

Freaking HIlarious! Now I wanna get a dog and name him Benny Lava. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1NoOOoaNw


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z31Uk9BQJus 

:wubu:


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 6, 2010)

footage of Kilmainham Gaol in Dublin, Ireland. The song is called "Grace" and the story behind it is too bittersweet and emotional for me to get into at the moment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPnE17PTQ6I

So, Im watching the Ghost Hunters International marathon and the one on now is the investigation at a gaol in Wicklow. Got me thinking about Kilmainham Gaol and how much I love it. Is it weird to be in love with a jail? A place of torture, death and much sadness...

It may be due to my love of Irish history, but this place just calls to me. I cant explain it well, but both times I went there I just fell in love. My aunt is so freaked out by it, saying she just gets bad vibes, which I guess most people would considering its history. But I dont. I just feel... welcome?

Now Im sad that Im not in Ireland right now, and probably wont be for a while.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 7, 2010)

Charleen Spiteri performing "Xanadu" on _The Graham Norton Show_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km929Ggl0oo


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Freaking HIlarious! Now I wanna get a dog and name him Benny Lava.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1NoOOoaNw



Aah yes, Prabhu Deva, India's answer to Michael Jackson and Elvis movies.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

The uncensored version of Pecos Bil from Walt Disney's _Melody Time_, smoking and all.

Part One
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajBz6sUtFbg

Part Two
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOWuFVQg8Mc

Part Three
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqU3r8LigAg

Enjoy! :happy:


----------



## Linda (Jan 8, 2010)

Some of our troops in Dijibouti, Africa keeping their sense of humor.
Love it!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FApIHPL6nsc


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2010)

Sufjan Stevens - Chicago 

(studio version) .. you have to turn up the volume slightly. I really like this version. Very mellow. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-IyAPn1mPk

and for those who think that you may have not heard this before ... perhaps you might have .. if you saw "Little Miss Sunshine" as an instrumental section of the song was played in that movie.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

Weird Al is always good for a laugh, and if you liked his Ebay Song, you'll love this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4sALru9IJk


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

Roy Orbison and K.D. Lang singing _Crying_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-EiKPrAOHA


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 16, 2010)

The inimitable Matt McGinn, from Glasgow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoMLDxl01qk&feature=related


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 16, 2010)

DO WANT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S71mPJ0F0Q

The future begins. On Youtube.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 17, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> DO WANT:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S71mPJ0F0Q
> 
> The future begins. On Youtube.



Nothing says cool like an accidental retinal burn...

Yes, do want, but realize my kids will find some way to send each other (or daddy) to the ER with that...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The inimitable Matt McGinn, from Glasgow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoMLDxl01qk&feature=related



In similar vein, Bryan Bowers' Scotsman song.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's a real classic. Joe Cocker's rendition of _With A Little Help from My Friends_, performed at Woodstock.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 20, 2010)

http://holykaw.alltop.com/the-100-cheesiest-movie-quotes-of-all-time-1?


----------



## mango (Jan 20, 2010)

*Anyone for bobsledding??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG8VLOvMbYM


*


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 20, 2010)

I love this video... so whimsical! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ncSt5xC8Uk



I also love the dancing in this video by K-OS:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNKNcKwp7B8

I secretly want to be a b-boy!!! ehehehe


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 20, 2010)

The 100 Cheesiest Movie Lines.

Arnie is the celebrity with the most. And he's the governor of California. That frightens and confuses me.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 22, 2010)

Basically, it's High School Musical for Band Geeks. I was never a Band Geek but the song and video still rocks like a chair.

OK Go, "This Too Shall Pass"


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 22, 2010)

Alabama - "If You're Gonna Play in Texas (You Gotta Have a Fiddle in the Band)"

Making Youtube videos is fun!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 22, 2010)

The song "Following the Leader" from Disney's _Peter Pan_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxBeOdLHSPU


----------



## Crystal (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxOWHu6Oyt8

Justin Timberlake and Matt Morris doing "Hallelujah" for Hope for Haiti.

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 24, 2010)

This is one reason I'm going to miss Conan: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKBQrXxrvu0


Leno is never this funny!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.elyrics.net/read/m/matt-kennon-lyrics/the-call-lyrics.html

A little sappy I guess but it reminded me there are some people I've been meaning to call.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 25, 2010)

Posted this on its own in The Lounge but it'll drop off the front page pretty quickly, I expect? Very uplifting! 

Celebrate What's Right With the World

http://www.consciousmedianetwork.com/video/2010/011710.htm


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOwd72QCR3U


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 26, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The inimitable Matt McGinn, from Glasgow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoMLDxl01qk&feature=related


LOL! this was hilarious!


----------



## mango (Feb 1, 2010)

*An interview on Beekeeping.


*


----------



## Linda (Feb 1, 2010)

mango said:


> *An interview on Beekeeping.
> 
> 
> *



LOL That was great!


----------



## gow (Feb 4, 2010)

SHOW ME THE MONEY!!! If you liked Heath ledger, this will make you LOL!! :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjLSG3rAu1Y

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jerry+maguire+batman+showme+the+money


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 4, 2010)

I AM XRAY by To My Boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThiSo8AvLXY

cute Brits singing funky, upbeat electro-pop:wubu:


----------



## freakyfred (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjoCi25Pot8

Music remix of an old obscure cartoon? Yes please.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 6, 2010)

Some amazing and beautiful computer generated music visualizations. 

http://www.smashingmagazine.com/201...ith-programming-showcase-tools-and-tutorials/


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2010)

Some very impressive sand drawing. You gotta see this! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vOhf3OvRXKg


----------



## Linda (Feb 9, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Some very impressive sand drawing. You gotta see this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vOhf3OvRXKg



tHAT WAS AMAZING. tHANKS FOR SHARING THAT!


----------



## Linda (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq8wbXAR4ZQ

Buy! Buy! An American Pie.


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Feb 9, 2010)

Depressed Kermit the Frog covering Elliott Smith's "Needle in the Hay"

Just...wow!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oEYMGL0ZtA


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 11, 2010)

Gives new meaning to the word "insatiable"! 

http://ssiworld.com/watch/the_monster.htm


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW!! WANTWANTWANTWANTWANT!!!! :wubu::happy::smitten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7H0K1k54t6A


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPC4VxKcP-M

Only turn off the sound and play "Kyrie" by Mr. Mister (starting about seven seconds into the song) instead. Trust me, it works better.


----------



## Micara (Feb 24, 2010)

I favorited this over a year ago, and I still watch it all the time- partly because I'm a dork, but mostly because it's hilarious. Enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x33PgKEgXwM


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 24, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> WOW!! WANTWANTWANTWANTWANT!!!! :wubu::happy::smitten:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7H0K1k54t6A



I was half expecting to see Japanese girls and tentacles show up a minute or so in...funky music.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 24, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Some very impressive sand drawing. You gotta see this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vOhf3OvRXKg



Wow, just wow, what was she doing this for? Was it a Russia's Got Talent kind of thing?


----------



## mango (Feb 24, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Wow, just wow, what was she doing this for? Was it a Russia's Got Talent kind of thing?



*It looked like it was a Ukraine's Got Talent type of show.


*


----------



## mango (Feb 24, 2010)

*A cool cover version of The Misfits punk classic 'Hybrid Moments' by Switchyard, with a hip anime style animation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQVbFLv3WfM


*


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 24, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> WOW!! WANTWANTWANTWANTWANT!!!! :wubu::happy::smitten:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7H0K1k54t6A



Very cool Nagel! I would like a LCD computer / touch pad like that!


Speaking of touch pads, I don't know if this has been posted here yet... forgive the repetition if so. Here is Pee-wee Herman's response to the iPad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiDHUNiurqY

P.S. Unfortunately there is a commercial at the beginning...


----------



## hillking12 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oU0I8APK-o


----------



## Leonard (Feb 27, 2010)

ZosofanCMR said:


> Depressed Kermit the Frog covering Elliott Smith's "Needle in the Hay"
> 
> Just...wow!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oEYMGL0ZtA



Poor Kermit! I'd make some joke about it not being green, but in light of the events depicted in that video, I'd think too easy and in poor taste.

Here's one of my favorite numbers from "The Muppet Show". Given it's melancholy tone, it functions as a fitting companion piece to the one above. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGFR3zz12p0

Does anyone else feel this song was written from the perspective of a small boy with polio in a Victorian nursery?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2010)

Continuing with the Muppet theme, here are two renditions of a beautiful song the Muppets performed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioR28cNX33Y&feature=related


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn, I admire really creative people! Even better when they've got some engineer juice in 'em!! :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w


----------



## mango (Mar 3, 2010)

*Probably already been posted and its from last year but...


herbert the pervert prank call

(from a morning radio show.. Andrew Z??)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn22vCnOglA

*


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 6, 2010)

Beyonce "single ladies" video tribute to the Motown girl groups of the 60s. I likes this song anyway, and I love motown, so this video makes me so happy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-GssCjko1Q


----------



## steve-aka (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8BWBn26bX0


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 7, 2010)

steve-aka said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8BWBn26bX0



Ah yes, i love this song/video.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 10, 2010)

Academy Award winner Cristoph Waltz in _Der Humpink_.

Weird, and fucking HILARIOUS.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 13, 2010)

"Bun In the Oven," pregnant ladies doing a little baby bump and grind.

I approve of this video wholeheartedly and with mucho mucho joy.


----------



## Micara (Mar 16, 2010)

The only reason to use ChatRoulette... this is great!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32vpgNiAH60


----------



## Proner (Mar 22, 2010)

Silly vid of how I took park pics alone 
Warning: Horrible french accent be prepared lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/pronerdroper#p/a/u/0/GYoVA0uFcj0


----------



## Red (Mar 22, 2010)

Proner said:


> Silly vid of how I took park pics alone
> Warning: Horrible french accent be prepared lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/pronerdroper#p/a/u/0/GYoVA0uFcj0



You are ridiculously adorable! :happy:


----------



## Proner (Mar 23, 2010)

Red said:


> You are ridiculously adorable! :happy:



Thanks, I saw it another time I said "euh" so much time :doh:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 23, 2010)

Proner said:


> Silly vid of how I took park pics alone
> Warning: Horrible french accent be prepared lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/pronerdroper#p/a/u/0/GYoVA0uFcj0




Your accent is even more darling than I imagined! You're SO adorable - I love the bit where you run into the picture! :smitten:

One problem tho...I think if i tried that in the park where I live, some little chav (not sure if you have a french word for them??!) would probably run off with my camera! Ha ha!


----------



## Proner (Mar 23, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Your accent is even more darling than I imagined! You're SO adorable - I love the bit where you run into the picture! :smitten:
> 
> One problem tho...I think if i tried that in the park where I live, some little chav (not sure if you have a french word for them??!) would probably run off with my camera! Ha ha!



Thanks  That was a great step in my fight against shyness hahaha. I have the typical "french who try to speak english" accent 

I don't know if we have a french word for "chav" but I understand what you mean and that's why I choose a very calm park with not too much people to limit stealing camera risks!


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 23, 2010)

I could not Find it on You Tube but this is my all time favorite SNL Spoof.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/2340/saturday-night-live-old-glory


For when the metal ones decide to come for you - and they will......


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy9WJgOrUUA

slap chop rap...lol when i saw it on tv i couldnt believe it i thought it was a joke


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, this is just surreal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oavMtUWDBTM


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 29, 2010)

Man I love this song...I love to sing it.. I love Jewel.. she is such a fantastic singer and writer, performer etc... and her songs are so deep and thought provoking! This live version is amazing... SHE ROCKS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHbQjLc7GXc


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL...we need to get this guy to help point out the mistakes of the FDA.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 30, 2010)

I love most of all this guys videos..he makes me laugh so hard, but this one really tickled me... I don't know how he keeps a straight face!! He needs his own TV show!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrK7CZos404&feature=channel


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 18, 2010)

Literal music videos: replacing all the lyrics with simple descriptions of what is going on the video. I recommend "Total Eclipse of the Heart."


----------



## Linda (Apr 18, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Literal music videos: replacing all the lyrics with simple descriptions of what is going on the video. I recommend "Total Eclipse of the Heart."



Hilarious!! Thanks.


----------



## steve-aka (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Apr 22, 2010)

This HAS to have been posted before.. But it is the best video ever to be put on youtube, so here it is again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=pDxn0Xfqkgw&playnext_from=TL&videos=ZDMqJnK4mCM


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 24, 2010)

So, I've been a fan of this girls singing since I've found her on Youtube. I think she's truly amazing.  She is beautiful with a beautiful voice!!
Anyone agree?

This is her most recent video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzlXeCxYmxw

She has tons more, so check them out on her profile:
http://www.youtube.com/user/luv2sing0645

Anyways, just thought I'd share that. I love to listen to this girl sing.


----------



## Proner (Apr 24, 2010)

Some Proner's speaking French time 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w72sXU36ULI


----------



## Linda (Apr 24, 2010)

Proner said:


> Some Proner's speaking French time
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w72sXU36ULI





:wubu: :happy: :wubu:


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok I can not find the video from my dvd, But here Paul says it He likes them Heavy !!!! See i still have a chance lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeX_gmgfWvQ


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you heard about the Big Strong Man? freakin LOVE this band. :wubu:


----------



## Vespertine (Apr 28, 2010)

This funny music video from my friends has a fat romantic interest 

It is slightly dirty though, so if you're easily offended...don't click.

Broccoli hands forever!


----------



## stldpn (Apr 30, 2010)

not a big youtuber but I happened to see this one feature
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haHXgFU7qNI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PhatChk (May 1, 2010)

stldpn said:


> not a big youtuber but I happened to see this one feature
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haHXgFU7qNI&feature=player_embedded




OMG!! thats hilarious!!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoR6YQ1V8ks

The funny thing was, Rolling Stone published a list of the 100 best guitarists a short time before this and Prince wasn't on it. Think he was a little motivated in this vid? haha


----------



## disaster117 (May 6, 2010)

a song by Frankmusik but the reason I'm posting it here is because of the sweet hula hooping moves and shit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_aSjRsmsEI


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJcZnKAH5Ss


----------



## Wagimawr (May 9, 2010)

MINDFUCK TIME
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J32YOunbuE


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> MINDFUCK TIME
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J32YOunbuE



that was really trippy, BUT AWESOME!


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

This should definitely be the new Rick-Rolled

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2Pt5Gyiv50


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 10, 2010)

As I'm off to work tonight at Petco, I felt it appropriate to come up with some sort of pet-related video to share with everyone on Facebook. Something sweet, something adorable. My video selection was so amazing that I felt I had to share it on here too...

Confuse-a-Cat


----------



## user 57017 (May 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYF-oV-2myc


----------



## Witch-King (May 22, 2010)

This is one of the cutest videos you will ever see.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHAshi4vdbg


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2010)

Cat riding on a rooma. Apparently it can activate it whenever it wants to. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf9wHkkNGUU


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> This is one of the cutest videos you will ever see.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHAshi4vdbg



Here is cute kitten doing what they do best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GWPOPSXGYI


----------



## rellis10 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ePpiyJDdwQ

50 Impressions in 50 Seconds by the Nostalgia Critic

I love thsi guy, everything he does has me in stitches. This is just so funny i cant stop laughing every time i watch it....which is quite often.


----------



## Witch-King (May 23, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Here is cute kitten doing what they do best.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GWPOPSXGYI



That is adorable.


----------



## Witch-King (May 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clpgffj3sUw

Baby Beavers.


----------



## Witch-King (May 23, 2010)

Canadians will love this Beaver.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sekLEG8xsOs


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2010)

This is an awesome version of "all the single ladies"

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=oIr8-f2OWhs&playnext_from=TL&videos=_T-RxCJBOTo


----------



## willowmoon (May 25, 2010)

Great compilation of coach Tommy Lasorda's rants (WARNING: very bad language)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPx327SbBQ0


----------



## KittyKitten (May 25, 2010)

This video has me rolling 

Fly goes into Reporter's mouth. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUS6nKpddec

Is this real? Click at your own risk. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E4wuU6twJc&feature=related


----------



## freakyfred (May 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PlyoSNLyMQ


----------



## Agent 007 (May 25, 2010)

See what happens when you combine Jay-Z and Alicia Keys with one of the greatest Sci-Fi franchises ever:
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1931187


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2010)

Lost: Unneccesary Censorship

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di3w1yV4Ehg


The last one had me in stitches, i was laughing for minutes.


----------



## Witch-King (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hllqpstavoc&feature=related

A bulldog kisses a baby orangutan


----------



## Witch-King (May 27, 2010)

Beware of Oscar the Boxer and his daily howl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58CZcCvwND4&feature=related


----------



## Lamia (May 28, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Lost: Unneccesary Censorship
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di3w1yV4Ehg
> 
> ...



lol I love unneccessary Censorship

I love this auto-tune tribute with Jimmy Fallon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AZ9O65nzHc&playnext_from=TL&videos=j1E8gXyW5bA

Duran Duran acoustic of The Chauffeur

*sigh*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9jlEd50UfI&playnext_from=TL&videos=80YslNzCkw4


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2010)

OMG this is exactly how I feel about physical fitness. The wisdom of CARL from ATHF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WzKDdj0CxY


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2010)

In honor of the Finals:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAYS9DYZ15g


----------



## Lamia (May 31, 2010)

fat ass cheerleaders this video is AWESOME!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA_ZTjQV30c


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2010)

Because it's related to a conversation that I had over the weekend, the awesome scene from _Pulp Fiction_- with hamburgers and a pop quiz on what Marcellus Wallace looks like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE9Qm8mShik


(P.S.- Yes, it is Brett and not Brad.)


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 1, 2010)

For all you cat lovers out there:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CezNIRYYGY&feature=fvsr


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Seaside Woman by Paul and Linda McCartney

This animated music video won best short at the Cannes Film Festival in I believe 1980.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 3, 2010)

I love this guy's work. He knows cats so very well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13dLaTIHSg


----------



## Lamia (Jun 3, 2010)

Why Kids in the Hall is Brilliant!! I miss really good sketch comedy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKd6wQqn6Wg


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2010)

*Little known factoid of trivia...

The 1950's B-grade serious movie Zero Hour! was the inspiration (and alot of the script) for the 1980 comedy classic Airplane!


Airplane! vs. Zero Hour! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q__vuyH1JEI


*


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 9, 2010)

This vid is for the guys here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX3iNQ_GMBo&feature=youtube_gdata

 - Jim


----------



## Lamia (Jun 12, 2010)

Hamster's Rap for Kia...this will cause you to smile a lot  I want to hug the sleepy looking one that is drumming lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C48BTtAVsK0


----------



## lalatx (Jun 14, 2010)

Check It Out!, with Dr. Steve Brule- Completely ridiculous but its from those wonderful people at adult swim so what else do you expect really.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SEiMu3dGyY


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bill Hicks - People Suck

He's my favorite comedian.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 16, 2010)

This one made me laff; dedicated to you, Agent 007:

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1911768

 - Jim


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 16, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> This one made me laff; dedicated to you, Agent 007:
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1911768
> 
> - Jim



heheh... That was too cute. I love their vid about the Matrix it too. I wanted to post it on the "Why did God create Atheists" thread but felt it a tad to much..lol.

The Matrix Pill

and 

Matrix runs on Windows XP


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 16, 2010)

Ha! Those are a hoot. Rep sent. :bow: -Jim


----------



## Lamia (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT-0jk1HMYs

I've watched about 2 dozen different version of Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah. I never in a million years thought this artist would be the one that touched me the most.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA


Looking like Janet Jackson, lol


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 20, 2010)

Stumbled over this while looking for Carl's Jr. commercials. Its David Hasselhoff  wasted. I would sober up just to write that cunty daughter out of my will for posting that.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jun 20, 2010)

She Drives Like Crazy by Weird Al


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2010)

"The House That Built Me" by Miranda Lambert is fast becoming one of my favorites. When I listen to this song, many memories are brought back to me, the down side to it, I can't go back home again. The two houses where I spent the majority of my childhood are no longer standing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQYNM6SjD_o&feature=related


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I love this guy's work. He knows cats so very well!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13dLaTIHSg




Lamia - you ain't kidding - this guy DOES know cats! LOL! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 21, 2010)

I was here this weekend. We nerds are not so nice! lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X7_LXczst8


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought this was fake at first..lol..here's a clip from American Idol


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 23, 2010)

Random guy in the background tickles me..lol


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PJddmfesaA

I like cake.


----------



## KayaNee (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZMwKPmsbWE

"but I'm Le tired."
"well then have a nap, THEN FIRE THE MISSILES!"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

I -HAVE- to share this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZWaWrvJ7nA


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I -HAVE- to share this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZWaWrvJ7nA



hahaha awesomesauce

Here's one for mah fellow nerds; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWn_1yOFpfU


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2010)

This was one of my favorite songs from long ago. I'm telling a bit on my age, when you see the hairstyles in this video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E

By the way, never knew how some of the sound effects from the song were made till I saw this video today. You'll know what I mean when you see the video. Oh, the simplicity!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 26, 2010)

Considering my last post, this should come as no surprise.


...Words cannot describe this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEZcslNOEBg&feature=related


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 27, 2010)

8 Miles Wide - Storm Large

It's a bit of a theme song for big girls. LOVE this song.
Wayyyy catchy. I love me some Stormie!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5U-YT-mRmI

Gotta listen to the end, haha.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2010)

A choir performing "Fly Away" gets a special guest.

This is just fucking awesome.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

...I've.. I've never seen, Star Wars, mind you.
But...homygod, I shall admit, I was nothing but giggles through-out this entire thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAKUT-bln4g

_"Darth Vader and Storm Troopers do 'Thriller' "_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIRQf0S3oD0&feature=related

_"Darth Vader and Storm Troopers Dancing to 'Can't Touch This' " _


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 30, 2010)

I always enjoy watching bits on Voice acting. I do a variety of voices myself, though I would never call myself any good at it... But some of the ones I've heard are pretty repetative, unoriginal, etc... 

I present to you...

James Arnold Taylor


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2010)

I've had this song stuck in my head all night. Anyone remember when Jim Carrey performed it on Conan O'Brien? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsfFlMG33Qw


----------



## Linda (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRMeiyret0


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

The Ronettes are killing it! Watch at 3 minutes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0upHlWfQ4


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShGhRRD5fCQ

For the Doctor Who fans. Warning: Series 5 spoilers within!

Bonus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS0bCSLx8JI


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shameless self-promotion but what the hell:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGLQ_eI-FQM


----------



## flinflam (Jul 8, 2010)

I like to watch this vid whenever I'm having a bad day, cause its not near as bad as his

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W45DRy7M1no


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had this song on my mind for several days now. I love Nat King Cole songs and this is one of my very favorite ones - enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq0XJCJ1Srw


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 15, 2010)

Been watching some comedy clips.

MarcusBrigstocke on David Blaine

Marcus Brigstocke on Racism

MarcusBrigstocke on immigration

(I like Marcus Brigstocke )

Eddie Izzard - Death Star Canteen (in Lego)

and one of my absolute favourite pieces,

Robin Williams on the invention of golf


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PJddmfesaA


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lanPTCmTPrA

Like my comment below the video says:

I'd like to see Jack Crow ram a steak through Edward Cullen's chest and ask if it gave him wood lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2010)

Classic music with a twist - enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul-WUgNSZ5k&feature=related


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG...I felt sooo wrong for laughing at this.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 18, 2010)

I dont know if this has been posted but it's funny for any star wars fan:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5gCeWEGiQI

And for the ghostbusters:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ImprovEverywhere#p/u/1/wKB7zfopiUA


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jul 18, 2010)

im a huge transformers fan so i love it when really tallented people do stuff like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2yigliim0U&feature=related


----------



## largebob280 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is one of my favorite TV commercials of all time, but, if you're not old enough, it requires a little explanation:

In the days when cigarette advertising was allowed on U.S. television, Lark cigarettes ran an advertising campaign where they had a film camera driven down a street on the back of a flat-bed truck, accompanied by a sign saying, "Show Us Your Lark Pack." They then made commercials of people displaying their Lark cigarette packs (I'm sure the people were shills, as the pack's labels were always clearly visible). The music used for the commercial was "The William Tell Overture."

After the Lark campaign had been around for a while, Stan Freberg created this parody of a Lark commercial for Jeno's Pizza Rolls (now Totino's Pizza Rolls). The two men in western garb near the end of the commercial are Clayton Moore and Jay Silverheels, early TVs Lone Ranger and Tonto - a show which used "William Tell" as a theme song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE-NdrzfFOo

Notice in the product shot at the very end of the commercial that there's a silver bullet sitting next to the Pizza Rolls. The silver bullet is the Lone Ranger's calling card.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsffE50BHcM

honestly when you watch this you will say wow, its art and its recycling

a guy turns old couches and their fabric into canvas's and paints them is just wow


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT-fki3CUgE

It's a music video I shot about a year ago for a contest.
I just felt like sharing it.


----------



## Proner (Jul 30, 2010)

A little self-promoting, a video about raging bulls, librarian and phone calls 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_BvPLS-6o4


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL...I really shouldn't laugh..but......lol..descent...


----------



## Johnny_Swell (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted before but I don't think it can possibly get any more random than this. It's 100% pure, natural concentrated WTF.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86wKWjvUD50


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 31, 2010)

Johnny_Swell said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before but I don't think it can possibly get any more random than this. It's 100% pure, natural concentrated WTF.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86wKWjvUD50



heheh..my jaw dropped open and stayed there.


----------



## Johnny_Swell (Jul 31, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> heheh..my jaw dropped open and stayed there.



I was shown that by a friend, with the accompanying disclaimer: "This is so ass-demolishingly gay it circles back around to straight." At first I thought it was an intolerant remark until I clicked - and after seeing it I sort of understand. I'm hard to surprise, having worked just off Freemont Street for the last 4 years, but sometimes... well sometimes the bar gets raised.

It doesn't top it for "WTF?" but this one is pretty close and epic in it's own way. http://www.youtube.com/user/unangbangkay#p/a/f/1/JM1Ay85de3U


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgASiAi2Nsw


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 14, 2010)

Bluegrass version of U2's "In the Name of Love":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkU8JCja7ck

I think I like it better than the original.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 15, 2010)

Shameless self promotion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76icnx8Q9xU


----------



## Mathias (Aug 15, 2010)

Daft Punk- Around the World vs Technoligic vs Television Rules the Nation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbaJDnRaF0k

Simply amazing.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 15, 2010)

MONOCLE SMILE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8Bli13rO9A


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 16, 2010)

The best fake orgasm ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nNhOH4Y0bI


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWqa-W7ilvY


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 2, 2010)

Actual feminine hygiene product ad. I will LOL every time I hear the word "risotto" for a long time now and won't be able to admit why. :blush:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xnpk1DfOyw&feature=player_embedded

Thin as a butterfly wing? REALLY?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 2, 2010)

Gotta <3 me some Bollywood:

http://www.flixxy.com/magadheera-helicopter-vs-car.htm


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kugSYYQcd8g

ooooh boy.


----------



## watts63 (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7gR0dj9X6o

"And that's the truth, with some cheese on it."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 6, 2010)

Big soul brother with a smooth-ass voice singing about heartbreak:

Cee-Lo Green, F*ck You!

I know it's vulgar, but dammit if it's not like Al Green meets Eddie Murphy. Makes you want to get up and dance.

They had to make a radio version of it I suppose (not that the kids won't really sing the real words) called "Forget You," but the video isn't up yet.

Ain't that some shit?


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 8, 2010)

Goodbye Horses. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwgq6R6iI60


----------



## Proner (Sep 10, 2010)

Accents and terrible impersonation of Horatio Caine... sorry about that 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqBOcxQFsUU


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 10, 2010)

They've clearly captured the spirit of a very popular ambition. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Sep 11, 2010)

I dare you to write better material.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt-RoSzsEKA&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihqT1aA4Q88


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDJNJ2o1QPM

Do I even need to ask why?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 16, 2010)

Eye hole, therefore eye am. 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/4f...edium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=fd


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2010)

My new favorite commerical !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geKQ6mhNoXU


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen...I give you the most epic thing ever committed to video.

Dolph Lundgren, singing Elvis Presley's A Little Less Conversation, Playing the drums, Punching the crap out of things....and Dancing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiC7JAU5rGM


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 19, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen...I give you the most epic thing ever committed to video.
> 
> Dolph Lundgren, singing Elvis Presley's A Little Less Conversation, Playing the drums, Punching the crap out of things....and Dancing!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiC7JAU5rGM



Pretty cool, Rellis. Lest we think of Dolph as just Swedish Hasselhof though I think it's worth noting he has a Masters in chemical engineering and received a Fulbright scholarship to MIT. He's also a legitimately accomplished competitor in int'l Karate. I met him briefly once at a USOC event years ago. He seemed like a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Pretty cool, Rellis. Lest we think of Dolph as just Swedish Hasselhof though I think it's worth noting he has a Masters in chemical engineering and received a Fulbright scholarship to MIT. He's also a legitimately accomplished competitor in int'l Karate. I met him briefly once at a USOC event years ago. He seemed like a genuinely nice guy.



I read a while back that he is indeed a SERIOUSLY intelligent guy....like technically he's got an IQ score near Einstein. Who'da thunk it?!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wANynTQmRws&feature=related


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 23, 2010)

Linda said:


> My new favorite commerical !!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geKQ6mhNoXU



While it had "sack" in there, it was distastefully lacking a teabag reference...even so, lovely to see a commercial that would never, ever air on American television. Thank you.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 24, 2010)

Gotta love the news in Alabama:

Struttin' at Ass

Rapin' Err Body Out Here

Mobile Leprechaun

Best part, I saw two of these on the news...when they happened....kinda.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 29, 2010)

Sobering.

http://www.wimp.com/germanwoods/


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2010)

Top Gear test drives a three-wheel car: the Reliant Robin

_Do Not Have Anything In Your Mouth... Do Not Drink!!_

http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-reliant-robin_2032682.htm


----------



## Linda (Oct 1, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Top Gear test drives a three-wheel car: the Reliant Robin
> 
> _Do Not Have Anything In Your Mouth... Do Not Drink!!_
> 
> http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-reliant-robin_2032682.htm



Hilarious! I laughed so hard watching this. Thank goodness I heeded your warning.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2010)

Linda said:


> Hilarious! I laughed so hard watching this. Thank goodness I heeded your warning.



I'd bet that this is probably the funniest thing anybody will see for a long time!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2010)

These two are great!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tu0PAbW75A


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 3, 2010)

The Birds of Prey (Catwoman, Black Canary and Huntress) team up to try and snap an amnesiac Batman back to reality by crooning club-style, and in the process dropping hints as to the best heroic lays in DC Comics.

The song itself rocks like a chair, but it's nice they can sneak some fun stuff into cartoons like this so the parents can enjoy, too!

If you haven't given Batman The Brave and the Bold a try, I highly recommend it. It's a worthy successor to the absolute win that was the Batman/Superman animated series.


----------



## SuperGuyver (Oct 6, 2010)

I got a link to my first video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHjKLeK0GrI


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't blame me if you unintetionally fall in love and have to leave your old loved one...


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2010)

*Anyone wanna be Rico Roll'd??

Click this link.

*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 13, 2010)

I found this rather soothing and hypnotic:

http://www.thoughtware.tv/videos/watch/5426


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok I am a little bit of a geek. This train is awesome!! It lays its own track.

http://www.wimp.com/traintrack/


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 13, 2010)

For all you classicists out there: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=NydKPClhYgM&vq=medium


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2010)

I love Jared Leto and this was all the more...what the heck...wow!!! for that!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDruPPPMK3I


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

...and trust me, the song will instantly lodge in your brain, probably forever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> ...and trust me, the song will instantly lodge in your brain, probably forever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o



So will this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWWsWP9bPAg


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 24, 2010)

I only wish this was my new theme song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMncry64Xl8&feature=related

This whole new album promises to be brilliant. Can't wait to kick back and give a good listen. Leon Russell & Elton John; how many people were born with zero musical talent to balance those two out? It was worth it though!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2010)

You'll probably watch this more than once.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFa82FTERyE


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 24, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> ...and trust me, the song will instantly lodge in your brain, probably forever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o



These hold nary a candle to Weebl and Bob. I give you:

Scampi
Mango
Badgers


----------



## watts63 (Oct 25, 2010)

Watch the greatness of Duckman:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hyG7FiSjvU&feature=related


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 26, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> These hold nary a candle to Weebl and Bob. I give you:
> 
> Scampi
> Mango
> Badgers


*Zomg. Badgers! * 

When I was at the renfaire this year, there was a stockades that people could be put in, and to get attention, the three people working them started singing this! [the whole thing]

..my family looked at me _really_ weird when I burst out laughing hysterically.


----------



## Beckoo (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCiI2DDJBSo


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 7, 2010)

Taeyang - I Need A Girl (Dance version)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuuiBjL09KY&fmt=22


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8mAjXycMr4


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMV-fenGP1g


----------



## Proner (Dec 10, 2010)

Frenchie talk is back after months.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5El8xWKyrs

I guess I should more name it Frenchie Rambling as it's more that then talk


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Proner said:


> Frenchie talk is back after months.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5El8xWKyrs
> 
> I guess I should more name it Frenchie Rambling as it's more that then talk



Awesome off to watch it 


I am listening to this song its not new but it makes me smile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ylYCimN63U

and yes I have my reasons  and that is the end of that


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 12, 2010)

This is cool!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXjbMIZzAgs

Edit:

Found this from same youtube poster - though it's Halloween themed. Ha! Awesome lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0yAls2HVjI

And I am in awe, being this one is from my favorite movie 'TNBC'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5qJCEaTdr8


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 15, 2010)

Fun In Math Class: Infinity Elephants


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 15, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Fun In Math Class: Infinity Elephants



Keeping along the math theme..caught THIS one recently


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 22, 2010)

The Lonely Island (featuring Akon), "I Just Had Sex"


----------



## Linda (Dec 23, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The Lonely Island (featuring Akon), "I Just Had Sex"



This kinda goes along with yours Admiral.... LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIyeNRbbKBw


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

Pussycow Milk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43GJobZTcj8


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtz75NoSsEc


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 25, 2010)

My puppy Lily enjoying an extra large helping of her favourite snack for Christmas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jOhlZagfUY

Extra large amounts of cuteness, too.


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 26, 2010)

One of these days..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0siDmLtdZA


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

It's probably been posted before since it's so damn awesome, but there's no harm in a little refresh. Does anyone remember the beautiful British comedian Katy Brand's take on Single Ladies? :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfpCXP14blw





BTW, I want her SHOES!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 26, 2010)

I love Rob Thomas of Matchbox 20..he can sing the alphabet song, and I'd love it. This is the link to his cover of 'Time After Time'..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuxCOjoFp7Y


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 27, 2010)

Jim Gaffigan's "Hot Pockets" bit...always makes me laugh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkUbqmS9TWI


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> It's probably been posted before since it's so damn awesome, but there's no harm in a little refresh. Does anyone remember the beautiful British comedian Katy Brand's take on Single Ladies? :wubu:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfpCXP14blw
> 
> ...



The one in the middle is sexy!  Much too refined for the tomfoolery displayed in the following video, with expensive machinery in NY.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ByvmtK7RsI


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 28, 2010)

... omg. You HAVE to see this. (Video link is in it.) This is.. (no words)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_local...on-brooklyn-street-video-shows?bouchon=501,ny


----------



## Linda (Dec 29, 2010)

I know this is old by now but it cracks me up!!



This is the origional news story.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzNhaLUT520



This is the by now famous song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqd1OUFxBP4&feature=related


----------



## Ola (Dec 30, 2010)

I've become obsessed with World of Warcraft again, so... enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 1, 2011)

So Jake Lloyd, the kid who played (and some say ruined) Anakin Skywalker in Star Wars Episode 1, does an interview ten years later talking about his experiences.

Now, as a Grandmaster Nerd(tm), Jake needs to realize that three things ruined Episode 1: 

1) Jar-Jar Binks
2) Lucas' shitty script and storyline, most of which is thoroughly dissected in Red Letter Media's review of the movie.
3) Jake Lloyd's acting

People could say that kid actors have a lot of difficulty acting, and I say bullshit. Henry Thomas, Drew Barrymore, Rick Schroeder, Chloe Moretz: Four child actors who could convince you that what they were doing was real. Whether they were crying over their dead boxer dad or their departing alien soulmate, or their superhero father after a massive vigilante slaughter, those kids communicated emotion. You _believed_ them.

Now were the scripts to films like E.T. and The Champ better? Of course. Kick-Ass was a decent comic but it lost something in the script translation. Jake had other options to act in his field, and he sucked at those, too. All I saw in Episode 1 was the unconvincing kid who phoned it in during Jingle All The Way doing the same with Star Wars. Is it ok to screw up a Schwarzeneggerian holiday vehicle? I suppose, but you don't take a giant dump on the Old Republic. It's like putting a Mozart opera to a Calypso beat. It's like, oh I dunno, someone taking a classic Dr. Seuss book and turning it into a 90 minute fart joke.

Anyway, Happy New Year, all. I resolve to stop eating so many of those tasty mushrooms.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 1, 2011)

I am often found in public singing this out of the blue.

It's off-putting to others, hilarious to me  

Baby Got Front


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 1, 2011)

This is.. moving. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2011)

Everything this guy does is great but this one is very apropro:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQCwHluBqFc&feature=channel


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you do this, HATERS? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk8U3oi3FYE


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 4, 2011)

Without a doubt one of my favorite Warner Brothers cartoons, one which never fails to get me laughing hysterically: "Duck Amuck"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 6, 2011)

Postgasm! Crossposting from a more explicit thread to this one: Sexuality Consent Form


----------



## Deven (Jan 6, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Postgasm! Crossposting from a more explicit thread to this one: Sexuality Consent Form



That makes sex sound way more uncomplicated than it actually is. 

And my post (prepare to have your childhood ruined: )
Lamb Chop After Dark Part 1

Lamb Chop After Dark Part 2


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2011)

The sweetest thing I've heard in a long time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz6WRiNwujQ


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 10, 2011)

RIIIIIIDGE RACER!!!!!!!

Yes. RIDGE RACER... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOO9A7BBs9g


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 15, 2011)

A bit late for the season, but Nigella Lawson talks about her hot and steamy Christmas.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 20, 2011)

It's not YouTube, but this is one of my favorite South Park clips...the kind that start out innocent and then are like OH HELL NAW YOU DID NOT GO THERE! (but in a fun and sweet way).

Butters play acting


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8zlUUrFK-M

Nostalgia ftw

Still one of the best pieces of music composed for film, in my opinion.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 20, 2011)

The problem with voice recognition software in Scotland.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> The problem with voice recognition software in Scotland.



I thought one of the following videos, "How to speak Glasgow Scottish" was most informative. As in oh God, oh God please don't ever let me travel to a foreign country which speaks English in the sense that McD's french fries are actually French cuisine.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's take one very annoying Icelandic kid's show, add in one of their equally annoying signature songs, and crunk it up a bit (NSFW language, and have a seat over there, too). 

Lazy Town's Cooking By the Book "(A Lil Bigger Mix)


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry. 

That is the name of this one.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho4PI9zaZy4&feature=related


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 25, 2011)

This is kinda cute lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF9-sEbqDvU


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGI6q3JdlSc


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't help thinking of the Orthodox Jewish prayer that begins "Thank you G-d for not making me a woman..." 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9fFOelpE_8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YecsUQopNNU


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 6, 2011)

Who needs the Superbowl when you have this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=723b9yQR6Rk


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o 
This is ADORABLE!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 6, 2011)

Every breaking wave http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9C-z-dljsY


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2011)

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o
> This is ADORABLE!


That's a favorite. Here's one done by the same guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMWi7CLoZ2Q&feature=related


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> That's a favorite. Here's one done by the same guy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMWi7CLoZ2Q&feature=related



LOVE that one!
ok ok one more...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2F4EFYM_MA


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 7, 2011)

One more...

Bringing in the funk...and selling it wholesale....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbgrSUiRgBo&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 7, 2011)

I was pretty amazed by this..though nothing will ever replace Layne Staley's performance of this song..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8I6o6fDzJk


----------



## bonified (Feb 7, 2011)

This by far has been one of my favest tracks of the whole summer!

hot as f sax coupled with porno funky bassey cheesey double clappin air humpy goodness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e503goZZsoU


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 7, 2011)

I want one! Srsly, the dubbing is the funniest part. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSIWpFPkYrk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 7, 2011)

HaTikvah. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FC7Rbn_BZY


----------



## Linda (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgvAzKO00Pw&feature=related


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2011)

I have this song on repeat!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5NoVah-bY8


----------



## KingColt (Feb 11, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I have this song on repeat!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5NoVah-bY8



Ah yea? Well I have THIS on repeat  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FWf7ONmNWE I can´t watch yours, because UMG thinks peasants from my shitty third world country shouldn´t be allowed to watch it.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this....they look so much like my Max I lost and he loved the snow too..

(warning: silly dog stuff nothing really cool)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdJcYTh1rP0


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2011)

Braaaaiiiiiinnnnnnssssss and love


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TaiTheAsianWonder#p/u/3/ZFTa-qXremk

Get this laptop. Just do it!!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 17, 2011)

http://mashable.com/2011/02/17/watson-smackdown/


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

Sometimes I listen to this while I'm posting in Hyde Park. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUt7wcLVV50&feature=related


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 20, 2011)

Watch at :51 and 1:05 for what is probably the best music and car drift EVER.. in a $1.6 million car, they have more you can buy one..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI0eJkNTfMU

I really like it at 1:05.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 23, 2011)

Catchy AND cruel! What's not to like? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k76IGLi6jWI


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKo4ariYcCU this never fails to make me laugh


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 24, 2011)

Law and Order: U.K. Edition


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi1BHb8M43U


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojJUzv88Els&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 26, 2011)

Caution: Some profanity. Much LOL. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg29DVQ5g7Q&NR=1


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBY-0n4esNY


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 28, 2011)

Jimmy Kimmel's Hottie Body Humpilates


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka7D6RUAXJg


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 4, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOS8_ekgsno&feature=player_embedded#at=43 :bow: :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 4, 2011)

Ernest Nagel said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOS8_ekgsno&feature=player_embedded#at=43 :bow: :happy:


My cat, Nacho, a polydact, does have working opposable thumbs. I thank God everyday he doesn't know how to use them aside from opening doors and cabinets.


----------



## KingColt (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frrnd71vgW0 Saw them both live last week on their european tour. Good times.


----------



## Twilley (Mar 5, 2011)

I have two for you guys. One is of a master artist at work, and the other is one of my favorite performers. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31eMG8MoXD8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FoRsYhwTLI


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBJA7OfkuJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Internet dating rant!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 9, 2011)

Club Villain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB2BKdgSW4U&feature=player_embedded#at=11


----------



## soulwreck20 (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bXbnRtU154


----------



## Deven (Mar 10, 2011)

In my anticipation for the new Portal game:

"Still Alive Typography"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 10, 2011)

I wasn't sure where else to put this.

It's just a video I made of an ukulele recording I made.

I feel like I say this all the time, BUT, I don't have the best voice, so listen at your own discretion.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 11, 2011)

I needed a laugh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCOIeYSwbXs *NSFW*


----------



## Mathias (Mar 11, 2011)

Beethoven 5th Symphony! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRgXUFnfKIY


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 11, 2011)

WWE's Undertaker New Theme Song

 Johnny Cash - Ain't No Grave Can Hold My Body Down


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 15, 2011)

Not the usual ran-dumb silliness but I liked it. A good, simple message nicely delivered. :bow: http://www.pinkbatmovie.com/


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 22, 2011)

Kristen Schaal vs. Kristen Schaal: Do you feel that boob stab?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2011)

Its a classic, worth posting again (if its already posted):

This man right here is my grandfather, he was the first cat herder in my family.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 25, 2011)

Pirate Metal. The ultimate evolution of musical variety.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 27, 2011)

Two dogs dining in a busy restaurant:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVwlMVYqMu4


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2011)

What's in Spock's Scanner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs2l38DoqsQ


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 28, 2011)

The wooden spoon trick. I'm still laughing. . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vqUdC-8nFY


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> What's in Spock's Scanner
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs2l38DoqsQ



Haaaaaaa! Funny as hell and brilliantly edited. I can't imagine how much time someone spent on that. :bow:


----------



## danielson123 (Mar 31, 2011)

One of my idols, Colt Cabana, just being himself! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_kvTAoSW0g


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd be MUCH more impressed if he did this with SS/BBW.  http://www.flixxy.com/worlds-fastest-magician.htm


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a fan of the movie _Fight Club_ and of Jane Austin's novels, hence, this damned near made me pee on myself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2PM0om2El8

Enjoy. . . - Jim


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 5, 2011)

One of my favorite random videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPEjG9fqYuM&feature=related


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont know the audio, but here is a compilation of a movie-type of BBWs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOC0CR3pkow


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 7, 2011)

The Engineers Guide to Cats (special credit to Zowie)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHXBL6bzAR4&feature=feedf


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzfQwXEqYaI

MY HAND IS A DOLPHIN. Everybody's Russian! Gotta watch this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-33i2b17nc

HAHAHAHAHA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO06XenztDE

This reminds me of me and my friends... no joke!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNYZH9kuaYM

History set to the Can Can. Beautiful.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a trailer for one of the most controversial films I've ever seen. Made by the audacious Ralph Bakshi, it is a grotesque satire of racism and racist imagery. Here is Coonskin! This is it. This is _really_ it.

Richard Pryor and The Wu-Tang Clan were all huge fans of this movie.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzRbYdTIORc&feature=relmfu


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (Apr 9, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Its a classic, worth posting again (if its already posted):
> 
> This man right here is my grandfather, he was the first cat herder in my family.


ROFLAO! This is great!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

One of the greatest western songs ever written. Enjoy!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 9, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> Here's a trailer for one of the most controversial films I've ever seen. Made by the audacious Ralph Bakshi, it is a grotesque satire of racism and racist imagery. Here is Coonskin! This is it. This is _really_ it.
> 
> Richard Pryor and The Wu-Tang Clan were all huge fans of this movie.



I.
Fucking. 
Love. 
This. 
MOVIE.

And pretty much anything Bakshi-related.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 9, 2011)

A good way to start any day, I think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVA3jgpgIY8


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope this hasn't ready been posted. *WARNING:* If you need to pee, do so before going clickie below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2011)

Ackbar! The Star Wars Talk Show 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mPM4b9lkEU&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 12, 2011)

Great song with great lyrics. Yes, I know I should think it's sexist, but it's just friggin' hilarious.

_Inflatable Amy _by The Argument


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 13, 2011)

The genius that is Andy Kaufman, and his infamous run in with Jerry 'the King' Lawler on David Letterman in 1982. Legitimately named one of the most significant moments in television history.

_*Warning: Uncensored*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Xm8GQW14


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2011)

Yessssss I *DO* have a special friend I'd like to play with!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=007tojIefng&feature=share


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 14, 2011)

This is not safe for work! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0LvKg5aCG0&feature=player_embedded

 - Jim


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 15, 2011)

Seems I've seen this elsewhere recently? Hope it wasn't here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlFst6GdRQg


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 16, 2011)

BBW does a PANTS BUTTON POP! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaTAWHrBzJc


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2011)

Pictures of Pandas Painting Pictures of Penguins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO7hCREWsA0


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajq4Ek-jChA&feature=related


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 26, 2011)

One off-putting remark about fat girls but overall pretty funny. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVbmH4u2kbY&feature=player_embedded#at=37


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant! :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugkLFwqslp8

They say young is good and old is fine and truth is cool, 
but all that matters is you had your good times.
But those good times come with prices 
and I can't believe it when I hear the jokes they make
At anyone's expense except their own, 
would they laugh if they knew who paid?
Ain't it like most people, I'm no diff'rent, 
we love to talk on things we don't know about.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 28, 2011)

Hollywood sets a great example when it comes to recycling, don't they? :huh:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/0247468f28/when-harry-met-sally-2-with-billy-crystal-helen-mirren


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 28, 2011)

hahahahahaha... man I love it!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EAXYH4b4yM


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 28, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> hahahahahaha... man I love it!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EAXYH4b4yM



Nice video, sexy fat9276! Check this one out  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSai5klswws


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gKXelEj00s


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 29, 2011)

I give to you all:

Stone Cold presents a Rick Roll!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyDp0HyFRgM


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2011)

Another look at Kirk and Spock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC3MjM6I9Vk


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 3, 2011)

I thought this was pretty cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n5AfHYST6E

Oh and this one too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ctaA2mERzI


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2011)

How to make Hello Kitty Sushi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A-CasEhcsw&feature=share


----------



## chicken legs (May 12, 2011)

This little girl gave me nightmares.. Sweet baby squirrel


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQpFbfaILzY&feature=related


Frankie Coffeecake no good


----------



## chicken legs (May 21, 2011)

So cute it made me cry a bit. Old lady's missing cat pops up during interview about her losing everything.


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2011)

Ever wonder how Mark Hamill would have done if he'd been cast as The Joker in The Dark Knight?

Well...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 31, 2011)

I guess this could also be considered zombie porn? :eat2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB7jSFeVz1U&feature=player_embedded#at=80


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 25, 2011)

The EBT Benefits Song.

LOL!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzspsovNvII&sns=fb


----------



## MissAshley (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone watch Glozell? She's hilarious!

http://www.youtube.com/user/glozell1#p/a/f/0/mqCQxZjTC2s


----------



## MattB (Sep 4, 2011)

My favourite Japanese cat...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XID_W4neJo


----------



## Frankhw (Sep 4, 2011)

Jade Richards on X factor UK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dnp6N9jsLo

Beautiful rendition of Adele's Someone Like You.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 5, 2011)

*we had the Baltimore Grand Prix this weekend....it was cool...here's the best *almost* wreck
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hNZmxHcCq0&feature=share


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 14, 2011)

Disney character dance battle...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRTC6wrOeik&feature=share


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2011)

Try watching this when you're 5 years old 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NBLFSzPdaI&feature=related


----------



## duraznos (Sep 14, 2011)

Epic Rap Battles of History

 ... not sure if this has been posted. The link is to a compilation of all of them. The originals are from nicepeter.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 14, 2011)

This is me, videographing my trip to the beach today for my friends here on DIMS. I hope this brightens someone's day, the beautiful beach! I enjoyed videoing it for you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3gxTRFnwns


----------



## MattB (Sep 16, 2011)

A feeder video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8Y90uYxvs


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Hands-down, THE most romantic beautiful pasta commercial ever made.

Reminds me where i live, kind of (as to beach.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4OfZYFPZPI


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 21, 2011)

Well considering they have announced the are quitting the music biz..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY

Goodbye guys it has been a great run.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Sep 23, 2011)

This guy is incredible!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp1BYzIVi0U&list=FLOWePEDFGK7y_aJbGAfTcUw&index=39


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, i hit two slightly wrong notes. I can do better. 

How do I sing?

Hey all. This is me, singing. I relax my throat a bit at 1:10.. i get better after that. (I was distracted by a fly halfway through. Its obvious.) Anyways, the song is "Maroon 5 - She Will be Loved," and its the first time in awhile i sang it. I LOOVE to sing.  Please let me know what you think, again, sometimes i tense my throat up for no reason. The more it relaxes, the better i sing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlviB_2vIf0


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, my voice is more warmed up, lets see where this goes. My voice only gets better from here.

(I sang the whole summer, for hours. Florida liked it the most.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7N0LRWErwU


----------



## MattB (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, today would've been Jim Henson's 75th birthday. No one person has entertained me more in my life, and he's pretty much shaped my sense of humour...

Since it's literally impossible for me to pick a single favourite moment, here are a few links to some of (what I think) are the best bits...(Jim Henson and Frank Oz had ridiculous chemistry!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8klumw4ahg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueuA-9pqRok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pigcahytIH8 (Okay, I admit this may be my favourite one...:bow

Oh, this could go on all day. No, I have no intentions of growing up...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

MattB said:


> Well, today would've been Jim Henson's 75th birthday. No one person has entertained me more in my life, and he's pretty much shaped my sense of humour...
> 
> Since it's literally impossible for me to pick a single favourite moment, here are a few links to some of (what I think) are the best bits...(Jim Henson and Frank Oz had ridiculous chemistry!)
> 
> ...




Those were great!


----------



## MattB (Oct 8, 2011)

Neat! Invisibility cloak! As soon as it's available in paint form I'm getting a bucket..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YO4TTpYg7g


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbstkXowlAc
:happy:


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 8, 2011)

This is hilarious - squirrel obstacle course

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWU0bfo-bSY&feature=related


----------



## Captain Save (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=j3n_IkqcPV0

I saw these guys at work during a break the other day, and as it turns out they've got their own channel. Enjoy!


----------



## MattB (Oct 9, 2011)

Bayoum-badoum...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skb2gKR7rOk


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 11, 2011)

Flight of the Concords ~ Business Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU

Next thing you know we're in the bathroom brushing our teeth. That's foreplay.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 16, 2011)

A clip from BBC's "Mrs. Browns Boys" ..do it yourself bikini wax


----------



## Captain Save (Oct 17, 2011)

This commercial has been on my mind lately, probably because people are revolted and horrified when I tell them I don't care very much for cheese, yellow cheeses in particular. 

I just find the reactions funny.
:happy:

Denny's let's get cheesy menu commercial


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 20, 2011)

From 0:07 on...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK90L9EhOvM&feature=related


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMcPTbzjF3E


Hahahaha Doc


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 23, 2011)

This Lamborghini Murcielago LP 670-4 SV is REALLY F**king HOT!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEaSZMYV498


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 24, 2011)

I love this show lol

Psych: The Jackal Has Arrived


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 25, 2011)

Choose&#65279; your difficulty level:
Very easy,
Easy,
Medium,
Hard,
Very Hard,
@[email protected]!!!
Asian.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7iNbyLOWSg


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 26, 2011)

And now for something completely different.

The _Pie Jesu_ from Faure's _Requiem_ sung by a soprano with absolutely no vibrato. I hate fucking vibrato. This is incredibly beautiful, IMHO.

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ3mtLIQ-Es&feature=fvst


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 30, 2011)

Things are going to end VERY badly for this guy, he really flipped over a cop car. Not smart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ou61QvIDJg


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 30, 2011)

We need more commercials like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p06XHHRvpk


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 7, 2011)

Speaking of commercials..I love this Hot Pocket thingy


----------



## MattB (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVUPtCgZaww


----------



## Twilley (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4306i99LMXo&list=FLdeKF1YVrkwS9Tc9r50LJRg&index=25&feature=plpp_video


----------



## MattB (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDO5WdO_RoE


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...j8H9AQ&usg=AFQjCNFpfMRDv3yXV8Zomi2bwAtA98g1LQ

 -Jim


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 30, 2011)

I see this sort of thing and I think of the Asian Father meme



Heyyou said:


> Choose&#65279; your difficulty level:
> Very easy,
> Easy,
> Medium,
> ...



View attachment asianfather_AAA.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 30, 2011)

Best NASCAR prayer, ever.


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 26, 2011)

Payback's a bitch, ain't it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlEzvdlYRes

 -Jim


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 26, 2011)

The Science behind Santa


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 1, 2012)

The Catholics have won this one IMO. LOL

http://tithenai.tumblr.com/post/3215186237/two-churches-located-across-the-street-from-each-other


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> The Catholics have won this one IMO. LOL
> 
> http://tithenai.tumblr.com/post/3215186237/two-churches-located-across-the-street-from-each-other



I'm inclined to agree. Shame nobody thought of this though. 

"Meaningless, meaningless, says the teacher, utterly meaningless, everything is meaningless. Man's fate is the same as the animal's, the same fate awaits them both: as one dies so does the other, all have the same breath, man has no advantage over the animal. Everything is meaningless." (Ecclesiastes 1.)


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2012)

A parody of the latest "Dark Knight Rises" trailer.

The Lion King Rises


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjFZ6msgdvk

Shameless self promotion


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2012)

Same as hayes:

Shameless self promotion.

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/ive-just-seen-a-face

It's a cover of a Beatle's song, but in a folk fashion. the melody is changed and the song is slowed down and strummed with an alternating bass.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 9, 2012)

Check out this awesome Spoken Word Performance by the amazing Mike McGee!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4KkoPVZVCQ&feature=related


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXx-n6T7tZg

 -Jim


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 13, 2012)

Big Buck Bunny animation (1080p HD)

This made me smile.


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eciQ_VNnns4
Got this song stuck in my head for the past few weeks!!!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm Drawn That Way...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr2ZERIFL4U


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 16, 2012)

You know how to whistle, don't ya?
The amazing Bogie and Bacall...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MheNUWyROv8&sns=em


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dFz10R529g&feature=colike


----------



## Squirrelman (Jan 20, 2012)

Having fun with music and photos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL2AoRaO7sk


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Jan 20, 2012)

Squirrelman said:


> Having fun with music and photos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL2AoRaO7sk



Cool vid


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 20, 2012)

This made me giggle really hard: Come to the Bark Side


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2012)

Elmo is always awesome:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_LaxhdgB28&feature


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 25, 2012)

Come to the dark side...of pop!

Darth Vader dances to Beat It.

http://youtu.be/BhUZmvAEIN4


----------



## imfree (Jan 28, 2012)

I always love how funny Darth Vader looks when he plays guitar!


----------



## Deven (Jan 28, 2012)

How It Should Have Ended: Twilight

I love the entire How It Should Have Ended channel.


----------



## Twilley (Jan 28, 2012)

I really REALLY want to go to another Rocky Horror showing, mostly because the first time I didn't know the calls and the last time nobody else did. And also there were obnoxious drunken fratboys behind me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyoSkBYBhFU&list=FLdeKF1YVrkwS9Tc9r50LJRg&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 29, 2012)

What is Dubstep, Charlie Brown?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICFZCb5Ay2E


----------



## Nas80 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hugh Laurie is talking about european fans of "House" in the Graham Norton Show. :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOPt47Jyzpc


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2012)

not you tube, but a random link either way. Just a song I recorded with the usual crummy singing, but I'm happy with the actual music.

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/james-blues


----------



## firefly (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope this hasn't been posted yet (mom ate the Halloween candies):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YQpbzQ6gzs&feature=player_embedded

May I adopt the little pirate? He's soooo cute :sigh:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bask in the glory that is Lord Flashheart!!


----------



## sanderbwa (Feb 8, 2012)

Calvin Harris has just shared this. I almost fell off my chair. http://youtu.be/RpScO_OnJvY


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 9, 2012)

All I can say is that this scene better f**king be in the Phantom Menace 3D version when I see it this weekend. 

Hell yeah.


----------



## freakyfred (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DQCy8rLZB98


----------



## Takeshi (Feb 10, 2012)

Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6

I definitly need practice with my bow, but considering I haven't fired it in almost 4 months, I thought I did rather decent! Missed the bear all 3 times in the last part, but the first arrow went right between his back leg and the tree trunk, so if that bear was real he wouldn't be all too happy with me taking away his baby-making capability! lol. Sorry about not having part 1, had my phone on camera mode and only took pictures for the first few targets, so it actually starts from part 2 and on.
Next time I'm going to buy more arrows so I can have longer segments without constantly stopping to go out there and grab my arrows again. ^_^
If you're interested the bow I'm using is the Martin X-200, 60 AMO, 55# pull recurve.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a wonderful animated commercial for Heineken.


----------



## MattB (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF87hKGnvpM


----------



## imfree (Feb 12, 2012)

MattB said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF87hKGnvpM



Is it just me, or is William Shatner really singing backup in that song???:doh:


----------



## MattB (Feb 12, 2012)

imfree said:


> Is it just me, or is William Shatner really singing backup in that song???:doh:



Hard to tell really, the horns really tend to draw the focus...for me anyways.


----------



## MattB (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5TsSsiSMHk

One for the ladies, real Riot Grrrl stuff. Complete with drum solo...


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 15, 2012)

Kitten Kills Trolls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUOv...list=ULgXxLAzIUp5U&lf=mfu_in_order&playnext=1


----------



## imfree (Feb 15, 2012)

This just in: Exterminator position open in DimmerLand. See video for job description. We really need to hire a qualified aplicant soon!


----------



## MattB (Feb 16, 2012)

For The Kid.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SMM2YvV5q8

Try watching this all the way through the first time without giggling...its impossible


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so happy I get to see her live tomorrow night!! I hope she sings this song!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySUuhDcAl2I&feature=relmfu


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 29, 2012)

A little old but some gorgeous women, tastefully presented. And yes, they are honest-to-goodness BBW, not a bunch of size 12s. :happy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kQEs09npNA&feature=g-vrec&context=G23dc3d7RVAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gafp_IQs6M


----------



## Nas80 (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-1nLr6Gl4I


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ2NCDZ6ZH8


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 14, 2012)

(This is Not Safe For Work.) The best possible way for a date to end:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...uMX5CQ&usg=AFQjCNGCHC028eR-CuwuxviWYJEXQXpXVg

 - Jim


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 14, 2012)

Def Poetry will always be one of my favorite tv shows

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtNBsipk78w


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy Musical [email protected] 

Just in case anyone is wondering what I have been babbling about the last couple of days its Nerdtastic!


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 14, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Holy Musical [email protected]
> 
> Just in case anyone is wondering what I have been babbling about the last couple of days its Nerdtastic!



lol epic thank you.this made my night!!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 15, 2012)

bigpapi4u said:


> lol epic thank you.this made my night!!



Your Most Welcome well worth checking out their other stuff, That darn first song is sooo catchy its still in my head


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's another 'How A First Date Should Go': (Also not safe for work.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=422u...DvjVQa1PpcFNHtIcbAb4LtCyGqV7qPe7XlWpll2SwKEA=

 -Jim


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 17, 2012)

This is not really my type of humor. But I figured some you might be into it. If it brings you some happiness, so be it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTQn6lF-Qws

Wow man, that is something else.


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 20, 2012)

Very short and very funny.  -Jim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be0quWU-yRQ


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHphtkqZMiM&context=C4c8b5c4ADvjVQa1PpcFPz4zaG6Wu4EivlyfKmwaLfEJcmbyzNcik=

This is a video my friend Gezuz took the other night when we were hanging out at the bar and these crazy kids started playing with a taser!

And the random girl who comes up and ask to do it was CRAZY!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtyhWo8qngk


----------



## smithnwesson (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsTjaAF72Dk

 - Jim


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 18, 2012)

Red Green Show Episode 74 - The Owl Project

Great Canadian TV.


----------



## The Fat Man (May 18, 2012)

Some random pro-wrestling for everyone's viewing pleasure.

Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko from way back when.
http://youtu.be/tJqgutqxEoc

A tribute video to the rise and tragic fall of Chris Benoit.
http://youtu.be/ku-lEHg42Rc



If there are actually some wrestling fans on the board that want more I'll delve into my YouTube favorites and go nuts, just let me know.


----------



## The Fat Man (May 18, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtyhWo8qngk



Love that whole album. Jenny Lewis is beyond sexy.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 20, 2012)

Mickey's Son and Daughter - Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 23, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0F2G376JRW8

Comedian Jo Koy came here and this is what he had to say about Louisville! 
LMAO!


----------



## SD007 (May 25, 2012)

here's a cool dance video guise!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxPbgnO81sQ

The song (Pop Culture - Madeon) is a mix of 39 groovy tunes


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 26, 2012)

Alley Oop - The Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band


----------



## smithnwesson (May 28, 2012)

Slinky on a treadmill.

 -Jim

(You don't have to watch it all; the first 30 seconds or so gives you the idea.)


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 28, 2012)

In Honor of Memorial Day

The War Was In Color - Carbon Leaf


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 11, 2012)

Two different Adam Curtis BBC documentaries that absolutely changed my way of looking at the world. I can't stress how awesome these two docs are. Each is three parts, just follow the links

The Trap
http://youtu.be/IhQdaqavtdE
http://youtu.be/TbBVKK4wPK4
http://youtu.be/LFjCJFsbS0U

The Power of Nightmares
http://youtu.be/hFBMez0NE7w
http://youtu.be/3mtDQEQmoRU
http://youtu.be/OYOSa56IJUE


----------



## Lamia (Jun 13, 2012)

I have been making random videos for my youtube channel of me singing. If you like Hank Williams you might like this if you love him you might hate it because it's me doing a poor imitation of him. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-F194h0g8w


----------



## SD007 (Jun 14, 2012)

the most ASTOUNDING FACT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnQMDgXcseU


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 14, 2012)

http://youtu.be/9ZWmZdgrE78

- Jim


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84nqfhmo3tA

Atmosphere is playing here July 13th, I hope I get to go!!


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 7, 2012)

Not really an emotional-guy, very internal. But stuff like this just gets me so fired-up! Stick with-it, Big pay-off @ 2:10


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2xnWYx8YK8

 - Jim


----------



## imfree (Jul 31, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2xnWYx8YK8
> 
> - Jim



The video is no surprise to me. That guy is in Lithonia, Georgia.:doh: Some things in that state are so weird that I'd swear the devil went down there and never left!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKLWfhhLZAs


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Not sure if these have been posted yet, but I love these..the Animals of YouTube singing Christmas carols. First is Deck the Halls, second is Jingle Bells*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0WVfj76bo&feature=relmfu


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRzhd3eUyO8&feature=relmfu


----------



## Frankhw (Jul 31, 2012)

imfree said:


> The video is no surprise to me. That guy is in Lithonia, Georgia.:doh: Some things in that state are so weird that I'd swear the devil went down there and never left!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKLWfhhLZAs



Actually you can get busted for speeding by an aircraft. When I was in the military (20 years ago) my roommate went on leave. As he was speeding down a highway his fuzz-buster went off with no cop car in sight. A few miles down the road was a roadblock where some people were being waved through and others (like him) were being sent to a ticket lane.

When he objected that they hadn't checked his speed as he approached. The officer giving him the ticket just pointed at the aircraft that was circling overhead.

These days the government probably has to post the signs so that today when people get the picture of their license plate with the time, location, speed and the amount they owe it's harder for them to fight in court because they were warned.

I mean if a guy notices the sign and spends the time to post on youtube the other drivers should notice it and be smart enough to slow down.

Oh and I was posted in Ft Lewis GA at the time.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 31, 2012)

Marie5656 said:


> *Not sure if these have been posted yet, but I love these..the Animals of YouTube singing Christmas carols. First is Deck the Halls, second is Jingle Bells*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0WVfj76bo&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHA! Those were great. Here's some more talking animals:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-Kt_kuYVtU

 - Jim


----------



## imfree (Jul 31, 2012)

Frankhw said:


> Actually you can get busted for speeding by an aircraft. ...snipped....



Of course I do know better, as I was the THP Radar Tech from about 1984-to-1988. There weren't any VASCAR machines around by the time my tenure had begun, but many markings were still in place and a trooper could sight and manually clock. vehicles from aircraft.

Vintage MPH Industries K-55, from back in my day 

View attachment MPH old K-55.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 31, 2012)

It makes me giggle when I look back and think that a lot of my late teens/early 20's was spent with a lot of these people 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wq3RqbZidk

*cross*


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM&feature=share

AMAZING!! She is so kick ass!!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 16, 2012)

It is *NOT* a good idea to this open at work!

There's a bunch of these vids out there and I think all of them are very funny, but that's just me. Ya'll may not agree. 

This one is my fav so far:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ezs2QbuFTQ


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2012)

I gots new craft supplies that always makes me happy


----------



## miafantastic (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's a fave, the Jordan holds Angela's hand scene from My So-Called Life:

http://youtu.be/s_Etd_CYI_k

Perfection. I will always and forever stan for that show. <3


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 22, 2012)

Five Guys Burger and Fries review

OH MY DAYUM


----------



## imfree (Aug 22, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Five Guys Burger and Fries review
> 
> OH MY DAYUM



Friends don't let friends autotune!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 23, 2012)

miafantastic said:


> Here's a fave, the Jordan holds Angela's hand scene from My So-Called Life:
> 
> http://youtu.be/s_Etd_CYI_k
> 
> Perfection. I will always and forever stan for that show. <3



Thanks for posting this!

Made my heart swoon, of course Jared always does. 
I am surprised I didn't pass out when I met him a few years ago


----------



## Alicia33 (Aug 23, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Five Guys Burger and Fries review
> 
> OH MY DAYUM



That one is good, my favorite auto-tune is 'Charlie Sheen's- Winning'


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm going to have to look for that one.


----------



## miafantastic (Aug 23, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> Made my heart swoon, of course Jared always does.
> I am surprised I didn't pass out when I met him a few years ago



You are very welcome! And now Jared Leto is in a REAL band, right? HA.

Everything about that scene just kills me. Torch-carrying Brian thinks Angela's looking at him, then realizes she's actually looking PAST him and at Jordan. All their friends (Rayanne and Ricky!) in their little camps witnessing the scene and the tremendous moment-to-be. My heart still freaking pounds when Jordan starts walking towards her and then -- surprise! -- gives her that bit of acknowledgement, and takes her hand to the soundtrack of freaking Buffalo Tom. And the way she smiles as they turn the corner when the shot slows down. Sigh. It was so easy to identify with Claire Danes' Angela. She was tremendous in that role. Even now, H. Christ, that show puts me right back in 10th grade. It still looks and smells like how I remember suburbanite high school in the mid '90s. The incidents and plot lines stung with authenticity. Sure, there's a place for all kinds of teen dramas, but these days I love even more how My So-Called Life wasn't glossy and Brought to You by Nylon or filled with super-verbal, post-modern New Yorker columnists-in-training. I adore its frump-a-dump-ness, its cringe-inducing awkwardness, its damn-Angela-you-can-be-pathetic-and-spineless-yet-an-absolutely-amazing-hero ... ness! HA. So anyway, yes, LOVE. And happy to know you do, too.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 23, 2012)

miafantastic said:


> You are very welcome! And now Jared Leto is in a REAL band, right? HA.
> 
> Everything about that scene just kills me. Torch-carrying Brian thinks Angela's looking at him, then realizes she's actually looking PAST him and at Jordan. All their friends (Rayanne and Ricky!) in their little camps witnessing the scene and the tremendous moment-to-be. My heart still freaking pounds when Jordan starts walking towards her and then -- surprise! -- gives her that bit of acknowledgement, and takes her hand to the soundtrack of freaking Buffalo Tom. And the way she smiles as they turn the corner when the shot slows down. Sigh. It was so easy to identify with Claire Danes' Angela. She was tremendous in that role. Even now, H. Christ, that show puts me right back in 10th grade. It still looks and smells like how I remember suburbanite high school in the mid '90s. The incidents and plot lines stung with authenticity. Sure, there's a place for all kinds of teen dramas, but these days I love even more how My So-Called Life wasn't glossy and Brought to You by Nylon or filled with super-verbal, post-modern New Yorker columnists-in-training. I adore its frump-a-dump-ness, its cringe-inducing awkwardness, its damn-Angela-you-can-be-pathetic-and-spineless-yet-an-absolutely-amazing-hero ... ness! HA. So anyway, yes, LOVE. And happy to know you do, too.



Yeah that's how I met him, his band come here and played show, I have a picture of me, my friend, and him. I need to find it and post it.

And I couldn't have said it better! That show will always be AMAZING!


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 26, 2012)

miafantastic said:


> "_And the way she smiles as they turn the corner when the shot slows down...She was tremendous in that role...authenticity...wasn't glossy...its frump-a-dump-ness, its cringe-inducing awkwardness.._"


I was never really into it, as far as being committed to it, like being a part of "a scene." But it definitely sets a standard. The intentional-realism permeates into every decision, every aspect: Not just the dialogue or the kids' insights, but even things like how certain shots are lit or not. The character of Brian is played/employed to a truly masterful effect, like Paganini. He's so irritating, you just want to strangle him, don't you? It's unrelenting...until there's a kind of reprieve, where he's almost normal, human-even. Then, almost as quickly, with an inevitable kind of certainty, he reverts back to his true-nature. Best moment? the denouement of this very episode.


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's a slide show from my old blog. It's changed since and I really should do a new one with all the new artwork. Anyways here it is! Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/SBVRIXyZKMQ


----------



## SD007 (Sep 14, 2012)

walkin the beach like a boss:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygeWsoYYMuQ&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26esrc%3Ds%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26ved%3D0CB0QtwIwAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.youtube.com%252Fwatch%253Fv%253DygeWsoYYMuQ%26ei%3D0LJSUJ2IBqbU2AXt6YDIBA%26usg%3DAFQjCNG5avDN2jr9G5tCXyGuyFjpVeu54w&has_verified=1
(fat guy in a commercial that isn't stupid)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 16, 2012)

imfree said:


> Of course I do know better, as I was the THP Radar Tech from about 1984-to-1988. There weren't any VASCAR machines around by the time my tenure had begun, but many markings were still in place and a trooper could sight and manually clock. vehicles from aircraft.
> 
> Vintage MPH Industries K-55, from back in my day



I just saw this, damn Edgar, this brings back some serious memories. This was the identical unit in the first police car I ever drove. Which was a 1986 Chevy Caprice. That really brings back some memories. I owe you rep for this. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> I just saw this, damn Edgar, this brings back some serious memories. This was the identical unit in the first police car I ever drove. Which was a 1986 Chevy Caprice. That really brings back some memories. I owe you rep for this. :bow:



Guess that makes us X-Bandits, ya' know, with that old X-Band RADAR and all!

I could get help when my workload overflowed, but, for the most part, I kept THP radar maintained and each yearly tested/calibrated/certified by myself.:happy:


----------



## MattB (Sep 16, 2012)

Cousin Sven!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 17, 2012)

I've loved this song since the first time I heard but I had never watched the video until a minute ago.
He is a super hot bearded ginger!!! Love!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP50Ewh31E4&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BbFV20mwn53OecU78J6fuM


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 19, 2012)

Even though it's a little demeaning to female poodles. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39kHDv3QnQs

 - Jim


----------



## Fattitude1 (Sep 20, 2012)

A twofer~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3c-WBn5cCg&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D84ik5LAYdg&feature=related


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 23, 2012)

Bodhran & Harmonica

"Sweet Bulgarity" - just brilliant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avTlwH122mI


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 23, 2012)

Seriously this is the best commercial of the year!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7fz0jpuLkM

Any sexy plumbers here on DIMS?? :eat2:


----------



## Lamia (Oct 12, 2012)

This is so messed up and funny. It's "Pleasure Sock".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=WJkKy0MpDpU&NR=1


----------



## SD007 (Oct 21, 2012)

Forward Unto Dawn (Halo 4) - live action series:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32ISq47zUB0

soooooo good


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 9, 2012)

It's... umm... me. Lol.


Brand New Day:

http://youtu.be/P9jfW86jOZo


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 16, 2012)

Racial Advert - South Africa, Soweto

I've often pictured these reversed-role images in my head... and this still grabbed me. I just _had_ to share it.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

Monty Python - The Galaxy Song


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 23, 2012)

Dragon Baby


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 24, 2012)

Wrong thread, my mistake!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 24, 2012)

A good car chase using RC cars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEROVWDp3n0&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q


----------



## Frankhw (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50IgzksUqpQ


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh My Dayum


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 29, 2012)

This is epic and romantic. She's a big girl, all her friends are big girls...

http://youtu.be/Rt190ZRqGaw


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BZYAyr3-B38#!

Love love love this song!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 29, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> This is epic and romantic. She's a big girl, all her friends are big girls...
> 
> http://youtu.be/Rt190ZRqGaw



OMG! I just cried like a baby watching that video!! She is one of the luckiest girls on earth!! I am super jealous!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 29, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> This is epic and romantic. She's a big girl, all her friends are big girls...
> 
> http://youtu.be/Rt190ZRqGaw



Aww...I love love. :happy:


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 29, 2012)

Adorable...dog imitating baby. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6r5cuRdsCM


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 30, 2012)

Open the door, get on the floor...


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 3, 2012)

my life long dream to be a mech pilot .. is here


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 5, 2012)

Ain't no body got time for dat


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 5, 2012)

Pikachu on Acid


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 6, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> my life long dream to be a mech pilot .. is here



This is the Kuratas video you want - it's a "sales" video that looks like a How It's Made episode. It has twin miniguns that shoot 6,000 BB rounds/minute. You aim it by a HUD reticle and fire by SMILING at the target...

""Be careful not to cause a shooting spree by smiling too much."


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qcm6QB1KwY

I'm not beautiful like you, I'm beautiful like me!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 7, 2012)

The ever so famous Tenga Egg...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddYW6wwPxpg


----------



## Twilley (Dec 7, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> The ever so famous Tenga Egg...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddYW6wwPxpg



my immediate thought was "oh that's probably a sex toy"

then "wait, maybe it's some kind of hardboiled egg product?"

"nope, sex toy."


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

Twilley said:


> my immediate thought was "oh that's probably a sex toy"
> 
> then "wait, maybe it's some kind of hardboiled egg product?"
> 
> "nope, sex toy."



Lmao damn straight! XD Oh that just made me smile hehe.


----------



## Twilley (Dec 15, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> Lmao damn straight! XD Oh that just made me smile hehe.



I do what I can


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 15, 2012)

Magneto and Titanium Man - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 15, 2012)

Just a song.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_DhFA77xr4&list=SPE592C5463BB7915E

Forgot how much I loved this song!


----------



## MattB (Dec 22, 2012)

Watch with the sound on...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=TQBMPDbqlvc


----------



## Fattitude1 (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN68CxY0GgM


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 28, 2012)

My son just showed me this. It's sad, sweet, creative... but sad

http://youtu.be/YDXOioU_OKM


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2012)

Jesus is in my toast http://youtu.be/0GOg54qSAfQ


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 29, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> Lmao damn straight! XD Oh that just made me smile hehe.



(Continuing on that vein... giggity)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMs-4fUZd-k

The Tug Toner

(NSFW)

(My mom totally walked in on the last shot. Simply turns around and walks back out. Best timing ever)


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 29, 2012)

HHAhahhhah!! My son and my guy stopped what they were doing just to watch that. Thanks man!


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 29, 2012)

crosseyedhamster said:


> (Continuing on that vein... giggity)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMs-4fUZd-k
> 
> ...



Oh my god.
That's awesome and terrible and hilarious, all at once.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 3, 2013)

Hysterical Literature; reading with a vibrator.
In case you're curious... |1|2|3|4|


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 8, 2013)

We got Dodgeson Here! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4MUBQNbTYo


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2013)

A trailer for a new indie animated film.

From Nick Cross: Black Sunrise


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 9, 2013)

This is very funny and made me pee on myself just a little.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbycvPwr1Wg

- Jim


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 9, 2013)

Rolls Royce Rally Car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-pzol0sxro&list=LL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

A wonderful animated short film from France. From Sylavain Chomet (_The Triplets of Belleville_, _The Illusionist_), here is *The Old Lady and the Pigeons*.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 10, 2013)

crosseyedhamster said:


> (Continuing on that vein... giggity)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMs-4fUZd-k
> 
> ...



Hey I like this commercial XD


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 12, 2013)

Toyota Commerical from Australia
A great love story between a man and his truck (or ute from where its from)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1PNQwHZuJc&list=FL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q&index=14


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

The 5 Laws of the Penguin

[Does not contain any images of penguins, nor video of penguins. Just somebody explaining something extremely random: The 5 laws of the penguin!]


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

A Rifftrax video (from the creators of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_) of one of the creepiest films ever, *Santa and the Ice Cream Bunny*.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 13, 2013)

R2-D2's Other Message
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZp2D0DuIj0&list=FL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q&index=47


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 13, 2013)

The new Corvette C7 is finally here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsQGcD0TJvw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 13, 2013)

HAHHAHHAHHAHHhahhaHHAHHAHHAHHAHHAH 

so much rep in this.



ClutchingIA19 said:


> R2-D2's Other Message
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZp2D0DuIj0&list=FL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q&index=47


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2013)

The Sound of Silence by Sharleen Spiteri.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 14, 2013)

Decided to watch all of the iLL WiLL PrEss videos... Foamy the Squirrel!
Starting with Episode 1 from 3 years ago...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIUjUrCQjIU


----------



## moore2me (Jan 14, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> A wonderful animated short film from France. From Sylavain Chomet (_The Triplets of Belleville_, _The Illusionist_), here is *The Old Lady and the Pigeons*.



Dear Weirdo890,

Thanks for finding the film from Chomet. I love the Triplets movie and really enjoy the comedy of that production team. The Old Lady and the Pigeons is wonderful and charming. You scored. :bow:

M2M


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2013)

moore2me said:


> Dear Weirdo890,
> 
> Thanks for finding the film from Chomet. I love the Triplets movie and really enjoy the comedy of that production team. The Old Lady and the Pigeons is wonderful and charming. You scored. :bow:
> 
> M2M



Thank you. Have you heard that Chomet is now making a prequel to Triplets. It's supposed to be about the Triplets when they were younger, according to what I've heard.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Thank you. Have you heard that Chomet is now making a prequel to Triplets. It's supposed to be about the Triplets when they were younger, according to what I've heard.



No, I did not hear that. I will keep watch for it tho. I wonder if they will still be craving frogs and hunting them with dynamite or "potato mashers"?

Here's something just as strange as blowing up frogs to eat, using frogs in
your carnival act . . . .in *The Devil's Carnival.*

*
The scorpion and the frog*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqTQYGUhz_Y


*In all my dreams I drown*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=PYIioYDI2Iw&NR=1

*
Grace for sale*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx2stAMSl7k

*The scorpion's sting*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EW1JRqjzN4


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 15, 2013)

Anybody want an offroad wheelchair? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejkmQffNYjk


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 15, 2013)

Some amazing RC helicopter flying above
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7JPiFBCD9U&list=FL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q&index=96


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 15, 2013)

Here comes Mike Nelson: DESTROYER OF WORLDS!!


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4B61zCZ3sQ


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't wash your car with petrol 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W73AbHS1fG8


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 22, 2013)

How to tie a perfect ponytail in seconds:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHf_DvPUHOY


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome VW commercial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI7ViJK4m5U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 27, 2013)

Yiruma - Kiss the Rain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIbUNfg_wmM

I loved Yiruma ever since one of his songs was supposed to be featured in the first Twilight movie but never was, for "Bellas Lullaby"... ended up choosing something else but I love Yiruma!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 30, 2013)

There's a bunch of these on the Internet. I really like them because I'm old and can't hear shit. This is my current fav:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIwrgAnx6Q8


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't mean to monopolize this the thread, but this is just too funny:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xFaJUZRkQM

 -Jim


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 1, 2013)

Holstein Cows Walking, so peaceful 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZaOzydGEW8


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 1, 2013)

What if Pixar remake The Terminator? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH0fm2eOkg4


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 2, 2013)

THIS VIDEO HAD ME CRACKING UP!!! FUNNY, FUNNY, FUNNY


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 6, 2013)

Rovio's version of the Harlem Shake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbejgVDYiSQ


----------



## Fattitude1 (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/QdoTdG_VNV4?rel=0&iv_load_policy=3<br+/>&autoplay=0&wmode=transparent


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 7, 2013)

One of my favorite episdoes of Viva La Bam, I missed that show so bad. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9pCviS2COQ


----------



## MattB (Mar 19, 2013)

Worst movie death scene ever.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 20, 2013)

Mentos Commerical featuring Hannibal Lector 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ6AStLUZcw&list=LL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9pD_UK6vGU


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 23, 2013)

Kid wakes up from surgery



Dizzzay!!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 23, 2013)

How NOT to pull a boat out of water
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq7sqqeUaso&nofeather=True


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYfDnc42wog

 -Jim


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 24, 2013)

Kramer making out with a mannequin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jX857cxG8k&nofeather=True


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x4r-c4I_9Rc


----------



## SD007 (Mar 28, 2013)

Guy gets chased by a monkey

"Thus, AIDS was born"


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 29, 2013)

Bathtub Race 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idk3t-OYu9c&nofeather=True


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 11, 2013)

Harlem Shake Gone Wrong 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlNwyyijHF4


----------



## SD007 (May 11, 2013)

Shake dat ass dawg!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOTV3wZsSc

Bear can't stop sneezing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GTfq2m-SnY

Puppies vs stairs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AGqsZICYLA


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (May 11, 2013)

I love this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNM0ENUCO5I


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 13, 2013)

Hitler interviews Charles Manson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slMoUBZFqBQ


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 21, 2013)

The BEST Lamborghini Gathering Ever - 350 Bulls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbjQgUKAfmQ


----------



## smithnwesson (May 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2013)

Gorilla, You're A Desperado - Warren Zevon


----------



## riplee (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=E4mx2P3kLv4&v=BhszZ53SEC8


----------



## Morganer (Jun 24, 2013)

GESAFFELSTEIN - PURSUIT (Official Video) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB8Ci7X5HUU


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's a documentary about the famed cartoon director Tex Avery. Enjoy!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 25, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Here's a documentary about the famed cartoon director Tex Avery. Enjoy!



One of my absolute favorites cartoons when I was younger and always will be, is "House of Tomorrow" by Tex Avery.

http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=13714


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 25, 2013)

Seven as a baby's name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRUdaWZ4FN0


----------



## qwerty123456 (Jun 30, 2013)

A Good Man


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2013)

A wonderful cartoon short film, directed and animated by veteran animator Mark Kausler, based on the song It's The Cat by Gus Kahn and Isham Jones.


----------



## Morganer (Jul 5, 2013)

????????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4h2yEetoRQ


----------



## Morganer (Jul 14, 2013)

Anatomy of a scene: Fruitvale Station, intimate dialog moment.

http://www.nytimes.com/video/2013/0...046/anatomy-of-a-scene-fruitvale-station.html


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 15, 2013)

Tank Smashes Prius!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7DFzl6ZU5k


----------



## moore2me (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMe8Le33bmI

Great wedding dance (weddings always make me cry).


----------



## Morganer (Jul 15, 2013)

2005 Taurus- driving U.S. Highway 129, Deal's Gap, TN - YouTube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACU_b_0Cf88


----------



## Morganer (Jul 15, 2013)

California Drivers can't drive in Snow 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwoAnM_Liy0


----------



## Morganer (Jul 15, 2013)

Winter driving FAIL! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Z8cmobjWs


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 15, 2013)

10 Surprising Ways To Offend People In Other Countries

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=UTE0G9amZNk&NR=1


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2013)

http://now.msn.com/how-german-sounds-funny-youtube-video

This is a funny clip showing how German words sound compared to other languages.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 22, 2013)

10 Dumbest Terrorists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21U_hn-eISQ


----------



## CPProp (Jul 24, 2013)

A bit of Rockney

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1fOZjiDaw4


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll Follow You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECEK-g7xayc


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 21, 2013)

Harry and Paul - Clarkson Island

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMuO-8S_0Wg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome flash mob video, classical music on a train. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gww9_S4PNV0


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 23, 2013)

Most of my videos are of my father in law...you have to have the sound turned up to hear his craziness.

I haven's watched them in a while...but be warned...there may be some racist/sexist content.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bnendza/videos


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2013)

and den he shrunk mah head:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS4RIOFhyL4


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJFdCmN98s

this has been making me laugh for like a year now LOL!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 12, 2013)

Captain Picard is in trouble:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Ho2f0Z5YA


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5hJC71GNzk


HAHAHA LOL!


----------



## Archetypus (Sep 28, 2013)

http://youtu.be/KNYo69XiDfA

In which a psychic uses mind powers to turn a cloud into a square shape...

"BECOME A SQUEEERE SHIP CLOOOOD."


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 30, 2013)

Bart Baker's Wrecking Ball Parody it's hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLtmauJLP-A


----------



## MattB (Apr 18, 2014)

Exactly...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0OIxb3dJ3w


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2014)

funny animation with music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuNvRFOXn3w


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2014)

short exceprt of some great choreography at the diner on the t.v. show "Roseanne"


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTDEgACLKTM[/ame]


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 28, 2014)

You don't have to know Cantonese (or whatever) to understand this. . . 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBMlgnCd_po[/ame]


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 29, 2014)

just so i am not the only person who will have to try to get this out of their head...

http://youtu.be/9PnbKL3wuH4


my almost 2 yr old watches this over and over...she is adorable when she dances to it...but ug...over and over...


----------



## Saisha (Jun 29, 2014)

Yoga cat

http://youtu.be/ViLwNTgfNS8


----------



## Saisha (Jun 29, 2014)

This isn't on Youtube as far as I know but it is a funny compilation of various cats and kittens 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=762663947091266


----------



## prplecat (Jun 30, 2014)

A truck overturned outside of Austin a couple of days ago. It was hauling 30,000 pounds of jalapenos...and now I can't get this out of my head!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZZqnVYB4UA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZZqnVYB4UA[/ame]


----------



## Saisha (Jul 6, 2014)

Very different art project:

http://youtu.be/a7LCTT7HKzc


----------



## Saisha (Jul 7, 2014)

Father giving away the bride speech:

http://youtu.be/eqEkPjUbmIA


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought this was very funny and well done. (Not Safe For Work!)

[ame]http://vimeo.com/79306807[/ame]


----------



## Saisha (Jul 14, 2014)

After 56 yrs of marriage, she still gets him dancing:

http://youtu.be/dZ1lmutH55A

60 seconds that hopefully will change how you think:

http://youtu.be/6KNCkuUOwoQ

Diver helps save tangled sea turtle who's reaction is priceless - I just hope in time it can use it's left fin again:

http://youtu.be/QSCbpcpjJl4


----------



## Saisha (Jul 15, 2014)

Boy comforts girl at first day of preschool - somehow I can see these 2 together as they get up older 

http://youtu.be/PclvpXg8CBc


----------



## MattB (Oct 5, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D-13V7Zqwk[/ame]


----------



## Sushi (Dec 31, 2014)

Something to make you SMILE. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7OEeb2Kjns[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2015)

Just...something. I thought it was amusing and strange.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAcQhkfXQU4


----------



## moore2me (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Matt,

I found another version of The Teddy Bears' Picnic that is more weird than the black and white hand puppet (Lambchop?).

*Teddy Bears' Picnic* from The Singing Detective
http://youtu.be/N1aQfox1F20 or 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1aQfox1F20[/ame]


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 17, 2015)

I randomly remembered little details about this movie but couldn't figure out what movie it was, but with the help from a few friends, we remembered a name!! lol

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQl4fReWuO8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQl4fReWuO8[/ame]


----------



## Lamia (Jan 24, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txrviiy8e_E[/ame]

i love this girl.


----------



## Deacone (Jan 29, 2015)

Always love Walk off the earth's videos  So creative! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ6rv2ZC3Kc[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Feb 21, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX2AEfZpWT8[/ame]


----------



## LinathSuru (Feb 21, 2015)

Well... on the note of Bob Ross...

Epic Rap Battles of History: Bob Ross vs Pablo Picasso


----------



## Madame_Cee (Feb 22, 2015)

This by far is still my favorite YouTube video on how to fight tall people: 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ubjosckrZc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ubjosckrZc[/ame]


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 22, 2015)

This is another one of my "dance around barefoot" songs

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEd8ZvS7y1s[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Feb 23, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H3o5E7Z6hc[/ame]


----------



## Madame_Cee (Feb 25, 2015)

I love the way these guys do covers and warped renditions of classic rock and other songs. Enjoy!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVH1Y15omgE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVH1Y15omgE[/ame]


----------



## Madame_Cee (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't know why I remembered this old M&M's commercial from when I was a kid. Still makes me giggle when I see the end.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx8DO-yeUyA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx8DO-yeUyA[/ame]


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 29, 2015)

i love corny jokes and puns...saw this earlier today. made me giggle

https://youtu.be/l2vwesgsnx0


----------



## MattB (Apr 6, 2015)

Mesmerizing...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M-YX-r0Ll4[/ame]


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 8, 2015)

https://youtu.be/QfQdIQbEfno


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGetrJFc7zw[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Dec 4, 2015)

Okay, I'll see your Swedish Chef and raise you...

Mummenschanz.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe95sn0cN3k[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 4, 2015)

MattB said:


> Okay, I'll see your Swedish Chef and raise you...
> 
> Mummenschanz.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe95sn0cN3k




Pretty cool. I have never seen this one before. I like how the masks get stuck together at the end.


----------



## MattB (Dec 16, 2015)

The Force Awakens...SPOILER ALERT!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gorKSnbCb2g[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 17, 2015)

MattB said:


> The Force Awakens...SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gorKSnbCb2g



So get ready!

:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2015)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYmADPVEqU4

"While you're gone, I'm gonna practice my drums..."


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 18, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6xaj2fC1jI[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Dec 20, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r326c3DewuE[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone else obsessed with these "How It's Made" type videos? This isn't from the show, but it's the same idea, and just so addicting. I love this guys videos. Jon showed them to me.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8Y146v8HxE[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Dec 28, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB6Ix1sw0iI[/ame]


----------



## Kristal (Dec 28, 2015)

The Music Box

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s4nVg_W_6Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s4nVg_W_6Y[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWbwzIH0kLM[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Jan 9, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VRvUg_xHq8[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 14, 2016)

Cause stand up is always fun.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgYm-cE1iCM[/ame]


----------



## MattB (May 3, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giRb50JKook[/ame]


----------



## MattB (May 24, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sHMAY-AqhM[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Sep 1, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f5Hqy9lMiU[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 9, 2016)

You did say random...

Epilepsy warning for flashing lights.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G42Mi-rUMjE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G42Mi-rUMjE[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 15, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brpHNSOqa00[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 18, 2016)

Along with my favourite comment below. I've started several mornings with this video. Not sure why...aside from the fact that I adore lions.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e0_4dwF9A4[/ame]



> Lion: Damn, work was murder. Glad I can relax now.
> Bird: Hey Mr Lion! How you doin'
> lion: Go Away.
> bird: That's not a nice way to talk to your friends!
> ...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=346L--8K9L8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=346L--8K9L8[/ame]

I like this shiny music.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 30, 2016)

If you like movie promotional artwork, or artwork in general, you might find this interesting.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXJiBkFgprQ[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 6, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEikGKDVsCc[/ame]

Another video I forgot to post for the Hallowe'en Thread...Vsauce's excellent 'Why Are Things Creepy?'.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 7, 2016)

been a while...hope everyone's well! here's something so pointless that it's downright genius!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS00xWnqwvI[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 7, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTlar7kByNM[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 13, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjdE7zz3BqA[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 23, 2017)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXMskKTw3Bc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXMskKTw3Bc[/ame]

Never gonna hit those notes... boyyy.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 28, 2017)

Bless her heart :doh:

https://youtu.be/sCWvVSE0WMk

But yeah, I feel her. :/

https://youtu.be/dSFCl1ZRXP4


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 28, 2017)

Remembering the late June Foray, voice actress behind many of our favorite animated characters:

https://youtu.be/G-cmCmiRsZU

She passed on overnight, at the age of 99.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 17, 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Vof-7_4sY

Starscream never catches a break from Megatron.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 27, 2017)

James Spader and Andrew McCarthy were always my favorite dudes during the late 80s/early 90s. The scene with Andie and Blane in the hallway always killed me. *I rooted for Blane not Duckie, although I certainly related to Duckie* 

https://youtu.be/fDFmRETqKTs


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 19, 2017)

.............


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 13, 2017)

Adamantoise said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXMskKTw3Bc
> 
> Never gonna hit those notes... boyyy.



amazing manipulation! couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 13, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRur7Lgsx6w[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 5, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33k4Ih_QCgM[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdzLFNELeCI

I am merely trying to partake in my icthyoid-based meal.

(Warning. Adjust volume accordingly. Thank you and good night.)


----------



## Orchid (Nov 27, 2017)

Simon's Cat - Fast food Thanksgiving special
see www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkXGohB02V0)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 27, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9aEx7zhY-I[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 31, 2017)

EdwardGoano said:


> &#1057;&#1042;&#1045;&#1046;&#1048;&#1045; &#1050;&#1051;&#1070;&#1063;&#1048; NOD32 &#1085;&#1072; 2018 &#1075;&#1086;&#1076;. http://www.1541.ru/cms/nod32.php http://galusa777.com/ Laminine LPGN - &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084;, &#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1074;&#1088;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080; &#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;. https://fruitmoney.org/?u=116147&promo &#1057;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1103; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1057;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1091;&#1083;&#1103;&#1088;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1101;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072; Fruit Money. &#1053;&#1077;&#1090; &#1074;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1093; &#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080; &#1059;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1081; &#1085;&#1072; &#1042;&#1099;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;. &#1042; &#1051;&#1102;&#1073;&#1086;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090; &#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1073;&#1099; &#1085;&#1080; &#1079;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083; &#1074;&#1099;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076; &#1089;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091; &#1063;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1080;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072; &#1080; &#1088;&#1099;&#1073;&#1072; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080;. &#1062;&#1077;&#1085;&#1099; &#1059;&#1093;&#1090;&#1067; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1091;&#1093; &#1090;&#1099;!, tel. +7-999-768-3867 C&#1082;a&#1081;&#1087; svsv7575 &#1042;&#1057;&#1045; &#1057;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099; &#1050;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1086;&#1090;&#1099; &#1052;&#1086;&#1089;&#1082;&#1074;&#1099; C&#1082;a&#1081;&#1087; svsv7575 SPA-&#1089;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099;, &#1089;&#1086;&#1083;&#1103;&#1088;&#1080;&#1080;, &#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1091; &#1089;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099;, &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1084;&#1072;&#1093;&#1077;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077;, &#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1099;, &#1072;&#1076;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1072; &#1080; &#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082; &#1087;&#1086; &#1084;&#1077;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;   &#1042;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076; 75 &#1077;&#1074;&#1088;&#1086;. USA - t.(+1) 347-985-5754 &#1050;&#1088;&#1072;&#1091;&#1076;&#1092;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1075; - &#1050;&#1072;&#1089;&#1089;&#1072; &#1042;&#1079;&#1072;&#1080;&#1084;&#1086;&#1087;&#1086;&#1084;&#1086;&#1097;&#1080;  &#1051;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1085; - Laminine &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;, &#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1084;&#1077;&#1076;&#1080;&#1094;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; &#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1072; USA - t.(+1) 347-985-5754. &#1056;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072; &#1076;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091;. Work Home &#1050;&#1088;&#1072;&#1091;&#1076;&#1092;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1075; tel. New York (+1) - 7186370530 &#1043;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;|- &#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;, &#1052;&#1077;&#1095;&#1090;&#1072;,&#1047;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1082; &#1080; &#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1074;&#1079;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089; &#1054;&#1044;&#1053;&#1054;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086; 75 euro Laminine LPGN - &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084;, &#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1074;&#1088;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080; &#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;. t. NY (+1) - 7186370530 &#1043;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;. &#1056;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072; &#1080;&#1079; &#1076;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;. Work Home USA IRINA +1 (631) 565-1115 5500 Cruise Travel 90% Special Discounts, GET PAID TO CRUISE &#1055;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1102; C&#1082;a&#1081;&#1087; evg7773 - &#1056;&#1072;&#1089;&#1089;&#1099;&#1083;&#1082;&#1072; &#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; 10 usd &#1074; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1103;&#1094; &#1085;&#1072; 30 &#1084;&#1083;&#1085;. &#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;&#1088;&#1089;&#1086;&#1074; &#1082;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1083;&#1086;&#1089;&#1091;&#1090;&#1086;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;  &#1042;&#1086;&#1090; &#1058;&#1040;&#1050; &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1051;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1085; C&#1082;a&#1081;&#1087; evg7773, &#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1084;&#1077;&#1076;&#1080;&#1094;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072; &#1080; &#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1072; &#1050;&#1088;&#1091;&#1080;&#1079;&#1099; &#1086;&#1090; &#1050;&#1083;&#1091;&#1073;&#1072; &#1055;&#1091;&#1090;&#1077;&#1096;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1080;&#1081; &#1089; &#1044;&#1077;&#1090;&#1100;&#1084;&#1080; Free tel. New York (+1) - 7186370530 &#1043;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; USA New York Anna t. 917-497-9370 Laminine LPGN &#1051;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1085; - &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084;, &#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1084;&#1077;&#1076;&#1080;&#1094;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; &#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1072;. &#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1078;&#1077; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072; &#1080;&#1079; &#1076;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;. Work Home USA New York Anna t. 917-497-9370 &#1050;&#1056;&#1059;&#1048;&#1047;&#1067; &#1057;&#1054; &#1057;&#1050;&#1048;&#1044;&#1050;&#1054;&#1049; &#1076;&#1086; 90%.5500 Cruise Travel 90% Special Discounts, GET PAID TO CRUISE &#1057;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1103; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1057;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1091;&#1083;&#1103;&#1088;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1101;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072; Fruit Money. &#1053;&#1077;&#1090; &#1074;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1093; &#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080; &#1059;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1081; &#1085;&#1072; &#1042;&#1099;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;. &#1042; &#1051;&#1102;&#1073;&#1086;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090; &#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1073;&#1099; &#1085;&#1080; &#1079;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083; &#1074;&#1099;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076; &#1089;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091;.



youtube?


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 4, 2018)

This is one of my very favourite WWII documentaries. I guess because it's such a relatable, unique, individual story. Definitely going to read the book.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0mOA1KAZME[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 4, 2018)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4tmTKHo8J4[/ame]


----------



## Mamie Jennings (Apr 10, 2018)

I just got this ring...the first one. The design are good but when you try it, it might be a little.....weird, but its so beautiful and with 20% off for got it XDD 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnCzQO0x7q8[/ame]


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Mar 25, 2019)

Here are of couple of mine, thanks to Geeperton for helping to animate them.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 4, 2019)

If you need to relax, de-stress or have trouble falling asleep, I recommend this.


----------

